# ¿Qué gracia tiene follar?



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).

Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.

En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

Es una necesidad, no una "actividad" que uno haga como quien va a jugar al tute.

Uno no siente unas ganas irrefrenables de jugar al tute, salvo que sea ludópata.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es una necesidad, no una "actividad" que uno haga como quien va a jugar al tute.
> 
> Uno no siente unas ganas irrefrenables de jugar al tute, salvo que sea ludópata.



¿Qué gracia tiene beber? ¿Pasas sed a propósito para que te guste más lo que bebes? Respirar también es una necesidad. ¿Es una de tus actividades favoritas?


----------



## ANTRUM (7 Jun 2022)

Pasa por monotonía y sosiego, déjalo por un tiempo, dedícate a otras cosas... y volverán las ganas, el ser humano es así.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (7 Jun 2022)

La gracia está en engendrar progenie. El resto son distintas formas de masturbarse.

Creced y multiplicaos, dijo el Señor


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Jun 2022)

Prueba con humanas a ver si es el tipo de cambio que necesitas.


----------



## ANTRUM (7 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Prueba con humanas a ver si es el tipo de cambio que necesitas.



jojojojo


----------



## MIP (7 Jun 2022)

Se suele pasar bien, y aunque a ratos cansa, puede compensar.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Jun 2022)

No eres la primera persona que oigo (en este caso leo) decir eso.

No voy a meterme en tu vida sexual porque no la conozco, pero desde mi perspectiva *encuentro anormal que a alguien no le encante el sexo*. No creo que sea lo mejor de la vida, pero estoy bastante seguro que es la tercera o cuarta cosa mejor de la vida, y las que hay por delante son bastante mas difíciles de conseguir.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).
> 
> Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.
> 
> En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Pues yo parece que no, porque me aburre estar ahí rozando el coño, boca o ano de otra persona. Es siempre lo mismo y el orgasmo no es suficientemente placentero como para que valga la pena el tiempo invertido.



MIP dijo:


> Se suele pasar bien, y aunque a ratos cansa, puede compensar.



Se pasa mejor jugando al padel.



ANTRUM dijo:


> Pasa por monotonía y sosiego, déjalo por un tiempo, dedícate a otras cosas... y volverán las ganas, el ser humano es así.



Ganas tengo, pero nada del otro mundo.



Death Rider from Krieg dijo:


> La gracia está en engendrar progenie. El resto son distintas formas de masturbarse.
> 
> Creced y multiplicaos, dijo el Señor



Lo que me faltaba, larvas. No, gracias.



Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Prueba con humanas a ver si es el tipo de cambio que necesitas.



Los zoófilos postean en Veteranos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Jun 2022)

Follar es muy sano para la psique.


----------



## ANTRUM (7 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No eres la primera persona que oigo (en este caso leo) decir eso.
> 
> No voy a meterme en tu vida sexual porque no la conozco, pero desde mi perspectiva *encuentro anormal que a alguien no le encante el sexo*. No creo que sea lo mejor de la vida, pero estoy bastante seguro que es la tercera o cuarta cosa mejor de la vida, y las que hay por delante son bastante mas difíciles de conseguir.



Pero si te empachas.... y es costumbre aburre, yo l e entiendo, por eso le recomiendo dedicarse a otra cosa


----------



## khalil (7 Jun 2022)

No te falta razón y lo dice una persona que ha estado bastante obsesionado con follarse tías nuevas durante varios años

En mi opnión lo que mola del sexo son otras emociones que juegan a un papel mas inconsciente y que surgen de este

Para mi lo que atrae del sexo son juegos como el de conquistar una nueva persona, descubrir su cuerpo por primera vez, juegos de poder (a los que los dos deciden jugar voluntariamente), descubrir a la otra persona en una faceta diferente (esto sería follarse a una del curro que siempre la ves en ese entorno y de repente la tienes abierta de patas..)...

Ese tipo de cosas. En cuanto se las quitas, te queda en ponte boca arriba, abre las piernas, chupamela.. te como el coño.. etc de manera automática el sexo es bastante aburrido, por eso es tan complicado que te siga poniendo como el priemr día tras varios años de matrimonio porque ya te sabes todo

En resumen, no es el sexo, es el juego que conlleva lo que a mi, al menos, me pone


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No eres la primera persona que oigo (en este caso leo) decir eso.
> 
> No voy a meterme en tu vida sexual porque no la conozco, pero desde mi perspectiva *encuentro anormal que a alguien no le encante el sexo*. No creo que sea lo mejor de la vida, pero estoy bastante seguro que es la tercera o cuarta cosa mejor de la vida, y las que hay por delante son bastante mas difíciles de conseguir.



Pués será que soy anormal. Ni de coña el sexo es la tercera o cuarta mejor cosa de la vida. La vida es una mierda, pero no tanto.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> Pero si te empachas.... y es costumbre aburre, yo l e entiendo, por eso le recomiendo dedicarse a otra cosa



No lo he experimentado, puedo encontrarme saciado o no tener ganas tras hacerlo tras varias veces de faena, pero por ahora no he tenido la sensación de no querer tener sexo.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Jun 2022)

Sirve para subir el ego de individuos de baja estopa cuando reciben aprobación de una petarda de abujeros temporalmente fogosos, después de haber usado sus micro pililas para rascarle y aplacar los picores. Como quien rasca la espalda cuando pica, nomás.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jun 2022)

Me temo que estás en la misma trampa química que los adictos a porno.

Lo que libera dopamina es la motivación que da la ¨caza¨, la busqueda, la expectativa, las miradas, el ligoteo, la potencialidad de un encuentro sexual, la fantasía de antes de la consumación. EL orgasmo libera opiáceos, y tras ello, viene el bajón y el sentimiento de frustración hasta que de nuevo la dopamina se pone en marcha para buscar el siguiente encuentro.

Si el sexo no tiene un componente emocional, la satisfación es puramente física con lo que eso conlleva de insatisfacción. El sexo sin amor conduce a la inanidad emocional, y la inanidad emocional se evita con un proyecto común para la formación de una famila: la procreación, que es para lo que sirve el sexo.

Prueba a sustituir el sexo con algún tipo de hobby físico, no sé, cesta punta, frontón, un grupo de rock...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Follar es muy sano para la psique.



Como salir a caminar.



khalil dijo:


> No te falta razón y lo dice una persona que ha estado bastante obsesionado con follarse tías nuevas durante varios años
> 
> En mi opnión lo que mola del sexo son otras emociones que juegan a un papel mas inconsciente y que surgen de este
> 
> ...



Tal cual lo expresas en negrita. Eso es lo mejor del sexo, con diferencia. Si estuviera con una diferente cada día, pero no una cualquiera sino una conocida que me diera mucho morbo, tendría muchas más ganas de follar.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No eres la primera persona que oigo (en este caso leo) decir eso.
> 
> No voy a meterme en tu vida sexual porque no la conozco, pero desde mi perspectiva *encuentro anormal que a alguien no le encante el sexo*. No creo que sea lo mejor de la vida, pero estoy bastante seguro que es la tercera o cuarta cosa mejor de la vida, y las que hay por delante son bastante mas difíciles de conseguir.



todo el mundo sabe que es lo mejor de la vida


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Como salir a caminar.



Hago ambas cosas y qué quieres que te diga, un buen polvorón con el hombre que quieres lo supera con creces.


----------



## jkaza (7 Jun 2022)

Es química y tiene que ver con la libido.

Algunos nos aburrimos pasados los 40 porque nos baja esa sustancia, y tú por lo visto has venido al mundo sin libido.


----------



## Wotan2021 (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Pués será que soy anormal. Ni de coña el sexo es la tercera o cuarta mejor cosa de la vida. La vida es una mierda, pero no tanto.



Por curiosidad, qué cosas te gustan más que el sexo en la vida? No es una pregunta sarcástica ni nada de eso, de hecho estoy de acuerdo y también conozco algunas cosas en la vida que me gustan más que el sexo, afortunadamente.


----------



## Coherente (7 Jun 2022)

Todos los vírgenes idénticos. Todos con las mismas ideas idénticas.

Otra puta vez a explicarlo: los cuerpos de mujeres gustan igual que gusta la comida. Tocar unas tetas DE NIVEL es, yo qué sé, una mariscada DE NIVEL. Y tocar un culo DE NIVEL es como un helado de chocolate y avellana DE NIVEL en una heladería. Y meterla en un coño también gusta y mirar de cerca mucho.

Los vírgenes moriréis sin entender eso. Os creéis que la gente folla para creerse muy campeona. No sois más ridículos y cretinos porque os salta el antidoping.

De hecho los 20 pedazos de mierda que han escrito no lo entienden tampoco a pesar de que alguno habrá no virgen. Y la clave está en lo que dije: DE NIVEL. Si no no. Estos pedazos de mierda no vírgenes que tampoco lo entienden son el equivalente a los que sólo han comida arroz con mortadela. Te dirán que para pasar el hambre está bien, y que la gente come por necesidad.

En el año 6575 este mismo puto hilo abierto con un 99% de cretinos que no lo entienden. Es ley.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me temo que estás en la misma trampa química que los adictos a porno.
> 
> Lo que libera dopamina es la motivación que da la ¨caza¨, la busqueda, la expectativa, las miradas, el ligoteo, la potencialidad de un encuentro sexual, la fantasía de antes de la consumación. EL orgasmo libera opiáceos, y tras ello, viene el bajón y el sentimiento de frustración hasta que de nuevo la dopamina se pone en marcha para buscar el siguiente encuentro.
> 
> ...



Los casados son los que menos follan. Eso se cuenta, al menos. Con esto quiero expresar que no estoy de acuerdo con lo que afirmas sobre cómo el componente emocional mejora el sexo.

Sí estoy de contigo respecto a lo que libera dopamina, esa potencialidad. Una vez que ya has visto a tu pareja corriéndose mientras se atraganta con tu semen, ya no es lo mismo, ya no queda mucha cosa por descubrir. Solo quedan las fantasías sexuales a las que recurre la gente cuando ya ha visto a su pareja chupando y corriéndose desde todos los ángulos. Necesitan verla de una manera nueva, crear situaciones nuevas: enfermera, compañera de trabajo, etc.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hago ambas cosas y qué quieres que te diga, un buen polvorón con el hombre que quieres lo supera con creces.



Tu perspectiva de mujer es valiosa por lo escaso: ¿qué te gusta tanto del sexo? ¿El acto en sí o lo que hemos comentado arriba (conquistar una nueva persona, descubrir su cuerpo por primera vez, juegos de poder, descubrir a la otra persona en una faceta diferente (esto sería follarse a una del curro que siempre la ves en ese entorno y de repente la tienes abierta de patas)?



jkaza dijo:


> Es química y tiene que ver con la libido.
> 
> Algunos nos aburrimos pasados los 40 porque nos baja esa sustancia, y tú por lo visto has venido al mundo sin libido.



Pues será eso. Sin embargo estoy empalmado constantemente. No lo entiendo.



Wotan2021 dijo:


> Por curiosidad, qué cosas te gustan más que el sexo en la vida? No es una pregunta sarcástica ni nada de eso, de hecho estoy de acuerdo y también conozco algunas cosas en la vida que me gustan más que el sexo, afortunadamente.



Una buena canción, película, historia, etc, un paisaje de la hostia, la velocidad descendiendo con la bicicleta, una buena conversación, flitear con una desconocida, una buena comida, juegos de equipo, etc.



Coherente dijo:


> Todos los vírgenes idénticos. Todos con las mismas ideas idénticas.
> 
> Otra puta vez a explicarlo: los cuerpos de mujeres gustan igual que gusta la comida. Tocar unas tetas DE NIVEL es, yo qué sé, una mariscada DE NIVEL. Y tocar un culo DE NIVEL es como un helado de chocolate y avellana DE NIVEL en una heladería. Y meterla en un coño también gusta y mirar de cerca mucho.
> 
> ...



He follado a tías que estaban muy buenas. Si crees que eso es un manjar es que no has follado mucho ni has catado a ninguna de esas que pones en un altar. Oye, ¿tú eres el que dice que las tías no se sienten atraídas por los cuerpos, no?


----------



## Coherente (7 Jun 2022)

Se me ha olvidado otra cosa muy importante (no sólo sois todos ridículos y cretinos además sois gentuza, la Naturaleza os tiene mil veces más desprecio que yo, por eso no merecéis saber nada de esto, y si os lo explican sentiréis extremo odio y humillación y no aprenderéis nada, debe ser así; abrís estos hilos infinitas veces buscando psicopáticamente montar un mundo donde no existe todo lo que digo, donde la coincidencia de 20 pedazos de mierda crea el mundo que queréis):

Los cuerpos gustan abismalmente más de lo que creéis. Tocar estas tetas o este culo de abajo gusta mucho más de lo que imaginais. Y no hay equivalencia lineal, es exponencial. Tocar unas tetas nivel 7 gusta 10 y unas nivel 8 gusta 100. Es muy extraño pero así funciona. El que no lo ha vivido no lo puede imaginar. Incluso hay algo raro en tocar un culo así: cuando tocas la curva lateral ósea que va hacia afuera como una botella sientes algo extraño, gusta de un modo extraño, es decir que gusta mucho hasta la forma de los huesos. De las tetas podría hablaros otro rato pero simplemente dadle la vuelta a lo que dicen todos los vírgenes: que las operadas son de plástico, etc. Ni siquiera os hace falta leer a alguien que ha tocado tetas, os sobra con darle la vuelta a lo que digan las ratas más cretinas. El sistema está montado así. No existe el azar: los más mierdas obligatoriamente tenéis que decir las ideas más mierdas en todos los temas.


----------



## Calahan (7 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Follar es muy sano para la psique.



Por tu nick no estás muy sana...


----------



## Eudoxo (7 Jun 2022)

Necesitas una chortina!


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Eudoxo dijo:


> Necesitas una chortina!



Sexualmente, me aburriría de ella a los pocos días.


----------



## Wotan2021 (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Una buena canción, película, historia, etc, un paisaje de la hostia, la velocidad descendiendo con la bicicleta, una buena conversación, flitear con una desconocida, una buena comida, juegos de equipo, etc.



Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho coincidimos en algunas de las cosas que considero mejores que el sexo. Sin embargo reconozco, no sin avergonzarme, que he hecho más esfuerzo, he ido más lejos, he gastado más energía en conseguir buen sexo que en la mayoría de esas cosas que realmente me han proporcionado más placer y felicidad.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho coincidimos en algunas de las cosas que considero mejores que el sexo. Sin embargo reconozco, no sin avergonzarme, que he hecho más esfuerzo, he ido más lejos, *he gastado más energía en conseguir buen sexo que en la mayoría de esas cosas que realmente me han proporcionado más placer y felicidad*.



No lo había pensando pero también me ha sucedido.

Nos moldean, nos dicen qué debemos priorizar en nuestra vida.


----------



## Cefey (7 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Se me ha olvidado otra cosa muy importante (no sólo sois todos ridículos y cretinos además sois gentuza, la Naturaleza os tiene mil veces más desprecio que yo, por eso no merecéis saber nada de esto, y si os lo explican sentiréis extremo odio y humillación y no aprenderéis nada, debe ser así; abrís estos hilos infinitas veces buscando psicopáticamente montar un mundo donde no existe todo lo que digo, donde la coincidencia de 20 pedazos de mierda crea el mundo que queréis):
> 
> Los cuerpos gustan abismalmente más de lo que creéis. Tocar estas tetas o este culo de abajo gusta mucho más de lo que imaginais. Y no hay equivalencia lineal, es exponencial. Tocar unas tetas nivel 7 gusta 10 y unas nivel 8 gusta 100. Es muy extraño pero así funciona. El que no lo ha vivido no lo puede imaginar. Incluso hay algo raro en tocar un culo así: cuando tocas la curva lateral ósea que va hacia afuera como una botella sientes algo extraño, gusta de un modo extraño, es decir que gusta mucho hasta la forma de los huesos. De las tetas podría hablaros otro rato pero simplemente dadle la vuelta a lo que dicen todos los vírgenes: que las operadas son de plástico, etc. Ni siquiera os hace falta leer a alguien que ha tocado tetas, os sobra con darle la vuelta a lo que digan las ratas más cretinas. El sistema está montado así. No existe el azar: los más mierdas obligatoriamente tenéis que decir las ideas más mierdas en todos los temas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082638




No sé qué edad tendrás, pero llega un momento que tienes tal empacho de nalgas y protuberancias mamarias, que como te pongan un buen libro al lado de eso...

En el 2022 donde tan solo paseando por la calle te hartas de ver culos, como vayas mínimamente saciado te dan ya hasta arcadas.

Claro, si llevas en dique seco desde la época de los faraones hasta el ojo de la cerradura es bueno.


----------



## Waterman (7 Jun 2022)

Follar esta sobrevalorado y el ratio beneficio/costo esta muy desproporcionado. Pero el sexo es un tipo mas de apetito, si no tienes apetito sexual el sexo carece de sentido, puede que sea tu caso. ¿Tampoco te gusta comer por ejemplo? ¿Cuales serian tus mayores placeres en la vida?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Follar esta sobrevalorado y el ratio beneficio/costo esta muy desproporcionado. Pero el sexo es un tipo mas de apetito, si no tienes apetito sexual el sexo carece de sentido, puede que sea tu caso. ¿Tampoco te gusta comer por ejemplo? ¿Cuales serian tus mayores placeres en la vida?



Sí que tengo apetito, pero no mucho. Antes de follar tengo apetito, pero cuando comienzo me acuerdo de lo aburrido que es el acto en sí.

El mayor placer es descansar cuando estás muy cansado, comer cuando estás muy hambriento, etc, y luego las actividades que he mencionado en otro post. Follar es realmente apetitoso de vez en cuando, generalmente no.


----------



## sensei_returns (7 Jun 2022)

Puto hilo de frígidos.

Pocos planes se me ocurren mejores en esta vida que quedar con una chortina para meterle una buena follada de boca.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Follar es muy sano para la psique.




Díselo a J. Depp.


Zaska!


Ahora en serio, aparte de lo que dijeron ilustres folladores como Mauppassant, Tolstoi, etc.., hubo un lord inglés que lo calvó:

-_*"El placer breve, el esfuerzo importante, y la postura ridícula". *_


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tu perspectiva de mujer es valiosa por lo escaso: ¿qué te gusta tanto del sexo? ¿El acto en sí o lo que hemos comentado arriba (conquistar una nueva persona, descubrir su cuerpo por primera vez, juegos de poder, descubrir a la otra persona en una faceta diferente (esto sería follarse a una del curro que siempre la ves en ese entorno y de repente la tienes abierta de patas)?



El sexo es muy multifactorial, hay muchas cosas en juego, mucho más de la genitalidad.
Básicamente, lo más rompedor que tiene es que quiebra la cárcel de cristal en la que cada individuo está metido: lo que tiene de revolucionario es eso, romper el aislamiento individual en lo más íntimo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Jun 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Díselo a J. Depp.
> 
> 
> Zaska!
> ...



No follaría a gusto en su vida el lord.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No follaría a gusto en su vida el lord.




No voy a contar las perversiones que tenía la aristocracia en aquellos tiempos, follaban más que los bonobós, no tenían otra cosa que hacer que eso y crear juegos, sobretodo los ingleses.

Zaska x 2


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El sexo es muy multifactorial, hay muchas cosas en juego, mucho más de la genitalidad.
> Básicamente, lo más rompedor que tiene es que *quiebra la cárcel de cristal en la que cada individuo está metido*: lo que tiene de revolucionario es eso, romper el aislamiento individual en lo más íntimo.



El problema es que una vez sales al exterior y ves la ciudad, te aburres. Necesitas ver otra ciudad diferente.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

Es la energía, deja de correrte, deja de sólo masturbarte con la otra persona, la cópula debería ser la mayoría de las veces algo más que una masturbación más intensa, y haz orgasmar a la mujer, ya lo dice el Tao te ching, el espíritu del valle es infinito pero si ni lo hueles, no te enteras de nada.

En otro orden de cosas, efectivamente el sexo es una herramienta más en el camino espiritual, no es lo más importante ni lo mejor, aunque si alcanzas cierto estado siendo hombre, es el puto paraiso en la tierra, el máximo placer terrenal, las mujeres solo tienen que encontrarse con un buen follarin para tenerlo, los hombres nos lo tenemos que currar y seguir las artes de la alcoba, y aún así que todo cuadre.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Se me ha olvidado otra cosa muy importante (no sólo sois todos ridículos y cretinos además sois gentuza, la Naturaleza os tiene mil veces más desprecio que yo, por eso no merecéis saber nada de esto, y si os lo explican sentiréis extremo odio y humillación y no aprenderéis nada, debe ser así; abrís estos hilos infinitas veces buscando psicopáticamente montar un mundo donde no existe todo lo que digo, donde la coincidencia de 20 pedazos de mierda crea el mundo que queréis):
> 
> Los cuerpos gustan abismalmente más de lo que creéis. Tocar estas tetas o este culo de abajo gusta mucho más de lo que imaginais. Y no hay equivalencia lineal, es exponencial. Tocar unas tetas nivel 7 gusta 10 y unas nivel 8 gusta 100. Es muy extraño pero así funciona. El que no lo ha vivido no lo puede imaginar. Incluso hay algo raro en tocar un culo así: cuando tocas la curva lateral ósea que va hacia afuera como una botella sientes algo extraño, gusta de un modo extraño, es decir que gusta mucho hasta la forma de los huesos. De las tetas podría hablaros otro rato pero simplemente dadle la vuelta a lo que dicen todos los vírgenes: que las operadas son de plástico, etc. Ni siquiera os hace falta leer a alguien que ha tocado tetas, os sobra con darle la vuelta a lo que digan las ratas más cretinas. El sistema está montado así. No existe el azar: los más mierdas obligatoriamente tenéis que decir las ideas más mierdas en todos los temas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082638



Si a esa tía no le excitas tú, es que ni te empalmas, y aparte de que le gustes o no, si en los huevos no tienes enjundia no desperdiciada, menos probable es que le gustes.

Al final estarás igual que si no la tuvieras o casi.


----------



## Wotan2021 (7 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> las mujeres solo tienen que encontrarse con un buen follarin para tenerlo, los hombres nos lo tenemos que currar y seguir las artes de la alcoba, y aún así que todo cuadre.



Realmente es al contrario, los hombres podemos tener buen sexo y desde luego tener un orgasmo con casi cualquier mujer, mientras que las mujeres ni siquiera son capaces de llegar al orgasmo con cualquier hombre, no digamos ya la experiencia espiritual a la que aludes.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Realmente es al contrario, los hombres podemos tener buen sexo y desde luego tener un orgasmo con casi cualquier mujer, mientras que las mujeres ni siquiera son capaces de llegar al orgasmo con cualquier hombre, no digamos ya la experiencia espiritual a la que aludes.



No he dicho eso, he dicho que las mujeres cuando orgasman alcanzan o pueden alcanzar cotas de placer que al hombre de forma natural no puede, te aproximas algo, quizás, durante la pubertad y adolescencia, pero no es lo mismo.

Y pueden orgasmar indefinidamente y de diferentes maneras, el hombre eso solo lo alcanza si práctica las artes de la alcoba, no eyacula, que inhibe el orgasmo cerebral, y es capaz de surcar las sucesivas olas de los órgasmos femeninos.

Por razones biológicas obvias, la mujer nos da miles de vueltas a nivel endocrino en ciertos asuntos y el placer sexual es uno de ellos.

Lo que dices es algo que ocurre pero nada tiene que ver con su potencial. Son superiores por naturaleza en la cama, hay que aceptarlo e intentar ponernos a su altura, a quien le interese.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Jun 2022)

Eres de los mios


----------



## khalil (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Como salir a caminar.
> 
> 
> Tal cual lo expresas en negrita. Eso es lo mejor del sexo, con diferencia. Si estuviera con una diferente cada día, pero no una cualquiera sino una conocida que me diera mucho morbo, tendría muchas más ganas de follar.



Exactamente, pienso igual que tú, lo que mas mola es el morbo, pero una vez se convierte en monotonia es una actividad mas que sin duda pondría por detras de una buena conversación con los colegas, o un paseo por el campo (esto para mi, otros preferirán otra cosa)


----------



## OYeah (7 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El sexo es muy multifactorial, hay muchas cosas en juego, mucho más de la genitalidad.
> Básicamente, lo más rompedor que tiene es que quiebra la cárcel de cristal en la que cada individuo está metido: lo que tiene de revolucionario es eso, romper el aislamiento individual en lo más íntimo.




Te has ganado la sesión charo para romper la cárcel de cristal:







Sunwukung dijo:


> No he dicho eso, he dicho que las mujeres cuando orgasman alcanzan o pueden alcanzar cotas de placer que al hombre de forma natural no puede, te aproximas algo, quizás, durante la pubertad y adolescencia, pero no es lo mismo.
> 
> Y pueden orgasmar indefinidamente y de diferentes maneras, el hombre eso solo lo alcanza si práctica las artes de la alcoba, no eyacula, que inhibe el orgasmo cerebral, y es capaz de surcar las sucesivas olas de los órganos femeninos.
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo, es el animal sexual por antonomasia, apenas es más que eso y criador de larvas, lo que ocurre es que son selectivas, porque deben serlo y tampoco lo pueden evitar.

E


----------



## khalil (7 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho coincidimos en algunas de las cosas que considero mejores que el sexo. Sin embargo reconozco, no sin avergonzarme, que he hecho más esfuerzo, he ido más lejos, he gastado más energía en conseguir buen sexo que en la mayoría de esas cosas que realmente me han proporcionado más placer y felicidad.



Muy bien, yo tambien, mucho mas lejos, y he gastado muchas mas energías y dinero (me refiero a invitar o incluso a viajar para follar con alguna chavala) pero al menos nos hemos dado cuenta pronto, (yo a los 38 aporx) otros siguen a los 50 mas salidos que el pico de una mesa ansiosos como si el sexo les fuese a dar algo de felicidad


----------



## Wotan2021 (7 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No he dicho eso, he dicho que las mujeres cuando orgasman alcanzan o pueden alcanzar cotas de placer que al hombre de forma natural no puede, te aproximas algo, quizás, durante la pubertad y adolescencia, pero no es lo mismo.
> 
> Y pueden orgasmar indefinidamente y de diferentes maneras, el hombre eso solo lo alcanza si práctica las artes de la alcoba, no eyacula, que inhibe el orgasmo cerebral, y es capaz de surcar las sucesivas olas de los órganos femeninos.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo, luego están los niños rata que dicen que a las tías no les gusta el sexo, la capacidad que tienen las mujeres de sentir placer sexual es infinitamente mayor que la de los hombres, los hombres tenemos más facilidad de tener un orgasmo, como decía en mi anterior mensaje, casi con cualquier mujer, pero nuestro orgasmito no es comparable con la explosión ilimitada que puede experimentar una mujer con el amante/amantes adecuados/as. El problema es que algunas nunca lo encuentran y se les pone esa cara característica de oler mierda.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo, luego están los niños rata que dicen que a las tías no les gusta el sexo, la capacidad que tienen las mujeres de sentir placer sexual es infinitamente mayor que la de los hombres, los hombres tenemos más facilidad de tener un orgasmo, como decía en mi anterior mensaje, casi con cualquier mujer, pero nuestro orgasmito no es comparable con la explosión ilimitada que puede experimentar una mujer con el amante/amantes adecuados/as. El problema es que algunas nunca lo encuentran y se les pone esa cara característica de oler mierda.



Normal, el 90% de los tíos se corren a los cinco minutos máximo de mete y saca. 

El hombre se hace en todos los ámbitos, las pajas son para entrenarse también.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Qué gracia tiene beber? ¿Pasas sed a propósito para que te guste más lo que bebes? Respirar también es una necesidad. ¿Es una de tus actividades favoritas?



¿Qué gilipolleces dices? No, no paso sed a propósito, ni tampoco bebo sin sed. Aplica lo mismo al sexo.

En fin... creo que te lo he dejado meridianamente claro en el anterior mensaje, ahora sólo estás mareando la perdiz por marearla, diciendo cosas sin sentido.


----------



## PiterWas (7 Jun 2022)

Es porque no sabes follar

FIXED

Fin de hilo


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué gilipolleces dices? No, no paso sed a propósito, ni tampoco bebo sin sed. Aplica lo mismo al sexo.
> 
> En fin... creo que te lo he dejado meridianamente claro en el anterior mensaje, ahora sólo estás mareando la perdiz por marearla, diciendo cosas sin sentido.



Además de que en el sexo se unen más cosas, es una persona... tal como la gracia de la conquista. Hay mucho rollo psicológico detrás.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Jun 2022)

Es una trampa


----------



## ENRABATOR (7 Jun 2022)

Creo que han añadido la letra A de asexual a la ristra de LGTBA+, prueba a pedir paguita
(Y si no te gusta follar, eso que ganas, menos tiempo pierdes)


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

Pues nos está engañando porque habla en masculino.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué gilipolleces dices? No, no paso sed a propósito, ni tampoco bebo sin sed. Aplica lo mismo al sexo.
> 
> En fin... creo que te lo he dejado meridianamente claro en el anterior mensaje, ahora sólo estás mareando la perdiz por marearla, diciendo cosas sin sentido.



El sexo no es una necesidad. Ningún organismo muere por no tener sexo, nadie enferma por no tener sexo. El agua es una necesidad, la comida, cobijarse de los elementos.

La noción popular de que el sexo es una necesidad viene de aquí, de la pirámide de Maslow, y su formación recoge las opiniones del autor, no es fruto de experimentos científicos ni nada por el estilo:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).
> 
> Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.
> 
> En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.



Eso es porque no es lo mismo follar que hacer el amor. Follar puede llegar a cansar, pero hacer el amor no.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> El sexo no es una necesidad. Ningún organismo muere por no tener sexo, nadie enferma por no tener sexo. El agua es una necesidad, la comida, cobijarse de los elementos.
> 
> La noción popular de que el sexo es una necesidad viene de aquí, de la pirámide de Maslow, y su formación recoge las opiniones del autor, no es fruto de experimentos científicos ni nada por el estilo:



Gilipolleces. Empiezas desde lo subjetivo, te doy una respuesta correcta, y te pones a soltar ideas genéricas pretendidamente objetivas al tuntún, como ya dije en un mensaje anterior, has entrado en modo marear la perdiz. Te quedas tú solo con tus tonterías.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

pues entonces que se busque a un follarín, igual así le vuelve a divertir el sexo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Además de que en el sexo se unen más cosas, es una persona... tal como la gracia de la conquista. Hay mucho rollo psicológico detrás.



Una vez has visto a tu pareja correrse cincuenta veces, la excitación que te produce es reducida. Psicológicamente ya conoces el terreno, se hace aburrido.



ENRABATOR dijo:


> Creo que han añadido la letra A de asexual a la ristra de LGTBA+, prueba a pedir paguita
> (Y si no te gusta follar, eso que ganas, menos tiempo pierdes)



No so asexual, me gusta el sexo. Simplemente, es algo que, salvo en ciertas ocasiones, se hace aburrido comparado con otras actividades.



PiterWas dijo:


> Es porque no sabes follar
> 
> FIXED
> 
> Fin de hilo



Si quieres un día te dejo mirar y me dices si te gusta mi estilo.


----------



## PiterWas (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Si quieres un día te dejo mirar y me dices si te gusta mi estilo



Ok y luego me dejas a mi y miras como se folla de verdad

Eso si, pillate una silla y ponte comodo que tengo para rato, si acaso se te hace la hora de cenar llamas a un justin


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Eso es porque no es lo mismo follar que hacer el amor. Follar puede llegar a cansar, pero hacer el amor no.



Hacer el amor cansa. Lo que no cansa es sentirse enamorado, sentirse amado, etc, pero el acto sexual en sí es algo mecánico. Hay ciertos momentos donde no lo parece porque la pasión es muy alta, pero el amor se nota más antes y después del sexo. Nunca me convenció la expresión "hacer el amor", no sé hasta qué punto es posible en el coito, antes o después, la naturaleza animal toma las riendas. Antes del orgasmo sí es posible.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hacer el amor cansa. Lo que no cansa es sentirse enamorado, sentirse amado, etc, pero el acto sexual en sí es algo mecánico. Hay ciertos momentos donde no lo parece porque la pasión es muy alta, pero el amor se nota más antes y después del sexo. Nunca me convenció la expresión "hacer el amor", no sé hasta qué punto es posible en el coito, antes o después, la naturaleza animal toma las riendas. Antes del orgasmo sí es posible.



Es que lo mejor de hacer el amor, no esta en el coito, ni siquiera en sentir el orgasmo, sino en los momentos previos:

_



Vamos a acostarnos juntos, completamente desnudos, en silencio, sin porques ni peros. Vamos a dejar que la noche se vaya apagando, lentamente, de nuevo en silencio, como los sonidos de la calle que poco a poco se van diluyendo. Vamos a dejar que hablen solo nuestros cuerpos, a respetar sus deseos, pero sin dejarnos todavia arrastrar por ellos. Vamos a quedarnos quietos durante un momento, humedeciendonos sin quererlo, entre respiraciones aceleradas y ligeras presiones sobre los labios. Vamos a hacer el amor antes de hacer el amor, como si pudiesemos salir de nuestros cuerpos en una especie de viaje astral que solo precisa cruzar hasta el otro lado de la cama. Y nuestros sexos calientes son como volcanes en erupcion separados por un pequeño mar de sabanas a punto de cubrirse de lava.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que lo mejor de hacer el amor, no esta en el coito, ni siquiera en sentir el orgasmo, sino en los momentos previos:



Generalmente eso es lo mejor de un encuentro sexual, al menos con tu pareja.



PiterWas dijo:


> Ok y luego me dejas a mi y miras como se folla de verdad
> 
> Eso si, pillate una silla y ponte comodo que tengo para rato, si acaso se te hace la hora de cenar llamas a un justin



Tendré que hablarlo. De todas formas, tráete algo.



ueee3 dijo:


> Gilipolleces. Empiezas desde lo subjetivo, te doy una respuesta correcta, y te pones a soltar ideas genéricas pretendidamente objetivas al tuntún, como ya dije en un mensaje anterior, has entrado en modo marear la perdiz. Te quedas tú solo con tus tonterías.



No estoy de acuerdo pero ok.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jun 2022)

Yo pienso que cuando el sexo es plenamente satisfactorio, te deja saciado, mientras que cuando no lo es, es cuando crea adiccion.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> nadie enferma por no tener sexo



Te equivocas. Yo estoy físicamente enfermo por no tener sexo. Y esto un médico jamás lo reconocerá, pero yo si reconozco mi cuerpo. No tener relaciones sexuales ni contacto sexual con mujeres pudre el organismo. Te juro que hago un esfuerzo terrible por comer, vestirme, asearme, trabajar, salir a la calle... Ver parejas besándose en la calle, incluso escenas sexuales me produce un sufrimiento muy grande. Por tanto este es el orígen auténtico de mi sufrimiento. Y lo peor es que no se que hacer ante esto porque todo lo que e intentado hacer no ha servido para nada y no tengo mas ideas.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Te equivocas. Yo estoy físicamente enfermo por no tener sexo. Y esto un médico jamás lo reconocerá, pero yo si reconozco mi cuerpo. No tener relaciones sexuales ni contacto sexual con mujeres pudre el organismo. Te juro que hago un esfuerzo terrible por comer, vestirme, asearme, trabajar, salir a la calle... Ver parejas besándose en la calle, incluso escenas sexuales me produce un sufrimiento muy grande. Por tanto este es el orígen auténtico de mi sufrimiento. Y lo peor es que no se que hacer ante esto porque todo lo que e intentado hacer no ha servido para nada y no tengo mas ideas.



¿Es el sexo en sí o el contacto íntimo? ¿Cuándo has follado por última vez?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Es el sexo en sí o el contacto íntimo?



Son ambas cosas. Una sin la otra es incompleto



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Cuándo has follado por última vez?



Nunca. Por eso he decidido ir a una prostituta antes de que acabe verano. Me he puesto fecha límite en el 30 de Agosto. Temo que la experiencia sea contraproducente y no me voy a sentir cómodo con eso pero tengo que hacerlo porque ya no tengo esperanza y no tengo otra opción


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Son ambas cosas. Una sin la otra es incompleto
> 
> 
> Nunca. Por eso he decidido ir a una prostituta antes de que acabe verano. Me he puesto fecha límite en el 30 de Agosto. Temo que la experiencia sea contraproducente y no me voy a sentir cómodo con eso pero tengo que hacerlo porque ya no tengo esperanza y no tengo otra opción



Ahora lo entiendo todo. Estás físicamente enfermo porque el peso de la virginidad es muy alto. La virginidad conlleva muchas más cosas que no follar, es un estigma, te hace creerte menos hombre y un fracasado. Cuando folles unas cuantas veces verás que no es para tanto, te sacarás un peso de encima y te sentirás menos "enfermo" pero verás que lo d que el sexo es uno de los mayores placeres que hay es un cuento.

Ánimo y acuéstate con una mujer, quita esa carga de tu espalda.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Ahora lo entiendo todo. Estás físicamente enfermo porque el peso de la virginidad es muy alto. La virginidad conlleva muchas más cosas que no follar, es un estigma, te hace creerte menos hombre y un fracasado. Cuando folles unas cuantas veces verás que no es para tanto, te sacarás un peso de encima y te sentirás menos "enfermo" pero verás que lo d que el sexo es uno de los mayores placeres que hay es un cuento.
> 
> Ánimo y acuéstate con una mujer, quita esa carga de tu espalda.



Ya, esa es la idea quitar por lo menos la carga de la virginidad y el no haber tocado una mujer. 

Tan duro es ese peso que realmente nada lo suple. Esto junto con la ausencia de vida social es lo que me ha llevado a esta situación. Debo decir que no soy autista, ni horriblemente feo, y puedo aparentar normalidad. Pero las circunstancias de cambiar de ciudad, trabajar en remoto, y no haber sido capaz de construir una amistad sólida aunque fuese, han terminado por condenarme a una situación de la que no veo salida real.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ya, esa es la idea quitar por lo menos la carga de la virginidad y el no haber tocado una mujer.
> 
> Tan duro es ese peso que realmente nada lo suple. Esto junto con la ausencia de vida social es lo que me ha llevado a esta situación. Debo decir que no soy autista, ni horriblemente feo, y puedo aparentar normalidad. Pero las circunstancias de cambiar de ciudad, trabajar en remoto, y no haber sido capaz de construir una amistad sólida aunque fuese, han terminado por condenarme a una situación de la que no veo salida real.



Una vez que te saques lo del sexo de encima, intenta de nuevo volver a conseguir amistades, si no la cosa se pone muy jodida. Yo estuve años aislado del mundo y me pasó factura, y no soy el único aquí, todos acabaron mal. No quiero que más conforeros corran la misma suerte.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

Aquí se ve hasta qué punto follar es una necesidad... que un oso muere por ello:









Vídeo | Así fue la pelea de osos que acabó con un ejemplar muerto en la Montaña Palentina


Las imágenes de la lucha entre un macho en celo y una osa que terminó con los dos plantígrados despeñados por un precipicio y uno de ellos muerto




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aquí se ve hasta qué punto follar es una necesidad... que un oso muere por ello:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eres un oso?


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Eres un oso?



Eso da igual. Tú dijiste que nadie se moría por no follar, o algo así, como prueba de algo, y poniendo al follar como "un lujo humano" (en contraposición a beber o respirar). Ahí ves un ejemplo que te desacredita.

Sigues mareando la perdiz y sobre todo disparando balones fuera sin parar. ¿Qué te pasa? ¿Eres una tía, como han dicho?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (7 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Eso da igual. Tú dijiste que nadie se moría por no follar, o algo así, como prueba de algo, y poniendo al follar como "un lujo humano" (en contraposición a beber o respirar). Ahí ves un ejemplo que te desacredita.
> 
> Sigues mareando la perdiz y sobre todo disparando balones fuera sin parar. ¿Qué te pasa? ¿Eres una tía, como han dicho?



Todas las personas que conozco necesitan comer y beber o se mueren en unos días. Sin embargo, nunca he visto a nadie morir por no follar.

El sexo no es una necesidad.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Todas las personas que conozco necesitan comer y beber o se mueren en unos días. Sin embargo, nunca he visto a nadie morir por no follar.
> 
> El sexo no es una necesidad.



la realidad no ser reduce a lo físico.


----------



## escalador (7 Jun 2022)

Follar es una necesidad. Si no la tienes vete al médico.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es una necesidad, no una "actividad" que uno haga como quien va a jugar al tute.
> 
> Uno no siente unas ganas irrefrenables de jugar al tute, salvo que sea ludópata.



No es una necesidad , pues puedes vivir perfectamente sin ello. Por lo demás , follar es una actividad sobrevalorada e idealizada por aquellos que no han tenido acceso al sexo o no lo tienen de manera regular. Los orgasmos son muy efímeros y hacerlo de a dos no significa nada , todos sabemos que es mejor una buena paja que un mal polvo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No eres la primera persona que oigo (en este caso leo) decir eso.
> 
> No voy a meterme en tu vida sexual porque no la conozco, pero desde mi perspectiva *encuentro anormal que a alguien no le encante el sexo*. No creo que sea lo mejor de la vida, pero estoy bastante seguro que es la tercera o cuarta cosa mejor de la vida, y las que hay por delante son bastante mas difíciles de conseguir.



Lo anormal es vivir pensando en ello y hacer que la vida gire entorno a ese pensamiento. Por aquí hubo una forera ninfómana que según me ha dicho , necesitaba hacerlo dos veces al día. Con todo tipo de cacharros sexuales en casa. Vivir así es una mierda.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

Death Rider from Krieg dijo:


> La gracia está en engendrar progenie. El resto son distintas formas de masturbarse.
> 
> Creced y multiplicaos, dijo el Señor



Aunque la castidad autoimpuesta por razones religiosas es considerada una virtud en el cristianismo.


----------



## utRijhz (8 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me temo que estás en la misma trampa química que los adictos a porno.
> 
> Lo que libera dopamina es la motivación que da la ¨caza¨, la busqueda, la expectativa, las miradas, el ligoteo, la potencialidad de un encuentro sexual, la fantasía de antes de la consumación. EL orgasmo libera opiáceos, y tras ello, viene el bajón y el sentimiento de frustración hasta que de nuevo la dopamina se pone en marcha para buscar el siguiente encuentro.
> 
> ...



Cesta punta????!!! Pero qué cojones??!


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Jun 2022)

Se folla para contarlo, si no ,no tiene valor.Es como si tienes un Bugatti y no lo sabe nadie.En realidad no lo tienes.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Por curiosidad, qué cosas te gustan más que el sexo en la vida? No es una pregunta sarcástica ni nada de eso, de hecho estoy de acuerdo y también conozco algunas cosas en la vida que me gustan más que el sexo, afortunadamente.



Yo por citar tres cosas:

- Pasear por la naturaleza.

- Una buena película.

- Estar con mi hermano y hacer actividades juntos.


----------



## PiterWas (8 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Por aquí hubo una forera ninfómana que según me ha dicho



Claro otro multi tuyo, pero tu que cojones vas a saber de follar toni agut, si eres un pvto trastornado mental que se pasa el dia aqui manejando multiniks que se hacen pasar por tia e incluso te pones la ropa de tu mami y te disfrazas para intentar que cuele


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Claro otro multi tuyo, pero tu que cojones vas a saber de follar toni agut, si eres un pvto trastornado mental que se pasa el dia aqui manejando multiniks que se hacen pasar por tia e incluso te pones la ropa de tu mami y te disfrazas para intentar que cuele



Yo no tengo ningún multi. La forera es una persona bien conocida por varias personas del foro. Por lo demás, yo tengo cosas más importantes que hacer que estar aquí todo el día. Cosas de tener que trabajar , algo que algunos no saben lo que es.

No es la loca de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , por si acaso.


----------



## Th89 (8 Jun 2022)

No hay nada más placentero que descargar los huevos follándote a una mujer, no me jodas.


----------



## El sepulturero2 (8 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).
> 
> Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.
> 
> En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.



Se nota que has encontrado buenas hembras, cuando no puedas hacerlo lo vas a echar mucho de menos, menuda juventud a los 40 os pegáis un tiro todos.


----------



## PiterWas (8 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún multi. La forera es una persona bien conocida por varias personas del foro. Por lo demás, yo tengo cosas más importantes que hacer que estar aquí todo el día. Cosas de tener que trabajar , algo que algunos no saben lo que es.
> 
> No es la loca de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , por si acaso.



Que a mi no me la das, que el trabolo ese proario eres tu, y a saber cuantos multis tendras pedazo de enfermo mental


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No hay nada más placentero que descargar los huevos follándote a una mujer, no me jodas.



Trabajar duro , llegar cansado a casa y acostarse, ese momento en que estas medio despierto medio dormido es gloria , sentir como te desvaneces. También llenar la bañera y meterse en agua caliente con espuma. Anda que no hay cosas que superan a un orgasmo random.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que a mi no me la das, que el trabolo ese proario eres tu, y a saber cuantos multis tendras pedazo de enfermo mental



Me la suda lo que creas o no. Hay foreros y foreras que me conocen fuera del foro. Y basta con seguir mi trayectoria en el foro desde el 2012. Mucho trabajo para ti , supongo.


----------



## PiterWas (8 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Me la suda lo que creas o no. Hay foreros y foreras que me conocen fuera del foro. Y basta con seguir mi trayectoria en el foro desde el 2012. Mucho trabajo para ti , supongo.



Como si eres campeon de parchis, da igual toni agut , eres un pvto trastornado demente que se pasa el dia aqui lidiando con multis

La pena es que no lo pueda demostrar porque me empapelan


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).
> 
> Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.
> 
> En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.



Te he zankeado porque me he reído. En general todo lo que dices tiene su lógica. Solo que depende mucho de la edad que tengas. 



sepultada en guano dijo:


> El sexo es muy multifactorial, hay muchas cosas en juego, mucho más de la genitalidad.
> Básicamente, lo más rompedor que tiene es que quiebra la cárcel de cristal en la que cada individuo está metido: lo que tiene de revolucionario es eso, romper el aislamiento individual en lo más íntimo.



Lo vuestro es enfermizo, cotillas hasta en lo más íntimo. Que afán por entrometerse en la vida ajena.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Trabajar duro , llegar cansado a casa y acostarse, ese momento en que estas medio despierto medio dormido es gloria , sentir como te desvaneces. También llenar la bañera y meterse en agua caliente con espuma. Anda que no hay cosas que superan a un orgasmo random.



Éso lo hacemos el resto cada día, tú una vez al año que para algo tienes paguita por tu psicopatía y esquizo. El piterkks es el downman, un segureta de tercera, feo Calvo anoréxico y derroido, pederasta y maricón


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Jun 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que a mi no me la das, que el trabolo ese proario eres tu, y a saber cuantos multis tendras pedazo de enfermo mental



Aquí el único travolo eres tú y tus amigos pederastas y maricones todos. Comunistas y terroristas una cosa va con la otra , downman piterkks.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Jun 2022)

La ninfómana es paz verga viernes esthercolero, e ibis para el que lo quiera saber. Dos fulanas. Yo en cambio soy muy selectiva, tengo varios foreros y tios de calle y conocidos.. Ahí siguen esperando y lo que les queda. El Chichi sólo para el elegido no para todos...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (8 Jun 2022)

Conoces gente....


----------



## Roquete (8 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> El problema es que una vez sales al exterior y ves la ciudad, te aburres. Necesitas ver otra ciudad diferente.



Yo creo que es un problema con la capacidad para repetir. ¿Te pasa con todo? ¿Te resulta difícil o te aburre repetir?.

Dicen que la verdadera felicidad es "poder repetir".


----------



## Roquete (8 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Eso es porque no es lo mismo follar que hacer el amor. Follar puede llegar a cansar, pero hacer el amor no.



Bueno, hasta que "se te rompe el amor de tanto usarlo" ¡jajaja!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> La ninfómana es paz verga viernes esthercolero, e ibis para el que lo quiera saber. Dos fulanas. Yo en cambio soy muy selectiva, tengo varios foreros y tios de calle y conocidos.. Ahí siguen esperando y lo que les queda. El Chichi sólo para el elegido no para todos...



Venga, si te tienes por mujer, no te mientas a ti misma. Estas a todas horas enseñando las carnes a los chavales y pidiendo fotos de pollas para machacarte el higo mirándolas.

Andas quente coma unha cadela.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Éso lo hacemos el resto cada día, tú una vez al año que para algo tienes paguita por tu psicopatía y esquizo. El piterkks es el downman, un segureta de tercera, feo Calvo anoréxico y derroido, pederasta y maricón



Patricia, cariño, el único trabajo que tienes tú es difamar a desconocidos en un foro de internet. Te crees que estás cachonda y no te quieres dar cuenta de que tus mejores días hace tiempo que han quedado atrás. 

Esa vagina de la que tanto presumes es como la cueva de un oso. Las dos están sucias , huelen mal y si entras ahí corres el riesgo de morir. 

Es lo que hay, miss coño Burguer King.


----------



## masia (8 Jun 2022)

@El tuerto Bowman del amor al odio sólo hay un paso.
Los 2 posts anteriores, es lo que se llama "piropos gallegos"??????,
Si quieres para tu colección de capturas ahí quedan.


Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Patricia, cariño, el único trabajo que tienes tú es difamar a desconocidos en un foro de internet. Te crees que estás cachonda y no te quieres dar cuenta de que tus mejores días hace tiempo que han quedado atrás.
> 
> Esa vagina de la que tanto presumes es como la cueva de un oso. Las dos están sucias , huelen mal y si entras ahí corres el riesgo de morir.
> 
> Es lo que hay, miss coño Burguer King.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (8 Jun 2022)

Yo prefiero la droga mil veces que follar, aunque follar tambien me gusta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Todos los vírgenes idénticos. Todos con las mismas ideas idénticas.
> 
> Otra puta vez a explicarlo: los cuerpos de mujeres gustan igual que gusta la comida. Tocar unas tetas DE NIVEL es, yo qué sé, una mariscada DE NIVEL. Y tocar un culo DE NIVEL es como un helado de chocolate y avellana DE NIVEL en una heladería. Y meterla en un coño también gusta y mirar de cerca mucho.
> 
> ...




Tito Plaster, yo siempre he pensado que no follar con MEGAPIBONES es lo mismo que no follar. Desde los 16 años que lo pienso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, hasta que "se te rompe el amor de tanto usarlo" ¡jajaja!



Peor sera que se te oxide por falta de uso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> *El sexo no es una necesidad. *Ningún organismo muere por no tener sexo, nadie enferma por no tener sexo. El agua es una necesidad, la comida, cobijarse de los elementos.
> 
> La noción popular de que el sexo es una necesidad viene de aquí, de la pirámide de Maslow, y su formación recoge las opiniones del autor, no es fruto de experimentos científicos ni nada por el estilo:




Para una especie sí es una necesidad. Sin sexo desaparece.


----------



## masia (8 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Venga, si te tienes por mujer, no te mientas a ti misma. Estas a todas horas enseñando las carnes a los chavales y pidiendo fotos de pollas para machacarte el higo mirándolas.
> 
> Andas quente coma unha cadela.




@El tuerto Bowman


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (8 Jun 2022)

Busca información sobre los chakras, tu tienes el chakra raiz creo que es, cerrado.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Para una especie sí es una necesidad. Sin sexo desaparece.



Para la supervivencia de la especie es una necesidad, para los individuos no.


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

no tiene ningun sentido


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman del amor al odio sólo hay un paso.
> Los 2 posts anteriores, es lo que se llama "piropos gallegos"??????,
> Si quieres para tu colección de capturas ahí quedan.



Ostia sospecho que ha entrado al hilo @Azog el Profanador , me tiene ignore y no puedo leerlo, voy a deslogearme a ver qué rebuzna.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Patricia, cariño, el único trabajo que tienes tú es difamar a desconocidos en un foro de internet. Te crees que estás cachonda y no te quieres dar cuenta de que tus mejores días hace tiempo que han quedado atrás.
> 
> Esa vagina de la que tanto presumes es como la cueva de un oso. Las dos están sucias , huelen mal y si entras ahí corres el riesgo de morir.
> 
> Es lo que hay, miss coño Burguer King.



Mon Dieu ¿Esto es contra el travelo psicótico por todos conocido?

Que mala idea. Insulta usted con la mala leche de una mujer, comienzo a sospechar que aquí hay gato encerrado.

@sepultada en guano tú que también tienes tu ramalazo arrabalero ¿Qué opinas? ¿Aficionado? ¿Profesional? ¿Aún le queda mucho que aprender?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman





¿Pero que puta joya es ésta?, Y el cabron me tiene en el ignore, @Azog el Profanador pelillos a la mar hombre, eres de los míos.


----------



## masia (8 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083822
> 
> ¿Pero que puta joya es ésta?, Y el cabron me tiene en el ignore, @Azog el Profanador pelillos a la mar hombre, eres de los míos.



Y el post anterior a ese???
Otra "joya",


----------



## Epsilon69 (8 Jun 2022)

Follar solo es masturbarse con un orificio hecho de carne, a veces incluso viva.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> La ninfómana es paz verga viernes esthercolero, e ibis para el que lo quiera saber. Dos fulanas. Yo en cambio soy muy selectiva, tengo varios foreros y tios de calle y conocidos.. Ahí siguen esperando y lo que les queda. El Chichi sólo para el elegido no para todos...



Deja de mentir Toni, sabemos que eres una bombona de butano disfrazado de mujer.


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Son ambas cosas. Una sin la otra es incompleto
> 
> 
> Nunca. Por eso he decidido ir a una prostituta antes de que acabe verano. Me he puesto fecha límite en el 30 de Agosto. Temo que la experiencia sea contraproducente y no me voy a sentir cómodo con eso pero tengo que hacerlo porque ya no tengo esperanza y no tengo otra opción



Ya que vas a una prostituta, que sea una de lujo, la mejor que exista.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Deja de mentir Toni, sabemos que eres una bombona de butano disfrazado de mujer.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083836



editas el texto haces fotochop e inventas ésta soy yo! y éste eres tú calvo anoréxico enfermo mental pederasta y criminal..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> editas el texto haces fotochop e inventas ésta soy yo! y éste eres tú calvo anoréxico enfermo mental pederasta y criminal..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083859
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083860
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083861



Yo no he hecho ningún Photoshop gordaco seboso, me he limitado a poner una captura de la foto que puso @Azog el Profanador afirmando que eres tú.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (8 Jun 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Ya que vas a una prostituta, que sea una de lujo, la mejor que exista.



Ni de broma hay prostitutas de lujo aquí y tampoco creo que compense. Yo estaba pensando en los 50€ de rigor, una pancha, coger aire y tratar de que sea lo menos incómodo posible y no fastidiarla.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> editas el texto haces fotochop e inventas ésta soy yo! y éste eres tú calvo anoréxico enfermo mental pederasta y criminal..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083859
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083865
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083860
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083861



Gordo eres tan imbécil que ni te acuerdas de que reconociste en el perfil de atasco que esa foto con el flotador es tuya.
Otro ridículo más.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ni de broma hay prostitutas de lujo aquí y tampoco creo que compense. Yo estaba pensando en los 50€ de rigor, una pancha, coger aire y tratar de que sea lo menos incómodo posible y no fastidiarla.



Si fuera a hacerlo con una prostituta me gastaría algo más... Busca bien, incluso puedes hacer un pequeño viaje. Quizás en foro encuentres alguna que especializada en casos como el tuyo, primera vez. Si lo vas a hacer, que sea lo menos traumático posible.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Jun 2022)

Los demás: no me llenéis de luchas personales el hilo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo no he hecho ningún Photoshop gordaco seboso, me he limitado a poner una captura de la foto que puso @Azog el Profanador afirmando que eres tú.



la pusiste tú suplantando a jorge, pero que me suda el coño, prefiero estar rellenita y no una anoréxica cómo tú, el cuerpazo que tengo ya te gustaria a ti catarlo y tenerlo, calvo de cabeza y peludo de brazos y culo que asco das debes oler a cuadra !


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> la pusiste tú suplantando a jorge, pero que me suda el coño, prefiero estar rellenita y no una anoréxica cómo tú, el cuerpazo que tengo ya te gustaria a ti catarlo y tenerlo, calvo de cabeza y peludo de brazos y culo que asco das debes oler a cuadra !



Jajajajaja suplantando a Jorge dice el deficiente mental, pero si el Pajeador me tiene en el ignore, el hilo está ahí abierto por el y todo el mundo pudo ver esto.

Aquí el cuerpo del cetáceo dijo Jorge, y dale gracias a que no puso tu cara.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Gordo eres tan imbécil que ni te acuerdas de que reconociste en el perfil de atasco que esa foto con el flotador es tuya.
> Otro ridículo más.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083870



Imbecil anoréxico te he dicho que esa foto está chopeada ! y que tú eres éste tambien lo afirmo viejo pederasta ! ASI MISMO HE DICHO Y ME REAFIRMO QUE PREFIERO ESTAR JAMONA Y NO EN LOS HUESOS CÓMO TÚ. PUTO CALVO AFEÍTATE Y DEPÍLATE CERDACO UN TIO CON 60 Y PICO AÑOS Y ESOS BRAZOS LLENOS DE PELOS Y SUDOR.








CERDO QUE UNA CUADRA HUELE MEJOR QUE TÚ !


----------



## masia (8 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Gordo eres tan imbécil que ni te acuerdas de que reconociste en el perfil de atasco que esa foto con el flotador es tuya.
> Otro ridículo más.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083870



Las drogas son muy malas y afectan al cerebro y crean lagunas mentales.
Tantos años de yonky, pasan factura.....


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Imbecil anoréxico te he dicho que esa foto está chopeada ! y que tú eres éste tambien lo afirmo viejo pederasta ! ASI MISMO HE DICHO Y ME REAFIRMO QUE PREFIERO ESTAR JAMONA Y NO EN LOS HUESOS CÓMO TÚ. PUTO CALVO AFEÍTETE Y DEPÍLATE CERDACO UN TIO CON 60 Y PICO AÑOS Y ESOS BRAZOS LLENOS DE PELOS Y SUDOR.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083884
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083885
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083887
> ...



¿Yo soy cual de todos los que has puesto?.
Rabia gordaco, tú rulaste el nombre y apellidos de Jorge, y el te ha dado tu propia medicina publicando tu foto con el flotador.
Te jodes por hijo de puta.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> la pusiste tú suplantando a jorge, pero que me suda el coño, prefiero estar rellenita y no una anoréxica cómo tú, el cuerpazo que tengo ya te gustaria a ti catarlo y tenerlo, calvo de cabeza y peludo de brazos y culo que asco das debes oler a cuadra !


----------



## masia (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Venga, si te tienes por mujer, no te mientas a ti misma. Estas a todas horas enseñando las carnes a los chavales y pidiendo fotos de pollas para machacarte el higo mirándolas.
> 
> Andas quente coma unha cadela.



!!Carallo!!vaya tela con el comentario, Jorge vas fuerte, 
Se ve que conoces bien al gordo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> !!Carallo!!vaya tela con el comentario



Otra vez ha entrado Jorge?.
Dile que me saque del ignore.


----------



## masia (9 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Otra vez ha entrado Jorge?.
> Dile que me saque del ignore.



@Azog el Profanador , a ver si sacas del ignore al Bowman, que pelillos a la mar.
Venga, ya pasó, ya pasó...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> !!Carallo!!vaya tela con el comentario



Las verdades a veces duelen , pero hay que decirlas. Lo que no puede ser es que una señora que va camino de los 50 se comporte como una chavala de 20 años. Joder , he visto bacalaos en Portugal con más humedad que el coño de esa mujer.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Las verdades a veces duelen , pero hay que decirlas. Lo que no puede ser es que una señora que va camino de los 50 se comporte como una chavala de 20 años. Joder , he visto bacalaos en Portugal con más humedad que el coño de esa mujer.



Tú pasas de repente del amor al odio


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> @Azog el Profanador , a ver si sacas del ignore al Bowman, que pelillos a la mar.
> Venga, ya pasó, ya pasó...



Si el pollo no fuera igual de cicatero que Patricia , no lo hubiese enviado al ignore. La Patri al menos nos hace reír con sus ocurrencias.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú pasas de repente del amor al odio



Ha visto la luz, ya era hora.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú pasas de repente del amor al odio



Soy un hombre de extremos , si .


----------



## masia (9 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ha visto la luz, ya era hora.



Desloguéate y mira las "joyas" del gallego, por si no te saca de la nevera.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ha visto la luz, ya era hora.



No creo que aprenda. Hagamos una porra a ver quién es la próxima afortunada


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Soy un hombre de extremos , si .



Dinos quién será la próxima con la que pases del cielo al infierno


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Los demás: no me llenéis de luchas personales el hilo.



ES QUE EL PEDERASTA ESTÁ QUE TRINA Y NECESITA ACOSARME PORQUE EL CSI QUE LE HICE SACANDO SUS DATOS LE REVIENTA: SE LLAMA JOAN ROMÁ ES EL FAMOSO PEDERASTA DE MASIA DJTHEO BORDERLINE JASON OSBOURNE SUCELLUS Y MUCHOS NICKS MÁS, UN PEDERASTA CONFIRMADO DE ZARAGOZA ARAGÓN QUE RESIDE EN VIC OSONA...ES OSONA EL DEL CAFÉ Y LOS RELOJES. VÁ HILO POR HILO DIFAMANDO NO SIENTA BIEN QUE UNA MUJER TE HAGA CSI Y TE EXPPONGA EN REDES ES SEPARATA DEL PESTOE.. LEED LEED..


----------



## masia (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú pasas de repente del amor al odio



Eso mismo he dicho yo en la página 8, monjita


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dinos quién será la próxima con la que pases del cielo al infierno



A mi me gustan todo tipo de mujeres , a lo mejor eres tu. Veremos.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mi me gustan todo tipo de mujeres , a lo mejor eres tu. Veremos.



Mañana te abro un privado y te cuento mi vida...

Mis secretos estarían más seguros en el plató del sálvame que contigo


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Eso mismo he dicho yo en la página 8, monjita



Somos multis, tenemos que estar de acuerdo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES QUE EL PEDERASTA ESTÁ QUE TRINA Y NECESITA ACOSARME PORQUE EL CSI QUE LE HICE SACANDO SUS DATOS LE REVIENTA: SE LLAMA JOAN ROMÁ ES EL FAMOSO PEDERASTA DE MASIA DJTHEO BORDERLINE JASON OSBOURNE SUCELLUS Y MUCHOS NICKS MÁS, UN PEDERASTA CONFIRMADO DE ZARAGOZA ARAGÓN QUE RESIDE EN VIC OSONA...ES OSONA EL DEL CAFÉ Y LOS RELOJES. VÁ HILO POR HILO DIFAMANDO NO SIENTA BIEN QUE UNA MUJER TE HAGA CSI Y TE EXPPONGA EN REDES ES SEPARATA DEL PESTOE.. LEED LEED..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083922
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083923
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083924
> ...



Eso es lo que llevas haciendo tú conmigo desde que llegué al foro hijo de puta, acosarme, difamarme, contar falsedades de mi sin conocerme de nada, ahora traga rata asquerosa.
Has visto la última perlita que te dedica Jorge?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mañana te abro un privado y te cuento mi vida...
> 
> Mis secretos estarían más seguros en el plató del sálvame que contigo



Ojo que Jorge te quiere camelar multi, no bajes la guardia.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Yo soy cual de todos los que has puesto?.
> Rabia gordaco, tú rulaste el nombre y apellidos de Jorge, y el te ha dado tu propia medicina publicando tu foto con el flotador.
> Te jodes por hijo de puta.



SI YO QUIERO PUEDO PONER TODAS LAS FOTOS DE JORGE Y HASTA VIDEOS COMPROMETIDOS, POR MUCHO QUE EL LO NIEGUE TENGO VIDEOS SUYOS PAJEANDOSE , LO QUE NO SABE ES QUE EN TIEMPO REAL ESTABA SIENDO GRABADO. JIJIJ HOLA JORGE ME LEES VERDAD? PUES CUIDADITOOO QUE EL VIDEO CIRCULA ENTRE MIS CIRCULOS.. EL CUERPO ANORÉXICO QUE TIENE O LAS ADICCIONES QUE TIENE.. PERO LO TUYO ES MAS GRAVE VIOLASTE NIÑOS A TUS PROPIOS HIJOS Y ERES APARTE DE CRIMINAL Y YONKI UN PUTO ETARRA COMUNISTA DEL PESTOE.. ES PARA COGERTE Y CORTARTE POCO A POCO ESCORIA SI TE COJO TE MATO. AVISADO QUEDAS AHORA VE Y DENUNCIA ASESINO VIOLADOR DE NIÑOS.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mañana te abro un privado y te cuento mi vida...
> 
> Mis secretos estarían más seguros en el plató del sálvame que contigo



No funciona así , y si crees que funciona así estás muy equivocada. La gente que ha llegado a mí a sido por razones muy variadas. De primero de internet es nunca contar nada que no quieres que se sepa o le des importancia.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SI YO QUIERO PUEDO PONER TODAS LAS FOTOS DE JORGE Y HASTA VIDEOS COMPROMETIDOS, POR MUCHO QUE EL LO NIEGUE TENGO VIDEOS SUYOS PAJEANDOSE , LO QUE NO SABE ES QUE EN TIEMPO REAL ESTABA SIENDO GRABADO. JIJIJ HOLA JORGE ME LEES VERDAD? PUES CUIDADITOOO QUE EL VIDEO CIRCULA ENTRE MIS CIRCULOS.. EL CUERPO ANORÉXICO QUE TIENE O LAS ADICCIONES QUE TIENE.. PERO LO TUYO ES MAS GRAVE VIOLASTE NIÑOS A TUS PROPIOS HIJOS Y ERES APARTE DE CRIMINAL Y YONKI UN PUTO ETARRA COMUNISTA DEL PESTOE.. ES PARA COGERTE Y CORTARTE POPO A POCO ESCORIA SI TE COJO TE MATO. AVISADO QUEDAS AHORA VE Y DENUNCIA ASESINO VIOLADOR DE NIÑOS.



Joderrr vaya pieza que estoy hecho, ahora hasta etarra.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ojo que Jorge te quiere camelar multi, no bajes la guardia.



Tranquilo, sé cuidarme sola . Si he conseguido que el Hans deje de darme el coñazo con este puedo también


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SI YO QUIERO PUEDO PONER TODAS LAS FOTOS DE JORGE Y HASTA VIDEOS COMPROMETIDOS, POR MUCHO QUE EL LO NIEGUE TENGO VIDEOS SUYOS PAJEANDOSE , LO QUE NO SABE ES QUE EN TIEMPO REAL ESTABA SIENDO GRABADO. JIJIJ HOLA JORGE ME LEES VERDAD? PUES CUIDADITOOO QUE EL VIDEO CIRCULA ENTRE MIS CIRCULOS.. EL CUERPO ANORÉXICO QUE TIENE O LAS ADICCIONES QUE TIENE.. PERO LO TUYO ES MAS GRAVE VIOLASTE NIÑOS A TUS PROPIOS HIJOS Y ERES APARTE DE CRIMINAL Y YONKI UN PUTO ETARRA COMUNISTA DEL PESTOE.. ES PARA COGERTE Y CORTARTE POCO A POCO ESCORIA SI TE COJO TE MATO. AVISADO QUEDAS AHORA VE Y DENUNCIA ASESINO VIOLADOR DE NIÑOS.



¿Qué tal tu coño calvo con cuatro pelos contados?, aún me dan escalofríos cuando paso por la galería y veo esa foto.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No funciona así , y si crees que funciona así estás muy equivocada. La gente que ha llegado a mí a sido por razones muy variadas. De primero de internet es nunca contar nada que no quieres que se sepa o le des importancia. T



Pues te han adivinado el feisbuc


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tranquilo, sé cuidarme sola . Si he conseguido que el Hans deje de darme el coñazo con este puedo también



Supongo que hablas de la rata Hans Asperger uno de mis primeros ignores en burbuja.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tranquilo, sé cuidarme sola . Si he conseguido que el Hans deje de darme el coñazo con este puedo también



Yo no doy el coñazo a nadie. La gente con la que me relaciono vinieron ellos solos a mí. Me da reparo tomar iniciativas en un sitio como este dónde no conoces a la gente y no sabes lo que te puedes encontrar.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues te han adivinado el feisbuc



NO


----------



## masia (9 Jun 2022)

Sic. azog ......."Estás a todas horas enseñando las carnes a los chavales, y pidiendo fotos de pollas para machacarte el higo mirándolas"........
Pa mear y no echar gota, tu


----------



## Cuncas (9 Jun 2022)

Yo comprendo que para los ninis pajilleros del foro, o para los adictos al porno, el follar sea lo más de lo más y la razón principal para seguir en este mundo. Me dan pena pero los entiendo. Para los que llevamos décadas follando, los que no sabemos ni las veces que hemos follado, sabemos que el sexo está sobrevalorado. Está bien, sí... muy bien incluso... pero llegar a pensar que "si no follo me pego un tiro" como la mitad de los ninis virgendoritos del foro... pues va a ser que no.


----------



## atasco (9 Jun 2022)

no tiene ninguna gracia el follar


----------



## masia (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Qué tal tu coño calvo con cuatro pelos contados?, aún me dan escalofríos cuando paso por la galería y veo esa foto.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No funciona así , y si crees que funciona así estás muy equivocada. La gente que ha llegado a mí a sido por razones muy variadas. De primero de internet es nunca contar nada que no quieres que se sepa o le des importancia. T



JAJAJAJA NO CLARO QUE NO.. RECUERDAS ÉSTO :?  ASCO VOMITIVA DEFORME CORTA Y ASQUERDSA CÓMO EL PORTADOR DÁ REPELÚS EL SÓLO RECORDARLA.. PUTO PAYASO QUE TIENES UN CUERPO MENTE CARA Y POLLA DEFORMES.. Y LO SABES ! TE RECIERDO QUE TENGO EL VIDEO EN TIEMPO REAL.. JEJEJ CUANDO QUIERAS SIGO..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JAJAJAJA NO CLARO QUE NO.. RECUERDAS ÉSTO :?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083962
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083965
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083969



¿Qué app utilizas para hacer los fake - chats?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


>



Tú no te rías tanto , que esa foto como la vean en la sede de las Naciones Unidas , le meten una sanción a Patricia por posesión de armas de destrucción masiva. Lo de Sadam iba a quedar como una fiesta de cumpleaños en comparación.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Qué app utilizas para hacer los fake - chats?



NINGUNA LAS TENGO BAJADAS DE TU CUENTA DE AZOG, TANTO EN ESCRITO COMO EN FOTO . FAKE LO QUE HICISTE SUPLANTAR PERO LA DENUNCIA YA ESTÁ PUESTA JOAN ROMÁ...  SUPLANTACIÓN DE IDENTIDAD MULTAS DE HASTA 5 AÑOS DE CÁRCEL, TIC TAC TIC TAC---


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083975



Se ve muy cutre. ¿No te enseñé yo a ti a hacer chats falsos?. No has aprendido nada y mira que estuvimos una tarde haciendo gifs y mierdas varias. Prueba con esta aplicación.

Fake Chat Maker - WhatsMock Prank chat - Apps en Google Play


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NINGUNA LAS TENGO BAJADAS DE TU CUENTA DE AZOG, TANTO EN ESCRITO COMO EN FOTO . FAKE LO QUE HICISTE SUPLANTAR PERO LA DENUNCIA YA ESTÁ PUESTA JOAN ROMÁ...  SUPLANTACIÓN DE IDENTIDAD MULTAS DE HASTA 5 AÑOS DE CÁRCEL, TIC TAC TIC TAC---



Normal que no enseñes la cara Toni, se descubriría el pastel .


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Normal que no enseñes la cara Toni, se descubriría el pastel .



COMO ESTE NO' EL DEL MEDIO ERES TU CATALAN 60, HA SIDO FÁCIL SEGUIR EL HILO Y DAR CONTIGO PEDERASTA ! JOJOJ AHORA NIEGALO CON TODAS LAS PRUEBAS QUE HAY EN INTERNET.. TIC TAC TIC TAC.. *NORMAL QUE NO ENSEÑES LA CARA ERES UN ABORTO DE CULO HIJO DE PUTA!*


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> COMO ESTE NO' EL DEL MEDIO ERES TU CATALAN 60, HA SIDO FÁCIL SEGUIR EL HILO Y DAR CONTIGO PEDERASTA ! JOJOJ AHORA NIEGALO CON TODAS LAS PRUEBAS QUE HAY EN INTERNET.. TIC TAC TIC TAC.. *NORMAL QUE NO ENSEÑES LA CARA ERES UN ABORTO DE CULO HIJO DE PUTA!*
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083981


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Jun 2022)

AQUI RECONOCIENDO SER MASIA Y HACERSE LA MULTI DE SUCELLUS ANTE MIS CSIS VERÍDICOS E INCENDIARIOS. JJOJOJ

HACIENDO SEÑAL A SU PUEBLO ZARAGOZA.. ADICTO AL CAFÉ Y RELOJES.. JJAJAJAAJ A 





OSONA SONA QUE SONAAAA JAJAJAJA ME TRONCHOOOOOOOOOOOO !

GRACIAS POR RECONOCER QUE ME ACOSAS A VER QUE LE CUENTAS AL FISCAL VIOLA NIÑOS..

*DE LEJOS DE TODO Y CERCA DE NADA, JAJAJ OTRA VEZ MAS EVIDENCIAS.*.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083984
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083985
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083987
> AQUI RECONOCIENDO SER MASIA Y HACERSE LA MULTI DE SUCELLUS ANTE MIS CSIS VERÍDICOS E INCENDIARIOS. JJOJOJ
> ...



Acuéstate ya y deja de hacer el ridículo bombona de butano con flotador.
Y no olvides la medicación.
Que mala es la soledad


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Se me ha olvidado otra cosa muy importante (no sólo sois todos ridículos y cretinos además sois gentuza, la Naturaleza os tiene mil veces más desprecio que yo, por eso no merecéis saber nada de esto, y si os lo explican sentiréis extremo odio y humillación y no aprenderéis nada, debe ser así; abrís estos hilos infinitas veces buscando psicopáticamente montar un mundo donde no existe todo lo que digo, donde la coincidencia de 20 pedazos de mierda crea el mundo que queréis):
> 
> Los cuerpos gustan abismalmente más de lo que creéis. Tocar estas tetas o este culo de abajo gusta mucho más de lo que imaginais. Y no hay equivalencia lineal, es exponencial. Tocar unas tetas nivel 7 gusta 10 y unas nivel 8 gusta 100. Es muy extraño pero así funciona. El que no lo ha vivido no lo puede imaginar. Incluso hay algo raro en tocar un culo así: cuando tocas la curva lateral ósea que va hacia afuera como una botella sientes algo extraño, gusta de un modo extraño, es decir que gusta mucho hasta la forma de los huesos. De las tetas podría hablaros otro rato pero simplemente dadle la vuelta a lo que dicen todos los vírgenes: que las operadas son de plástico, etc. Ni siquiera os hace falta leer a alguien que ha tocado tetas, os sobra con darle la vuelta a lo que digan las ratas más cretinas. El sistema está montado así. No existe el azar: los más mierdas obligatoriamente tenéis que decir las ideas más mierdas en todos los temas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082638



prefiero aplastar enemigos  
y verles destrozados


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo no doy el coñazo a nadie. La gente con la que me relaciono vinieron ellos solos a mí. Me da reparo tomar iniciativas en un sitio como este *dónde no conoces a la gente y no sabes lo que te puedes encontrar*.



Ya van dos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya van dos



¿Dos qué?. Yo en este foro conozco y me conoce bastante gente. Lo que ocurre es que la mayoría es gente normal que no se dedica a hacer el indio por el foro. Por eso no trasciende nada más. A Patricia le di la oportunidad de mantener nuestra amistad al margen del foro y ella no quiso. Le pudo el ego de decir " que buena estoy , que hay uno en el foro que me dice piropos y me envía canciones"

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Dos qué?. Yo en este foro conozco y me conoce bastante gente. Lo que ocurre es que la mayoría es gente normal que no se dedica a hacer el indio por el foro. Por eso no trasciende nada más. A Patricia le di la oportunidad de mantener nuestra amistad al margen del foro y ella no quiso. Le pudo el ego de decir " que buena estoy , que hay uno en el foro que me dice piropos y me envía canciones"
> 
> Es lo que hay.



Ya has instalado la versión correcta del movie maker para Windows 10?


----------



## Cocorico (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salchichonio (9 Jun 2022)

A ti te gustan las pollas, e ya


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (9 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Si fuera a hacerlo con una prostituta me gastaría algo más... Busca bien, incluso puedes hacer un pequeño viaje. Quizás en foro encuentres alguna que especializada en casos como el tuyo, primera vez. Si lo vas a hacer, que sea lo menos traumático posible.



yo buscaré en pasion.com seguramente. si es que los psicópatas que gobiernan no cerraron esa página. mi idea es:
-pancha
-jóven
-que tenga alguna referencia externa
-fotos que parezcan auténticas
-que sea independiente
-que ponga trato de novios o algo así (aunque eso dudo que besen ni nada)
No cogería mas de media hora porque no iba a aguantar tampoco mas de media hora de fornique, no se si es que la gente que va allí a 1 hora realmente están una hora de metesaca, me parece exagerado.
Si hubiera que pagar mas de 50 se paga, pero no creo que esté la cosa en esas cantidades por aquí. Si fuera regularmente desde luego 100€ me parecería demasiado


----------



## mmm (9 Jun 2022)

Es muy importante la variedad, tanto más cuanto menos buena está la hembra que sueles trincarte y viceversa


----------



## NCB (9 Jun 2022)

A lo mejor eres gaylor


----------



## Dodoritos (9 Jun 2022)

En 3 palabras: Sugar girls bcn.

Hazles una visita y se te quitan todas las tonterías.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya has instalado la versión correcta del movie maker para Windows 10?



¿Quieres un vídeo en plan buen rollo como el que le hice a Emoji?, ah , no , que ella se lo ha ganado y no da por saco en el foro. Precisamente es una de esas personas con la que mantengo amistad al margen del foro sin ningún tipo de toxicidad.

Vosotros de eso nada , a vosotros os gusta el salseo y echar leña al fuego en las disputas ajenas.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Quieres un vídeo en plan buen rollo como el que le hice a Emoji?, ah , no , que ella se lo ha ganado y no da por saco en el foro. Precisamente es una de esas personas con la que mantengo amistad al margen del foro sin ningún tipo de toxicidad.
> 
> Vosotros de eso nada , a vosotros os gusta el salseo y echar leña al fuego en las disputas ajenas.



Me gustarían y sorprenderían si fuera algo que ignorara hacer, pero ya he editado muchos vídeos y reportajes y ya se cómo va el proceso de creación de un vídeo.

Los tuyos hacen gracia porque son arte basura, cutres de cojones. 

A ¿nosotros? lo que nos gusta es reírnos, y cada vez que acabas mal con una forera y sucedáneos pasas de enaltecerla a criticarla


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me gustarían y sorprenderían si fuera algo que ignorara hacer, pero ya he editado muchos vídeos y reportajes y ya se cómo va el proceso de creación de un vídeo.
> 
> Los tuyos hacen gracia porque son arte basura, cutres de cojones.
> 
> A ¿nosotros? lo que nos gusta es reírnos, y cada vez que acabas mal con una forera y sucedáneos pasas de enaltecerla a criticarla



Forera y "sucedáneos"...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me gustarían y sorprenderían si fuera algo que ignorara hacer, pero ya he editado muchos vídeos y reportajes y ya se cómo va el proceso de creación de un vídeo.
> 
> Los tuyos hacen gracia porque son arte basura, cutres de cojones.
> 
> A ¿nosotros? lo que nos gusta es reírnos, y cada vez que acabas mal con una forera y sucedáneos pasas de enaltecerla a criticarla



Se hace lo que se puede , no soy profesional editando vídeos , de hecho no tengo mucha idea, ¿y?, lo que importa es la buena intención. Y no mientas , jevi , por favor. Si no sabes, no escribas. Yo no he terminado mal con nadie, que yo sepa. Tu hablas de Ibis , y no tienes ni idea de que todavía mantenemos cierto contacto fuera del foro. Y Patricia , es ella la que se busca los jaleos , le he pasado muchas y mirado mucho para otro lado , pero es que es bipolar , un día es bien y al siguiente es mal. Tratar con una persona así es frustrante. Además que todo en ella es superlativo , "ella no solo tiene tetas grandes , tiene las tetas más grandes " , "ella no es solo inteligente , es la más inteligente" , etc... Y como le lleves la contraría o le afees algo , se pone loca y se arma la de San Quintín.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se hace lo que se puede , no soy profesional editando vídeos , de hecho no tengo mucha idea, ¿y?, lo que importa es la buena intención. Y no mientas , jevi , por favor. Si no sabes, no escribas. Yo no he terminado mal con nadie, que yo sepa. Tu hablas de Ibis , y no tienes ni idea de que todavía mantenemos cierto contacto fuera del foro. Y Patricia , es ella la que se busca los jaleos , le he pasado muchas y mirado mucho para otro lado , pero es que es bipolar , un día es bien y al siguiente es mal. Tratar con una persona así es frustrante. Además que todo en ella es superlativo , "ella no solo tiene tetas grandes , tiene las tetas más grandes " , "ella no es solo inteligente , es la más inteligente" , etc...* Y como le lleves la contraría o le afees algo , se pone loca y se arma la de San Quintín.*



Y te lo llevamos advirtiendo todos mucho tiempo, pero tú oídos sordos y dando cancha


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se hace lo que se puede , no soy profesional editando vídeos , de hecho no tengo mucha idea, ¿y?, lo que importa es la buena intención. Y no mientas , jevi , por favor. Si no sabes, no escribas. Yo no he terminado mal con nadie, que yo sepa. Tu hablas de Ibis , y no tienes ni idea de que todavía mantenemos cierto contacto fuera del foro. Y Patricia , es ella la que se busca los jaleos , le he pasado muchas y mirado mucho para otro lado , pero es que es bipolar , un día es bien y al siguiente es mal. Tratar con una persona así es frustrante. Además que todo en ella es superlativo , "ella no solo tiene tetas grandes , tiene las tetas más grandes " , "ella no es solo inteligente , es la más inteligente" , etc... Y como le lleves la contraría o le afees algo , se pone loca y se arma la de San Quintín.



eso lo dirás por tí payaso que te creees culo y eres mierda .... sólo había que ver cómo te ponias flores, siendo un derroído mental y fisicamente puedes pasar por hijo del downman, dais el mismo asco psicópatas delincuentes feos anoréxicos y pirados.. puedo poner un ejemplo dos tres todos los que quiera... con 10 días de diferencia.. *psicópata ególatra y pirado.. que te jodan vete a la mierda e ya*


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

En cambio yo............ la máxima puntuación por la empresa cliente.. os jode eh ? jajjajaajajaja @Jevitronka @masia @El tuerto Bowman @HARLEY66 @Azog el Profanador hasta a cafés me invitan.. jajajajajajaja


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> A lo mejor eres gaylor



Follar con hombres no me da pereza, me daría asco.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

No, he tenido una vida sexual pobre porque he estado muchos años encerrado en casa, literalmente, no porque no haya amado. Las mujeres con las que más sexo he tenido eran o son parejas. Para mí el sexo, sea coito u oral, rara vez es amor, en todo caso el amor es lo anterior o lo posterior.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> En cambio yo............ la máxima puntuación por la empresa cliente.. os jode eh ? jajjajaajajaja @Jevitronka @masia @El tuerto Bowman @HARLEY66 @Azog el Profanador hasta a cafés me invitan.. jajajajajajaja
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085406
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085409





Que rebuznas bombona de butano.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Amar no me supone un problema, siempre que sea correspondido. Sí he encontrado esa guindilla, tengo una compañera sexual muy buena.

Estoy desganado respecto a la vida, no tengo mucha ilusión, y eso se nota en la relación, pero siempre he pensado lo mismo respecto al sexo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Patricia, cariño, el único trabajo que tienes tú es difamar a desconocidos en un foro de internet. Te crees que estás cachonda y no te quieres dar cuenta de que tus mejores días hace tiempo que han quedado atrás.
> 
> Esa vagina de la que tanto presumes es como la cueva de un oso. Las dos están sucias , huelen mal y si entras ahí corres el riesgo de morir.
> 
> Es lo que hay, miss coño Burguer King.



hola jevitonta se te huele la envidia y odio a leguas. Se sabe desde el dia uno que la cuenta de azogelpajeador estaba administrada por los pederastas del foro: osea tú y el puerco cuesco downman con multicuentas, oye porque tienes esta cara de choni travelaca , fulana barata dentro y fuera del foro ? que nos diga nuestra amiga @-Alexia- cuando sepa que eres guarra guear, azaleo jevitont@ lady- almorranas @.Kaikus @Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

No es desahogo. Sí, lo sabe.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Habrás de definir "pasivo".


----------



## Puta Desagradecida (10 Jun 2022)

pero follar por qué tiene que ser gracioso?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> hola jevitonta se te huele la envidia y odio a leguas. Se sabe desde el dia uno que la cuenta de azogelpajeador estaba administrada por los pederastas del foro: osea tú y el puerco cuesco downman con multicuentas, oye porque tienes esta cara de choni travelaca , fulana barata dentro y fuera del foro ? que nos diga nuestra amiga @-Alexia- cuando sepa que eres guarra guear, azaleo jevitont@ lady- almorranas @.Kaikus @Actor Secundario Bob
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085437



Ponte a régimen y deja de hacer el ridículo tonel de grasa saturada.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Soy un tío.

No soy pasivo emocionalmente, en todo caso me comporto de forma un poco desganada a la hora de apasionarme por nada y evito muchas situaciones.

No soy mecánico en lo sexual, dije que el sexo es algo mecánico.


----------



## Nicors (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> hola jevitonta se te huele la envidia y odio a leguas. Se sabe desde el dia uno que la cuenta de azogelpajeador estaba administrada por los pederastas del foro: osea tú y el puerco cuesco downman con multicuentas, oye porque tienes esta cara de choni travelaca , fulana barata dentro y fuera del foro ? que nos diga nuestra amiga @-Alexia- cuando sepa que eres guarra guear, azaleo jevitont@ lady- almorranas @.Kaikus @Actor Secundario Bob
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085437



El Pajeador aquí lo ha bordado y te escuece Putricia, y poquito de Hemoal y listo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

ahora cuadra todo .. una puta cerda que me enviida, porque dejó de ser la pagafanteada desde que entré aquí, al principio te llevabas bien conmigo, para intentar sacarme info, luego empezaste a atacar, los celos de no levantar pollas.. tu color de ojos cuadra en ambas fotos,  con y sin pelo largo teñido de rubia tengo todo hasta tus dedos de ceporra.. pederasta cuidadora de niños la canguro que es de burgos viviendo en madrid.. *citemos a foreros que te conocen furcia barata, sólo hay que leer los post de follamoros que cuelgas en el foro.. y para colmo boyera hay que leer lo que em escribias con la cuenta fake de jorge, por cierto los familiares del suplantado ya están avisados. putos etarras sociatas todos del pestoe y potemos.. es que cuadra todoooo ..* @Zurraspilla


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Eso ya lo tengo.


----------



## corolaria (10 Jun 2022)

La misma gracia que comer y cagar o nacer y morir.

Lo importante es lo que sucede en todo ese tiempo y proceso y lo que uno sea capaz de crear y aprender de él.


Pero está bien claro que el opener no es más que otro zorro autoengañandose mientras mira las uvas que no puede comer.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El Pajeador aquí lo ha bordado y te escuece Putricia, y poquito de Hemoal y listo.



Pònte hemoal tu puto pederasta calvo derroido y tu amiga la puta de guarra guear jevitonta la pederasta boyera follamoros idem.. 



es cierto o no que es boyera y cuidaba niños... y tú eres segureta de tercera? @El tuerto Bowman

que nos los explique el forero.. @.Kaikus


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> La misma gracia que comer y cagar o nacer y morir.
> 
> Lo importante es lo que sucede en todo ese tiempo y proceso y lo que uno sea capaz de crear y aprender de él.
> 
> ...



La idea de que la vida está para aprender. La vida no está para aprender, está para... nada en concreto. La vida es una puta mierda, aceptémoslo. ¿Qué recompensas hay para tener que enfrentarse al sufrimiento que puede cansar una enfermedad muy seria, por ejemplo? La balanza está en desequilibrio.

¿Qué uvas no me puedo comer? ¿Me estás llamando asexual?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Acaba de ignorar a la proparia. Qué alivio.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Ni que tuviera mucho. No tengo lo mínimo que pediría a la vida.


----------



## corolaria (10 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La idea de que la vida está para aprender. La vida no está para aprender, está para... nada en concreto. La vida es una puta mierda, aceptémoslo. ¿Qué recompensas hay para tener que enfrentarse al sufrimiento que puede cansar una enfermedad muy seria, por ejemplo? La balanza está en desequilibrio.
> 
> ¿Qué uvas no me puedo comer? ¿Me estás llamando asexual?




No has pillado ni una.

Y sí, toda existencia tiene un proceso de aprendizaje y acción para no irte de ella igual que has venido.
Hasta cualquier bacteria aprende, evoluciona y transmite esa porción de experiencia a sus descendientes y semejantes.

Y las uvas son precisamente esas que ya no están a tu alcance.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Ni que tuviera mucho. No tengo lo mínimo que pediría a la vida.



yo te leo puto perdedor. jajajajaj


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> No has pillado ni una.
> 
> Y sí, toda existencia tiene un proceso de aprendizaje y acción para no irte de ella igual que has venido.
> Hasta cualquier bacteria aprende, evoluciona y transmite esa porción de experiencia a sus descendientes.
> ...



¿Me estás llamando viejo? Solo tengo cuarenta años.

Yo no quiero tener descendientes. La vida es un cáncer, tener hijos sería transmitirles la enfermedad. ¿No creerás en el alma y esas fantasmagorías, no?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Un poco de paz, de satisfacción.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

[IMG alt=".Kaikus"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/185/185360.jpg?1637497561[/IMG]
*.Kaikus
Madmaxista*
Desde18 Jul 2021Mensajes8.838Reputación15.674
23 May 2022

Añadir marcador
#48



> PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:
> DE HECHO TENGO LA CARA DE LA " NIÑERA" Y ERA UNA MARIMACHO FEMINAZI, LA LADY A ES UNA COMUNISTA ANCIANA, DE 25 NADA.. ÉSO ES LO QUE ME HAN CONFIRMADO MIS INVESTIGACIONES.. Y SABES QUE NO ME EQUIVOCO , ADVERTÍ SOBRE LAS MULTICUENTAS DE COMUNISTAS EN EL FORO Y OS LO HE DEMOSTRADO..



Quien tiene la razon ??? @Lady_A @_______







*
.Kaikus
Madmaxista*
Desde18 Jul 2021Mensajes8.838Reputación15.674
23 May 2022

Añadir marcador
#53



> PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:
> feminazi hasta el túetano.. sus post y odio al hombre y mujer blancos heteros más los rasgos masculinos le delatan.. cuando la ví por primera vez y sigo opinando lo mismo, creí que era un tio alemán.. @.Kaikus Ver archivo adjunto 1068315 mandíbula retraída facciones masculinas... un pelo mío tiene más feminidad que tooa ella completa..



Ahi pesaria 60 kilos, ahora pasa de los 80... @Lady_A @_______




con un arandel para tirar de elle la vaca burra proxeneta canguro y pederasta de día prostituta barata por las noches.. jevitonta lady_ asquerosa guarra guear.. jaja menudo csi te ha caído escoria! @____ @Jevitronka @Lady_A


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

dinos kaikus que otro nick utilizaba cómo puta barata folla moros, putabarata perra sucia myssmierda, cual era, que se cree una diva y es un truño defecado trany.. @.Kaikus leed leed no puede negar que son la misma mierda..

*@
.AzaleA.
Ocultista en prácticas*
Desde29 Sep 2020Mensajes4.464Reputación5.422LugarPrincipio y Fin
24 May 2022

#23



> ROMPEHIERROS dijo:
> @Observer IV @Steven Seagull @LADRIC citad a Guilty que no me acuerdo del nick y creo que le molaba meterse cuernos paganos.



¿No te atreves a llamarme tú o qué? Pretendes usar a otros para eso... Cobarde...

A la chica del vídeo ya la conocía. Es muy maja


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

por lo pronto voy a poner trozos de tus fotos: dedos ojo pelo teñido, de tu pinta de trany machorro y de tus multis jevitont@.. verás que riiiiiiiiiiiisasssssssssssssssssssssssss.. se acabó esconderte escoria tironucable viola niños.. voy a tirar de contactos y averiguar si cuando trabajabas de canguro hiciste tocamienos se te acaba la INMUNIDAD PUTA ETARRA COMUNISTA...


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

¿En qué va a mejorar mi vida si corto?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

¿Cuántas horas de estudiar libros de autoayuda de temas de pareja ha de tener alguien encima para usar "incombustible"?

No es follamiga, es pareja. ¿De dónde extraes que no me sacia?


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (10 Jun 2022)

Sí el sexo no te causa satisfacción, no folles rápido y para toda la familia


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

tic tac tic tac.. jajajajajaja jevitonta csiada.. 






te cuadra doc mierdas¿ esta es la puta que conociste con el miltinick de mora? @Dr.Preñacerdas las extensiones y tatoos coinciden..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

tirad de memoria y hemeroteca jevitonto defendía mucho a la mora, en el hilo que abrió @NCB odiando y envidiando a @Dr.Preñacerdas que se tiró a una forera prostituta, .... era su otra multi, doc smocking actual doctor preñacerdas, dijo haber contratado sus servicios en madrid, invitarla a " alita de mosca y cava más 250 euros por pasar toda al noche con él en una chabola" por tener tengo hasta el vídeo que subió el florero dándola por culo literal , lo recuerdas no ? la jevitonta guarra guear lady_almorranas azamierda reside en madrid pero es de " burgos" en unas conversaciones de antaño con otros foreros y conmigo, así lo reconoce en su cuenta de jevitonta dice ser de burgos.. @Zurraspilla


----------



## angellery (10 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún multi. La forera es una persona bien conocida por varias personas del foro. Por lo demás, yo tengo cosas más importantes que hacer que estar aquí todo el día. Cosas de tener que trabajar , algo que algunos no saben lo que es.
> 
> No es la loca de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , por si acaso.



Algo raro hay en ti, en cada post que entras siempre tienes que nombrar y citar a la misma persona, o como dicen pir aquí es multinick o tienes una obsesion importante y debes hacertelo mirar pero no nos aburras al resto citando a una persona que luego va a entrar y joder el hilo llamando a todos pederastas, y ocupando 5 páginas con sus chorradas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

que te pasa cerda fulana barata ,ya no te sienters tan intocable no? la morena era al " bigotes de gato no , y tú la mora, de ahí que te folles amoros y seas puta .. ajá-- jejeje ' por cierto tus fotos son PÚBLICAS YA QUE ESTAN EN PASION.COM PUTAS PUNKIS EN MADRID.. @Lady_A @.AzaleA. @Jevitronka


----------



## angellery (10 Jun 2022)

Ya los mismos subnormales de siempre se han cargado el hilo, no os cansais siempre con lo mismo? Iros a tomar por culo anda cansinos que aburrís al resto, id a vuestro post y seguid zurrandoos alli, panda de chalaos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

angellery dijo:


> Algo raro hay en ti, en cada post que entras siempre tienes que nombrar y citar a la misma persona, o como dicen pir aquí es multinick o tienes una obsesion importante y debes hacertelo mirar pero no nos aburras al resto citando a una persona que luego va a entrar y joder el hilo llamando a todos pederastas, y ocupando 5 páginas con sus chorradas.



ES LA PUTA DE JEVITONTA O EL PEDERASTA DE DOWNMAN .USAN LA CUENTA DE AZOG EL PAJEADOR , SUPLANTANDO AL TAL JORGE. SUELEN HACERLO MUCHO ROBAN FOTOS Y DATOS DE GENTE O EX FOREROS Y LOS SUPLANTAN... ES ESA PUTA QUE HE PUESTO ANTES LA ENCUENTRAS EN PASION.COM FULANA MORA BOYERA PEDERASTA Y COMUNISTA YIHADISTA, CUADRA TODOO.. SI BUSCAS EL HILO DE " LA MORA CON EL DOCTOR SMOCKING Y NBC" LO CAPTAS TODO, JEVITONTA ERA FIEL DEFENSORA DE LA MORA PORQUE ERA SU OTRA MULTI, CUADRA TODO EL ARO EL PIERCING LOS TATTOOS EL COLOR DE OJOS CEJAS RASTAS EXTENSIONES...


----------



## angellery (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES LA PUTA DE JEVITONTA O EL PEDERASTA DE DOWNMAN .USAN LA CUENTA DE AZOG EL PAJEADOR , SUPLANTANDO AL TAL JORGE. SUELEN HACERLO MUCHO ROBAN FOTOS Y DATOS DE GENTE O EX FOREROS Y LOS SUPLANTAN... ES ESA PUTA QUE HE PUESTO ANTES LA ENCUENTRAS EN PASION.COM FULANA MORA BOYERA PEDERASTA Y COMUNISTA YIHADISTA, CUADRA TODOO.. SI BUSCAS EL HILO DE " LA MORA CON EL DOCTOR SMOCKING Y NBC" LO CAPTAS TODO, JEVITONTA ERA FIEL DEFENSORA DE LA MORA PORQUE ERA SU OTRA MULTI, CUADRA TODO EL ARO EL PIERCING LOS TATTOOS EL COLOR DE OJOS CEJAS RASTAS EXTENSIONES...



Me da igual, este hilo no tiene nada que ver con vosotros y lo saturais con chorradas que a nadie nos importa vuestras historias, iros a tpc anda, todooooooos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

angellery dijo:


> Me da igual, este hilo no tiene nada que ver con vosotros y lo saturais con chorradas que a nadie nos importa vuestras historias, iros a tpc anda, todooooooos



Y TANTO QUE IMPORTA A TODAS LAS VICTIMAS DEL FORO DE ESE GRUPO DE PEDERASTAS PUTA Y PROXENETAS.. DEL PESTOE POTEMOS... TIENEN MIL NICKS PARA JODER A FOREROS Y DISIDENCIA.. TU TAMBIÉN TE PUEDES IR A TOMAR POR CULO CON ELLOS Y HACÉIS EL TRENECITO..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

DE AQUI VIENE.. Deconstruyendo a OtraEmpecinada / Nour
PITERKKAS ES DOWNMAN SEGURETA DE TERCERA, EN AMBAS CUENTAS HA RECONIDO SER SEGURETA , IBA DETRÁS DE LA MORA- JEVITONTA - AZAMIERDA LADYASQUEROSA GUARRA GUEAR, INTENTANDO IMITAR A DOC SMOCKING.. ENVIDIANDO A ÉSTE POR HABERSE FOLLADO A LA PUTA EN CUESTIÓN Y ÉL NO, SEGÚN MIS SOSPECHAS YA HA UTILIZADO SUS SERVICIOS SE HA DESPLAZADO A MADRID A QUE LA GUARRA LE COMA EL RABO INERTE... NCB ERA EL TERCERO EN DISCORDIA OTRO PUTO DERROIDO QUE INTENTÓ FOLLARSE A LA PUTA BARATA.. VIENE DE LARGO EL TEMA..







Hilo de Paz Verga con 2K respuestas


Ya lo dije yo en este hilo: Enhorabuena Calopez. Buen olfato para los negocios Y lo abrí cuando ya estaba harto de pasar vergüenza ajena, es decir, que todo esto viene de hace mucho, no es nuevo.




www.burbuja.info






*
NCB
Siempre igual, Siempre distinto*
Desde25 Feb 2010Mensajes17.239Reputación27.163
3 Dic 2019

#39



> PiterWas dijo:
> Ni pvta idea tienes, como se rien de ti LOL



Ah ok, entonces tu historia es:

OtraEmpecinada es una prostituta mora que te has follado gratis porque le ponía cachonda tu cabeza hidrocefálica, y luego Doc le pagó 200 napos por follársela igualmente.

Prostituta con dos amigas menores de edad que la acompañan a todas partes, claro.

Que tires a tomar por culo.


[IMG alt="PiterWas"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/102/102767.jpg?1619984080[/IMG]
*PiterWas
Atruñalador*
Desde6 Jul 2016Mensajes22.659Reputación28.685
3 Dic 2019

#40
​


> NCB dijo:
> Ah ok, entonces tu historia es:
> 
> OtraEmpecinada es una prostituta mora que te has follado gratis porque le ponía cachonda tu cabeza hidrocefálica, y luego Doc le pagó 200 napos por follársela igualmente.
> ...





PiterWas dijo:


> Pues no, esa fue la historia que me invente para que te pudrieras de celos y me soltaras toda tu historia con ella , lo mismo que le hice al abogado , vaya dos
> 
> Todos han visto mi cabeza menos tu, no querras que te truñe en el nucleo?





El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 195488


----------



## masia (10 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se ve muy cutre. ¿No te enseñé yo a ti a hacer chats falsos?. No has aprendido nada y mira que estuvimos una tarde haciendo gifs y mierdas varias. Prueba con esta aplicación.
> 
> Fake Chat Maker - WhatsMock Prank chat - Apps en Google Play



Si no sabe ni escribir, que coño va a saber de esas cosas, esa aleta de orca como le llamas,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

La forera OtraEmpecinada, DERROÍDA tras hacerse público que se ha acostado con un forero GUARRA GUEAR JEVITONTA AZAGUARREA LADY_ASQUEROSA OTRA EMPEPINADA.. CUADRA TODOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

LA PUTA EN CUESTIÓN AYUDÁNDOSE ASI MISMA.. JOJO QUE HAY PUTA GUARRA? TUS ANUNCIOS SON BIEN PÚBLICOS EN PASION.COM @Jevitronka @Azog el Profanador TE RIES AHORA HIJA DE PUTA ?  VAIS A CAER TODOS Y CADA UNO DEL GRUPO ETARRA COMUNISTA YIHADISTA..

*La forera OtraEmpecinada, DERROÍDA tras hacerse público que se ha acostado con un forero*

Autor del temaActor Secundario Bob
Fecha de inicio6 Oct 2019
Prev

1
…
11
12
13
14
15
…
85
Siguiente
[IMG alt="Jevitronka"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/159/159737.jpg?1633041112[/IMG]
*Jevitronka
Monja Freelance*
Desde29 Jul 2019Mensajes45.776Reputación44.161
6 Oct 2019

#181
​
Si esto es verdad, se está yendo de las manos y no me mola un pelo





Reacciones:Ibis, Mr. Sandman, V. Crawley y 1 otra person


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

JJJOJOOOOJOJOJOJOJJJOJOOJJOJOJOJOOJOJ JEVITONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA VEN ESCORIA VEEEENNNN
*TATUADA* GOTICA ZONA CENTRO 22 AÑOS
Hola cielo soy *laura* una sexy española gotica suicide girl de 22años *con ojos verdes muy tatuada con piercings *deseando conocerte, te encantara mi francés, jugar con mis enormes tetas *tatuada*s, tenerme a cuatro y agarrar mis trenzas mientras grito de placer. Hago fiesta Blanca y duplex con mi amiga. NO HAGO GRIEGO Recibo en delicias por el centro con total discreción y también hago desplazamientos. Soy particular. Solo WhatsApp 603494665. Edad 22 años
[/QUOTE] AHORA SUPLANTA A TU PUTA MADRE ESCORIA! @121 @Zurraspilla @César92 LA PUTA DEL FOOOOROO AL DESCUBIERTO .. 
jevitonta csiada..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Follar.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

juzga por ti mismo las fotos de machorro tiran para atrás es un trans prosti.. las fotos que me envió por privado de su ojo y pelo rubio teñido,junto a las que subieron otros foreros cómo kaikus con las trenzas rastas postizas, donde se le vé el tatuaje de letras moras en el brazo, en su multi de guilty guear el nick está hecho con letras moras.. y que cuadra con las de puta en las fotos de contactos públicas, el doc se la folló por 200 lereles alita de mosca y cava, ese hilo se subió en agosto del 2019 era la famosa empecinada, que downman masia, le acosaba cómo a mí, después de follársel@ se han hecho amigos, sólo has de mirar los post donde se zankean y se piropean Y MIRA LO QUE DICE EL DOWNMAN...


----------



## Wotan2021 (10 Jun 2022)

Joder, qué limpio se queda el hilo después de ignorar a Proari@ justa y legal, qué coñazo de subser.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

aunque se dice que ahora está así y que también es ésta.. y otro forero le puso este cartelito.. era la famosa "viernes " NSFW - Oslafo a la gorda del foro alaska ?


----------



## masia (10 Jun 2022)

Pero tú no eres el discapacitado mental de "untontitopajuga" como dices???
Pudes ir del brazo con el esquizofrénico gordo a quien babeas.
Si es que.................................................................


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> tirad de memoria y hemeroteca jevitonto defendía mucho a la mora, en el hilo que abrió @NCB odiando y envidiando a @Dr.Preñacerdas que se tiró a una forera prostituta, .... era su otra multi, doc smocking actual doctor preñacerdas, dijo haber contratado sus servicios en madrid, invitarla a " alita de mosca y cava más 250 euros por pasar toda al noche con él en una chabola" por tener tengo hasta el vídeo que subió el florero dándola por culo literal , lo recuerdas no ? la jevitonta guarra guear lady_almorranas azamierda reside en madrid pero es de " burgos" en unas conversaciones de antaño con otros foreros y conmigo, así lo reconoce en su cuenta de jevitonta dice ser de burgos.. @Zurraspilla





El muñeco Michelin con bolso destapado y con el ass on fire, como se sospechaba es un gordo disfrazado de mujer.
Gracias @Azog el Profanador por ponernos esta joya de foto.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Pero tú no eres el discapacitado mental de "untontitopajuga" como dices???
> Pudes ir del brazo con el esquizofrénico gordo a quien babeas.
> Si es que.................................................................



Este es el que le come las zurraspillas del culo al gordo de Bot.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> La forera OtraEmpecinada, DERROÍDA tras hacerse público que se ha acostado con un forero GUARRA GUEAR JEVITONTA AZAGUARREA LADY_ASQUEROSA OTRA EMPEPINADA.. CUADRA TODOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Aquí lo único que cuadra es lo que confirma @Azog el Profanador , que eres un orco bipolar y estás como una puta cabra.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Aquí lo único que cuadra es lo que confirma @Azog el Profanador , que eres un orco bipolar y estás como una puta cabra.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085710



cuanto te costó el servicio del trans de jevitonto alias "empecinada la mora" a doc 200 napos y a tí? te metiste muchas rayas para que te funcionase la mierda que te cuelga pederasta folla travelos? os joden los csis no? es lo que hay etarra comunista. porqué cuadran los ojos y los tatuajes ojos rastas piercings de lady_ a jevitont@ azalea guilty guear amberitita missputa con los de la prosti trans de laura?


----------



## masia (10 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Este es el que le come las zurraspillas del culo al gordo de Bot.



Es que entre ese y el de la leche kaiku, y añádele el kokocito, y topacito y atasquete y menuda tropa de "fans", no cabe un cretino más, 
Es que.............................................................


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> cuanto te costó el servicio del trans de jevitonto alias "empecinada la mora" a doc 200 napos y a tí? te metiste muchas rayas para que te funcionase la mierda que te cuelga pederasta folla travelos? os joden los csis no? es lo que hay etarra comunista. porqué cuadran los ojos y los tatuajes ojos rastas piercings de lady_ a jevitont@ azalea guilty guear amberitita missputa con los de la prosti trans de laura?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085727
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085728



Que CSI ni qué niño muerto payaso, no das ni una.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Es que entre ese y el de la leche kaiku, y añádele el kokocito, y topacito y atasquete y menuda tropa de "fans", no cabe un cretino más,
> Es que.............................................................



Al de la leche kaiku lo metí en la nevera por retrasado.


----------



## masia (10 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que CSI ni qué niño muerto payaso, no das ni una.



Desde que su "novio" lo mandó a la mierda, y no cambiar de camello, sufre unos brotes, que hace que saque muertos de la tumba, de los que yo ni me acuerdo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Desde que su "novio" lo mandó a la mierda, y no cambiar de camello, sufre unos brotes, que hace que saque muertos de la tumba, de los que yo ni me acuerdo.



Está con el culo en llamas y ha aumentado la longitud de sus corta y pega sin sentido, de creerá que alguien se lee esas mierdas.


----------



## masia (10 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Está con el culo en llamas y ha aumentado la longitud de sus corta y pega sin sentido, de creerá que alguien se lee esas mierdas.



Incluso a "nicks" que cita, le hacen puto caso, ni para bien, ni para mal, salvo algún tarado conocido.
Hasta el preñacerdas (otro que tal), pasa de eso.
Bueno multi, me voy del hilo y fins la propera.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> La ninfómana es paz verga viernes esthercolero, e ibis para el que lo quiera saber. Dos fulanas. Yo en cambio soy muy selectiva, tengo varios foreros y tios de calle y conocidos.. Ahí siguen esperando y lo que les queda. El Chichi sólo para el elegido no para todos...





PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> tic tac tic tac.. jajajajajaja jevitonta csiada..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085561
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085576
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085567
> ...




Y no es tambien ratona 01? y que tambien eran la vieja , digamos la mujer de tu edad, de Lady Bell?


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JJJOJOOOOJOJOJOJOJJJOJOOJJOJOJOJOOJOJ JEVITONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA VEN ESCORIA VEEEENNNN
> *TATUADA* GOTICA ZONA CENTRO 22 AÑOS
> Hola cielo soy *laura* una sexy española gotica suicide girl de 22años *con ojos verdes muy tatuada con piercings *deseando conocerte, te encantara mi francés, jugar con mis enormes tetas *tatuada*s, tenerme a cuatro y agarrar mis trenzas mientras grito de placer. Hago fiesta Blanca y duplex con mi amiga. NO HAGO GRIEGO Recibo en delicias por el centro con total discreción y también hago desplazamientos. Soy particular. Solo WhatsApp 603494665. Edad 22 años



AHORA SUPLANTA A TU PUTA MADRE ESCORIA! @121 @Zurraspilla @César92 LA PUTA DEL FOOOOROO AL DESCUBIERTO ..
jevitonta csiada.. 






























[/QUOTE]


Y eso que has escrito, que prueba? En la única foto que se ven brazos, no se ven tatuajes. Deja de mentir, vieja loca!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y te lo llevamos advirtiendo todos mucho tiempo, pero tú oídos sordos y dando cancha



Mucho tiempo , bueno , que yo a esta señora la he conocido hace un año y pico , y como he dicho ella fue la que me abrió un privado en Telegram cuando estaba jodido por un tema que no viene al caso , y lo hizo al menos con buenas intenciones. Yo no iba a ignorar y menos dar un desaire a alguien que me habló así:



Que menos que por cortesía escuchar a esa persona , ser agradecido y ofrecerle la amistad. Las cosas se torcieron por exceso de confianza y por la citada bipolaridad de esa mujer. Un día te envía un audio siendo super agradable y hablando de cosas cotidianas , y al siguiente está con sus paranoias con Bowman o con fotos de su cuerpo y conversaciones sugerentes.


----------



## Nebulosas (10 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mucho tiempo , bueno , que yo a esta señora la he conocido hace un año y pico , y como he dicho ella fue la que me abrió un privado en Telegram cuando estaba jodido por un tema que no viene al caso , y lo hizo al menos con buenas intenciones. Yo no iba a ignorar y menos dar un desaire a alguien que me habló así:
> 
> 
> 
> Que menos que por cortesía escuchar a esa persona , ser agradecido y ofrecerle la amistad. Las cosas se torcieron por exceso de confianza y por la citada bipolaridad de esa mujer. Un día te envía un audio siendo super agradable y hablando de cosas cotidianas , y al siguiente está con sus paranoias con Bowman o con fotos de su cuerpo y conversaciones sugerentes.




Tiene voz de hombre viejo y borracho. Lo siento.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y no es tambien ratona 01? y que tambien eran la vieja , digamos la mujer de tu edad, de Lady Bell?



no ratona no es jevitonta, por lo menos la foto que me compartió de ratona jevitonta, en la cuenta fake de azog el pajeador jorge en telegram. Es cuestión de citarla ... @Ratona001


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Tiene voz de hombre viejo y borracho. Lo siento.



jojo cómo tú no? te crees que todos son yonkis y pederastas cómo tú downman ? 3 años oliendome el culo con multicuentas... Jjooooojjjjjo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Tiene voz de hombre viejo y borracho. Lo siento.



jojo cómo tú no? te crees que todos son yonkis y pederastas cómo tú downman ?


Nebulosas dijo:


> AHORA SUPLANTA A TU PUTA MADRE ESCORIA! @121 @Zurraspilla @César92 LA PUTA DEL FOOOOROO AL DESCUBIERTO ..
> jevitonta csiada..




Y eso que has escrito, que prueba? En la única foto que se ven brazos, no se ven tatuajes. Deja de mentir, vieja loca!
[/QUOTE]
que no se ven letras dices hijo de puta pederasta'? ENCIMA DE MENTIROSO CEGATO... SERÁ DE LOS POLLAZOS QUE TE LLEVAS DE LEFA MORA EN LOS OJOS.. Se ve el tramo del comienzo del tatto que coinciden con las fotos que estában subidas en pasion.com y que yo tengo descargadas , *ñeeeccc a joderse HIJOS DE PUTAAAA , PONEOS HEMOAL QUE OS VA A HACER FALTA VIENEN MÁS SORPRESAS.. *


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jojo cómo tú no? te crees que todos son yonkis y pederastas cómo tú downman ?
> 
> 
> 
> Y eso que has escrito, que prueba? En la única foto que se ven brazos, no se ven tatuajes. Deja de mentir, vieja loca!



que no se ven letras dices hijo de puta pederasta'? ENCIMA DE MENTIROSO CEGATO... SERÁ DE LOS POLLAZOS QUE TE LLEVAS DE LEFA MORA EN LOS OJOS.. Se ve el tramo del comienzo del tatto que coinciden con las fotos que estában subidas en pasion.com y que yo tengo descargadas , *ñeeeccc a joderse HIJOS DE PUTAAAA , PONEOS HEMOAL QUE OS VA A HACER FALTA VIENEN MÁS SORPRESAS.. *
[/QUOTE]
Jajajajaja puto gordaco ridículo, 3 años con las mismas mierdas y las sorpresas no llegan, ni llegarán.


----------



## Gothaus (10 Jun 2022)

Follar es muy placentero, y con cuantas más, mejor. Pero es un puto coñazo, y nunca mejor dicho: requiere muchísimo trabajo para cinco putos segundos de gloria. Y llegas a una edad en la que no merece la pena y es mejor cascársela o irse de putas que tratar de convencer a una insoportable de que te deje meterla en su chocho maloliente, porque igual no te lo cobra en metálico, pero te lo cobrará con putos dolores de cabeza.

Y no merece la pena.

Como dicen los anglocabrones, the juice is not worth the squeeze.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jojo cómo tú no? te crees que todos son yonkis y pederastas cómo tú downman ? 3 años oliendome el culo con multicuentas... Jjooooojjjjjo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mucho tiempo , bueno , que yo a esta señora la he conocido hace un año y pico , y como he dicho ella fue la que me abrió un privado en Telegram cuando estaba jodido por un tema que no viene al caso , y lo hizo al menos con buenas intenciones. Yo no iba a ignorar y menos dar un desaire a alguien que me habló así:
> 
> 
> 
> Que menos que por cortesía escuchar a esa persona , ser agradecido y ofrecerle la amistad. Las cosas se torcieron por exceso de confianza y por la citada bipolaridad de esa mujer. Un día te envía un audio siendo super agradable y hablando de cosas cotidianas , y al siguiente está con sus paranoias con Bowman o con fotos de su cuerpo y conversaciones sugerentes.




 TRAVOLOOOOOOOOOO OPERADO NUNCA SERÁS MUJER PEDAZO DE SIDOSO PEDERASTA ! JOOO DEEE TEEEEEE "LAURO"


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


>



ES QUE NEBULOSAS ERES TÚ PUTO PEDERASTA FOLLA TRAVOLOS, QUE LO RECONOCES, Y TU HIJO EL "ADICTO A LA HARINA" SE TE HA MUERTO YA? JOOJOJ YO SI QUE ME RIO DE TI Y TU PANDILLA DE COMUNISTAS PEDERASTAS, PUTO CALVO DE MIERDA CAGALAN6O MASIO CULO ESCOCIO.. * ERES MÁS FEO QUE UN TIRO DE MIERDA Y LO SABES ESCORIA !

*


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ES QUE NEBULOSAS ERES TÚ PUTO PEDERASTA FOLLA TRAVOLOS, QUE LO RECONOCES, Y TU HIJO EL "ADICTO A LA HARINA" SE TE HA MUERTO YA? JOOJOJ YO SI QUE ME RIO DE TI Y TU PANDILLA DE COMUNISTAS PEDERASTAS, PUTO CALVO DE MIERDA CAGALAN6O MASIO CULO ESCOCIO.. * ERES MÁS FEO QUE UN TIRO DE MIERDA Y LO SABES ESCORIA !
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085880
> *



Que si gordaco, yo soy quien tú digas, ahora soy también @Azog el Profanador porque te ha dejado con el culo al aire poniendo esa foto dónde estás como un tonel y tratandote de bipolar e inestable mental.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

@El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

[/MEDIA] @osona @masia @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que si gordaco, yo soy quien tú digas, ahora soy también @Azog el Profanador porque te ha dejado con el culo al aire poniendo esa foto dónde estás como un tonel y tratandote de bipolar e inestable mental.



ERES EL NICK DE AZOG EL PAJEADOR SUPLANTANDO A JORGE FERNANZDEZ YA ESTÁ EN MANOS DE QUIEN DEBE ESTAR .VERÁS QUE RISAS SE HA ENTERADO TODO SU CÍRCULO.. YA DEMOSTRÉ QUE ERES OSONA LO SABEN EN TODO EL FORO Y EN TELEGRAM


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ERES EL NICK DE AZOG EL PAJEADOR SUPLANTANDO A JORGE FERNANZDEZ YA ESTÁ EN MANOS DE QUIEN DEBE ESTAR .VERÁS QUE RISAS SE HA ENTERADO TODO SU CÍRCULO.. YA DEMOSTRÉ QUE ERES OSONA LO SABEN EN TODO EL FORO Y EN TELEGRAM



Jajajajaja soy Jorge F.S el Pajeador, masia, Harley, jevitronka, Daenerys, Piterwas, y hasta @calopez.
Es que hay que reírse por cojones del gordo de las setas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

[IMG alt="Jevitronka"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/159/159737.jpg?1633041112[/IMG]
*Jevitronka
Monja Freelance*
Desde 29 Jul 2019 Mensajes 45.778 Reputación 44.164

 24 Abr 2021



#18
Yo tengo tres tonos de color en los ojos: marrón, verde y gris





Reacciones: 《Judas》


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> [IMG alt="Jevitronka"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/159/159737.jpg?1633041112[/IMG]
> *Jevitronka
> Monja Freelance*
> Desde 29 Jul 2019 Mensajes 45.778 Reputación 44.164
> ...



Hostia @Jevitronka que te han pillado, un ojo marrón, verde y gris.
Y parecía tonto el gordo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hostia @Jevitronka que te han pillado, un ojo marrón, verde y gris.
> Y parecía tonto el gordo.



Y MÁS PRUEBAS... JJOJOJO 

Dependerá de tus antecedentes familiares. Mi padre es de _pelo_ moreno y mi madre rubia. Yo he salido rubia - castaño y mi hermano castaño oscuro. Ambos de tez clara. En cuanto a rasgos mi hermano es clavado a mi madre y yo soy un poco mezcla de ambos. En la familia de mi madre es predominante el...


Jevitronka
Mensaje #66
19 Dic 2021
Foro: Guardería


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y MÁS PRUEBAS... JJOJOJO
> 
> Dependerá de tus antecedentes familiares. Mi padre es de _pelo_ moreno y mi madre rubia. Yo he salido rubia - castaño y mi hermano castaño oscuro. Ambos de tez clara. En cuanto a rasgos mi hermano es clavado a mi madre y yo soy un poco mezcla de ambos. En la familia de mi madre es predominante el...
> 
> ...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 Jun 2022)

Lo importante no es follar. Lo importante es con quien.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


>



SNIFANDO COCA..... NO SI YA SABEMOS QUE ERES YONKI.. AJAJAAJ


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

YES.. SUBE POR LA COLUMNA Y ESTALLA EN EL CEREBRO, YO NOTO CÓMO SE ME FRUNCE EL CEÑO Y EL C------- JJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SNIFANDO COCA..... NO SI YA SABEMOS QUE ERES YONKI.. AJAJAAJ
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085890


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

HE DISFRUTADO DE TANTRAS Y SINTONÍAS. SE PUEDE EXPERIMENTAR SENSACIONES CUERPO MENTE EN IVERTIDO Y SE CONTROLA A TRAVÉS DE LA MUSCULATURA CEREBRO Y VICEVERSA. IGUALMENTE MAJO UN ABRAZO !


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


>



SÁCATE LOS MOCOS ANTES DE METERTE UNA RAYA ANDA VIEJO CALVO DERROÍDO. ENCIMA CERDO QUE NI SE LIMPIA LAS FOSAS NASALES Y YA NO HABLEMOS DE LAS ANALES..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SÁCATE LOS MOCOS ANTES DE METERTE UNA RAYA ANDA VIEJO CALVO DERROÍDO. ENCIMA CERDO QUE NI SE LIMPIA LAS FOSAS NASALES Y YA NO HABLEMOS DE LAS ANALES..



Habría que ver tus lorzas lo limpias que las llevas gordo, a quien le robas esa ropa cutre para disfrazarte de mujer?.
Madre mía y del bolso ni hablamos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

@El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Habría que ver tus lorzas lo limpias que las llevas gordo, a quien le robas esa ropa cutre para disfrazarte de mujer?.
> Madre mía y del bolso ni hablamos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085934



1 DEMUESTRA QUE SOY YO 2 ESTÁ CLARO QUE SE NOTA QUE ES UN DISFRAZ NO UN VESTUARIO NORMAL. 3 ESA FOTO ESTA CHOPEADA 4 MI CUERPPAZO ES ESTE...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

DONDE ESTÁN LAS LORZAS? EN UNA ROPA BLANCA QUE LO " CANTA TODO " ?  JODETE MARICONA CALVA ANORÉXICA.. @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

NI BLANCO NI NEGRO NI AZUL NI AMARILLO ... DEMUESTRA QUE ESTOY EXAGERADAMENTE GORDA . ESTOY JAMONA LO DIGO Y ME SIENTO ORGULLOSA DE TENER CURVAZAS... NO CÓMO TÚ ENCLENQUE CALVO DE CABEZA Y NO DE CULO.. @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

*HOLA AMIGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CÓMO ANDAS DE LO TUYO? *


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

JODERRR YA LO ACABAS DE JODER......... ME TENÉIS MUY HARTA TODOS LOS AMIGOS LIGUES. HE BLOQUEADO A 2 FLOREROS POR INSISTENCIAS.. QUE NO QUIERO SEXO HOSTIAS YA CÓMO OS LO DIGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hostia @Jevitronka que te han pillado, un ojo marrón, verde y gris.
> Y parecía tonto el gordo.



Cuál?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuál?



El gordo ha puesto más atrás una retahíla de fotos de mujer diciendo que eres tú.
Pero es que también dice que eres multi mío y yo llevo bigote y perilla, no se aclara el pobre, está fatal desde que Jorge le dió la patada.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El gordo ha puesto más atrás una retahíla de fotos de mujer diciendo que eres tú.
> Pero es que también dice que eres multi mío y yo llevo bigote y perilla, no se aclara el pobre, está fatal desde que Jorge le dió la patada.



Ya está poniendo tonterias otra vez?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya está poniendo tonterias otra vez?



¿Otra vez?, ¿pero ha parado de hacerlo en cualquier momento?


----------



## atasco (11 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).
> 
> Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.
> 
> En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.



llevo sin follar 10 años, y pajas una al mes o 2,


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Otra vez?, ¿pero ha parado de hacerlo en cualquier momento?



Si es que nunca acierta, que más da


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> llevo sin follar 10 años, y pajas una al mes o 2,



¿Te baja la libido la medicación?


----------



## atasco (12 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Te baja la libido la medicación?



no a medias opero imaginate esto


----------



## atasco (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es que nunca acierta, que más da



 tenia futuro o no?


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> tenia futuro o no?



Quién eres, el de la visera o el otro?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NI BLANCO NI NEGRO NI AZUL NI AMARILLO ... DEMUESTRA QUE ESTOY EXAGERADAMENTE GORDA . ESTOY JAMONA LO DIGO Y ME SIENTO ORGULLOSA DE TENER CURVAZAS... NO CÓMO TÚ ENCLENQUE CALVO DE CABEZA Y NO DE CULO.. @El tuerto Bowman
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085949



Jamona estaba @Ibis , lo tuyo es digno de estudio. A ver como te lo digo , los hombres no se acercan a ti , quedan atrapados en tu campo gravitatorio.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya está poniendo tonterias otra vez?



Pensé que podría desengancharme de las mujeres , pero resulta muy duro , estoy con el mono. Tener la atención de una mujer es peor que la heroína, cuándo te dicen una cosa bonita , te sonríen , te prestan atención , te da un subidón que no existe droga conocida que lo supere.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (12 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Jamona estaba @Ibis , lo tuyo es digno de estudio. A ver como te lo digo , los hombres no se acercan a ti , quedan atrapados en tu campo gravitatorio.



CLARO QUE SI PUTA CLARO QUE SI TU ERES ÉSTA Y NO LO PUEDES NEGAR. ANTE LA PILLADA CSI QUE TE HE HECHO. JEVITONTA GUARRA GUEAR AZALEO,LADY-ANAL





PROSTITUTA EN VIDA REAL COMUNISTA Y ACOSADORA EN REDES.. COMO TE DIGO QUE DAS MUCHO ASCO TRAVOLO?


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pensé que podría desengancharme de las mujeres , pero resulta muy duro , estoy con el mono. Tener la atención de una mujer es peor que la heroína, cuándo te dicen una cosa bonita , te sonríen , te prestan atención , te da un subidón que no existe droga conocida que lo supere.



Blando


----------



## atasco (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quién eres, el de la visera o el otro?



sí soy el otro


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> sí soy el otro



Lo haces bien. Yo ya me hubiera partido una pierna


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Blando



Yo más bien diría con una sexualidad muy fuerte y no lo digo específicamente por el deseo de follar , si fuera eso , aún bueno. Lo digo por el deseo irrefrenable de estar con mujeres. Las mujeres no comprendéis la tiranía sexual a la que estamos sometidos los hombres porque no podéis experimentar ese impulso.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo más bien diría con una sexualidad muy fuerte y no lo digo específicamente por el deseo de follar , si fuera eso , aún bueno. Lo digo por el deseo irrefrenable de estar con mujeres. Las mujeres no comprendéis la tiranía sexual a la que estamos sometidos los hombres , porque no podéis experimentar ese impulso.



Pues para eso tienes las putas, amigo mio


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo más bien diría con una sexualidad muy fuerte y no lo digo específicamente por el deseo de follar , si fuera eso , aún bueno. Lo digo por el deseo irrefrenable de estar con mujeres. Las mujeres no comprendéis la tiranía sexual a la que estamos sometidos los hombres , porque no podéis experimentar ese impulso.



Venga, túmbate en el diván y háblanos de tu madre.

¿Huérfano? ¿Eres el pequeño? ¿El mayor quizás pero tu madre se volvió a quedar preñada pronto?

¿Te gustan las tetas gigantes?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues para eso tienes las putas, amigo mio



Como acabo de escribir , yo no me refiero al deseo específico de follar , si fuera eso , tendría una solución como dices. Lo mío va mucho más allá, con una prostituta no puedo experimentar las sensaciones placenteras que experimento cuando salgo a pasear y una mujer me sonríe , o cuando estoy riéndome y pasándomelo bien con compañeras de trabajo. Lo bien que me hace sentir escuchar a una mujer interesándose por mi y diciéndome cosas bonitas , como han hecho algunas foreras. ¿Sabes porque me siento bien? , porque todo eso es generados por sentimientos sinceros. Una sonrisa sincera de una mujer guapa al azar , las risas sinceras de mis compañeras , y las cosas bonitas dichas con sinceridad.

Con una puta sabes que todo es teatro , para ella eres una transacción más al día , le importas entre poco y nada. Eso es inhumano y a mi en concreto no me genera nada positivo.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Como acabo de escribir , yo no me refiero al deseo específico de follar , si fuera eso , tendría una solución como dices. Lo mío va mucho más allá, con una prostituta no puedo experimentar las sensaciones placenteras que experimento cuando salgo a pasear y una mujer me sonríe , o cuando estoy riéndome y pasándomelo bien con compañeras de trabajo. Lo bien que me hace sentir escuchar a una mujer interesándose por mi y diciéndome cosas bonitas , como han hecho algunas foreras. ¿Sabes porque me siento bien? , porque todo eso es generados por sentimientos sinceros. Una sonrisa sincera de una mujer guapa al azar , las risas sinceras de mis compañeras , y las cosas bonitas dichas con sinceridad.
> 
> Con una puta sabes que todo es teatro , para ella eres una transacción más al día , le importas entre poco y nada. Eso es inhumano y a mi en concreto no me genera nada positivo.



Lee mas el ático, joder. Convéncete de que las mujeres somos unas sinvergüenzas y se feliz para siempre.

Mucho más no puedo hacer por ti


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lee mas el ático, joder. Convéncete de que las mujeres somos unas sinvergüenzas y se feliz para siempre.
> 
> Mucho más no puedo hacer por ti



Sin salir del foro , algunas foreras me han demostrado que aquí hay mujeres que merecen la pena.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Sin salir del foro , algunas foreras me han demostrado que aquí hay mujeres que merecen la pena.



Te están engañando, son feminancis que te odian por tener nepe


----------



## alguiencualquiera (12 Jun 2022)

Siempre cuestionando nuestro instinto. Si quieres dejar de ser humano, hazte transespecie y ponte dos orejas o lo que sea que se puso el loco ese.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lee mas el ático, joder. Convéncete de que las mujeres somos unas sinvergüenzas y se feliz para siempre.
> 
> Mucho más no puedo hacer por ti



Esta cancion de John Denver estaba dedicada a su mujer. En alguna parte lei que la inspiracion le llego un dia en que habia salido de pesca, y al regresar a casa junto a ella se puso a componerla.

Yo solo se que me gustaria sentirme tambien asi por una mujer:


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esta cancion de John Denver estaba dedicada a su mujer. En alguna parte lei que la inspiracion le llego un dia en que habia salido de pesca, y al regresar a casa junto a ella se puso a componerla.
> 
> Yo solo se que me gustaria sentirme tambien asi por una mujer:



Eres más blando que la mantequilla


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eres más blando que la mantequilla



Me acaba usted de recordar la escena aquella de "El ultimo tango en Paris".


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Me acaba usted de recordar la escena aquella de "El ultimo tango en Paris".



No la he visto


----------



## Zoeric (12 Jun 2022)

Pelársela de vez en cuando está bien pero follando conoces gente.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> te cuadra doc mierdas¿ esta es la puta que conociste con el miltinick de mora? @Dr.Preñacerdas las extensiones y tatoos coinciden..



Esas fvlanas practican la brujeria ???. @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esas fvlanas practican la brujeria ???. @Billy Fockabocas



*Es la mora empepinada: jevitonta, lady asco, guiltyguarrrear , azaleo, el travelo rubio y bigotes de gato la amig@ morena otro travolo operado, el csi ha sido total, tenía recopilado desde el dia uno FOTOS, que se me acercó la boyera trans de jevitonta y empepinada, en esta ultima la envidia hacia mi eras muy evidente y descarada, dió de baja la de guilty guarrear CON LA QUE SE DESTAPÓ QUE ESTABA CELOS@ DE MÍ, PORQUE DOWMAN MASIA PEPEELSAPO Y CIA SE ESTABAN EMPEZANDO A COLGAR POR MI Y ME TIRABAN LA CAÑA, Y CLARO ELLE CÓMO BUEN TRAVOLO MARICÓN QUE ÉS, ESTABA CELOSO POR NO PODER COMPETIR CON UNA MUJER GUAPA, CON CUERPAZO, PERSONALIDAD DE VERDAD, BIOLÓGICA, QUE LE ESTABA QUITANDO A SUS POTENCIALES CLIENTES Y ESO ES PASTA Y PRESTIGIO EN EL FORO QUE ESTABA PERDIENDO, EN SU MERMADA Y PSICÓTICA ESQUIZO CABEZA.. para ser más activa con jevitonta empepinada, y posteriormente abrió las de lady asco azaleo sick vómito.. *
_*En ninguna de todas las cuentas ha sido femenina, se expresa cómo un tio trans, no entiende de biología femenina, no tiene menstruacción , su morfologia cuerpo y mandíbula- frente son muy masculinas, demasiado, es una folla moros ( es mora ) es proinvasión y en todas sus cuentas es fiel al islamismo y comunismo, demasiadas casualidades, el ojo que me envió por privado y el pelo con la cuenta de jevitonta, coinciden con las de lady asco guiltyguarrear, que a su vez coincide con la foto de su profesión de puta barata - extensiones de rastas de trenzas, cómo decían en el foro y yo investigué es puta particular.. aqui el anuncio: laura 23 años las rozas madrid, gótica muy tatuada y muy viciosa, se ofrece para darte placer, soy particular, te daré lo que gustes junto a mis amigas que siempre van conmigo ( mismas frases que decia en el foro con el nick de empepinada y sus amigas el otro troll y bigotes de gato, DONDE SUBIÓ HASTA FOTOS DE CÓMO SE MORREABAN Y LIABAN ) el anuncio lo tuvo que dar de baja al verse expuesta por mí, ES en EL HILO DE la deconstrucción de empepinada nour, el NCB la estaba buscando para darle un escarmiento y piterkks downman masio atacaban a éste último, ya lo sabes @NCB david que así es... A ncb lo conozco lo tengo agregado en insta y no es el nacor que pusieron aquí, es un chaval joven empresaurio de redes tecnológicas, a no ser que lo estén suplantando el tal nacor a este david.. *_
* A EL PEDERASTA SEGURETA MARICÓN CALVO ANORÉXICO multicuentas DE LUIS GARCIA REDONDO - GANGREL 14/88- BESTIAXU -PITERWAS- DOWNMAN- MASIO CULO ESCOCIO, COPROFAGIA , CRISCOCAINÓMANO, PEPOELSAPO, LE TUVO QUE PEDIR DISCULPAS PÚBLICAMENTE POR HABERSE ACOSTADO CON ÉL Y CRITICARLO EN EL FORO, EL CALVO LE DIJO QUE O LE PEDIA PERDON O SE LA CARGABA .. ahí estába cagadita pidiendo perdón con su cuenta de jevitonta se puede buscar todavía.. PRECISAMENTE LA CUENTA DE GUILTYGUARREAR SE LLEVABA A MATAR CON LUIS GARCIA REDONDO. SE PRESUME QUE ES EL MISMO QUE DOWNMAN Y GANGREL14/88 TIENE LOS MISMOS DEDOS MANO ( SÍ HICE CSI DE TODO: DEDOS RELOJES MANO PELUDA ASQUEROSA HASTA LA ROPA DE UN POLAR GRIS COINCIDE, HORARIOS DE POSTEOS , FORMAS DE EXPRESIÓN , EDADES ,LUGAR DE RESIDENCIA, TRABAJO NOCTURNO Y GUARDIAS ) .. *

*DOWNMAN DE SOBRA CONOCIDO POR TODO EL FORO, ME ACOSA PORQUE LE ATRAIGO Y REPUDIO A LA VEZ, ÉL ES COMUNISTA Y YO NO, le joroba mucho no poderme follar y tocarme, hay muchas pruebas al respecto de como dice que le pongo cachondo, y que me empotraba contra la pared , QUE LE ENCANTARIA TENERME COMIÉNDOLE LA POLLA Y HUEVOS POR MI CARÁCTER, DECIA JURO POR DIOS QUE SI ES MUJER LE PONIA HASTA REVENTAR DE PLACER A MAMARME, en mi anterior cuenta de djtheofeopedo o intuitivadelatora agentecsi, lo dice sin ningún tipo de duda que le pongo mucho , así mismo hizo lo propio con la de coprofagia, pepoelsapo y criscoinómano, si tengo pruebas de todoooooo.*

*Éste cerdo envidia y mal imita a doc mierdas preñacerdas ex doc smoking, lo hace con otras cuentas de la copropandi.. doc smocking fué el primero de todos los floreros que se la follaron por el culo , el coño imposible ya que no tiene , tengo el video descargado de cómo la peta el culo, en una chabola con su camisa de cuadros y rayas de leñador azul y roja, y la info que expuso: 200 ñapos alita de mosca y cava , es el precio que tuvo que pagar para follarse a la forera mora ,jevitonta guiltyguarrear sick vómito, durante toda una noche . CIERTO O NO @doctor PREÑACERDAS @Billy Fockabocas ?*

*CON ESAS CUENTAS - GANGRENA14/88 LUISGUARRACIAREDONDO PITERKKS, COPROFAGIA, CRISCOCAINÓMANO, PEPOELSAPO, BESTIAXU, TAMBIÉN ME ACOSABA SEXUALMENTE Y DIFAMABA CÓMO HACE CON LA PRINCIPAL DE DOWNMAN MASIO ... TE CITO EN TODAS TUS MULTIS VIEJALES BESTIAXU.. QUE SABES QUE ES CIERTO TODO @Bestiajo @El tuerto Bowman @masia @osona @Gangrel14/88 @PiterWas @luisgarciaredondo @corolaria @Crisopa .*

*FOREROS QUE SE HA FOLLADO PRESTANDO SUS SERVICIOS Y A OTROS DE GRATIS PORQUE ES MUY ZORRA Y LE MOJABAN EL CULO: PITERKKS QUE ES EL SEGURETA CALVO ALIAS EL PUERCO DOWNMAN, MASIO CULO ESCOCÍO SUCELLUS PEPEELSAPO (OSONA )Y TODAS SUS MULTIS, DONDE SIEMPRE MISTERIOSAMENTE LE DEFIENDEN Y VAN JUNTOS, RECORDEMOS QUE MASIO CULO ESCOCIO DOWNMAN PEEPELSAPO FOLLAN TRAVELOS, LAS PRUEBAS QUE TODOS HABEIS VISTO SON LAS CAPTURAS DE SUS POST EN SUS CUENTAS, 
DOC SMOKING ACTUAL DOCTOR PREÑACERDAS, HANSASPERGUER, CUQUILACUCARACHA, KIRAL Y ALGUNO QUE OTRO MÁS QUE NO RECUERDO EL NICK.*

_*JEVITONTO COMENZÓ A ATACARME CUANDO VIÓ QUE PEPO EL SAPO dowman masio culo escocio piterkks coprofagia criscocainómano ME TIRABA LA CAÑA,YO SIN HACERLE NADA RECIBÍ ATAQUES CADA VEZ MAS FUERTES POR PARTE DE ESTE TRAVOLO, ASI QUE PEPEELSAPO ME ENTRÓ POR PRIVADO,YA QUE JEVITONT@ ESTABA CELOSO DE VER QUE PEPO ME TIRABA LA CAÑA( PONDRÉ PRUEBAS DE QUE ESTABAN LIADOS ) DICIENDOME QUE LOS DEJASE TRANQUILOS AL VER QUE ME ESTABA ACERCANDO A LA VERDAD POR MIS INVESTIGACIONES... 


SEGUIRÉ EXPONIENDO A LA CHUSMA PEDERASTA CRIMINAL Y COMUNISTA DEL FLORO, CONMIGO NO PODÉIS HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAA !!!*_


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> laura 23 años las rozas madrid gótica



El enlace please, que estoy haciendo una redaccion para el cole !!!.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El enlace please, que estoy haciendo una redaccion para el cole !!!.



el enlace lo borró de pasion.com pero tengo todo el texto , sale hasta su teléfono y tengo las fotos de ese anuncio que sale con la bigotes de gato... en el hilo que puse unos post más atrás, de la deconstrucion de empecinada nour. Abierto por hargay66 alias actor bob secundario, que se lió con ella en el nick de guilty guarrear madrileña alternativa, lo recordáis no? es otro de su clientes amigo íntimo de masio downman..


----------



## TODES LES DIES IGUEL (13 Jun 2022)

Ninguna, nunca me rio cuando follo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El enlace please, que estoy haciendo una redaccion para el cole !!!.





Hola cielo soy *laura* una sexy española gotica suicide girl de 22años *con ojos verdes muy tatuada con piercings *deseando conocerte, te encantara mi francés, jugar con mis enormes tetas *tatuada*s, tenerme a cuatro y agarrar mis trenzas mientras grito de placer. Hago fiesta Blanca y duplex con mi amiga. NO HAGO GRIEGO Recibo en delicias por el centro con total discreción y también hago desplazamientos. Soy particular. Solo WhatsApp 603494665. Edad 22 años
[/QUOTE] AHORA SUPLANTA A TU PUTA MADRE ESCORIA! @121 @Zurraspilla @César92 LA PUTA DEL FOOOOROO AL DESCUBIERTO .. 
jevitonta csiada..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088288
> 
> Hola cielo soy *laura* una sexy española gotica suicide girl de 22años *con ojos verdes muy tatuada con piercings *deseando conocerte, te encantara mi francés, jugar con mis enormes tetas *tatuada*s, tenerme a cuatro y agarrar mis trenzas mientras grito de placer. Hago fiesta Blanca y duplex con mi amiga. NO HAGO GRIEGO Recibo en delicias por el centro con total discreción y también hago desplazamientos. Soy particular. Solo WhatsApp 603494665. Edad 22 años
> AHORA SUPLANTA A TU PUTA MADRE ESCORIA! @121 @Zurraspilla @César92 LA PUTA DEL FOOOOROO AL DESCUBIERTO ..
> jevitonta csiada..



¡¡Pero me cago en Buda, ¿tú no duermes?!! ¡¡Te meto a trabajar conmigo en la fábrica y se te pasa toda la bobería , jodido personaje!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

jevitonta empepinada nour moraaaaaaa guilty giarrear sick vómito ladu almorranas azaleo vennnnn travolo vennnnnnnnnnn Teen española domicilio/hotel. 603494665 - Foro Putas Spalumi


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¡¡Pero me cago en Buda, ¿tú no duermes?!! ¡¡Te meto a trabajar conmigo en la fábrica y se te pasa toda la bobería , jodido personaje!!



yo trabajo en cosas decentes, soy azafata de eventos, tu en mamar pollas puta travelo barata hasta en un foro de putas sales.. Teen española domicilio/hotel. 603494665 - Foro Putas Spalumi


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> yo trabajo en cosas decentes, soy azafata de eventos, tu en mamar pollas puta travelo barata hasta en un foro de putas sales.. Teen española domicilio/hotel. 603494665 - Foro Putas Spalumi



"Cosas decentes" , ya , ya veo que trabajas en la noche. ¿Muchos clientes? , nah , que las matures derroidas tenéis clientes muy de nicho. Si de tu cuerpo dependieses no tendrías ni para pipas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

hoy has trabajado comiendo muchas pollas alexia lady a A de alexia jej jevitontamenudo csi te ha caido guarrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa !!! @Azog el Profanador venid venidddd @Billy Fockabocas @Zurraspilla @el avecrem de la paella @kokod @Topacio @luisgarciaredondo @.Kaikus Alexxia Diamond


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

exactamente esa cuenta cómo te expliqué por privado la utilizaban su cliente ( masio culo escocio downman y ella )


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> "Cosas decentes" , ya , ya veo que trabajas en la noche. ¿Muchos clientes? , nah , que las matures derroidas tenéis clientes muy de nicho. Si de tu cuerpo dependieses no tendrías ni para pipas.



te has cortado la colita ya puta barata?  sigues comiéndosela a doc mierdas ? @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> hoy has trabajado comiendo muchas pollas alexia lady a A de alexia jej ejvitontamenudo csi te ha caido guarrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa !!! @Azog el Profanador venid venidddd @Billy Fockabocas @Zurraspilla @el avecrem de l a paella @kokod @Topacio @luisgarciaredondo Alexxia Diamond



Dime en que local trabajas y te prometo que organizo un viaje explícitamente para verte , tirarte un billete de 5€ a la cara a cambio de una buena comida de sable. 5€ , ¿eh? , eso son unos cuantos cafés.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

Que eres impresentable ya se sabe y lo dije desde el dia uno.. los travolos prostis sois asi escoria tiro nucables.. jojoj dios santo jevitonta ya te puedes ir para siemrpe del foro nour empecinada guiltyguarrear, azaleo lady_almorranas normal si te follan el culo porque COÑO NO TIEEEEEEEEEEEENESSSSSSS QUIEN RIE AHOR AESCORIA ACOSADORA? 3 AÑOS ENVIDIÁNDOME Y ACOSÁNDOME.. YO SOY AZAFATA DE EVENTOS TÚ UNA VULGAR TRAVOLO PUTA BARATA.. JAMÁS PODRAS SER MUJER BIOLÓGICA NI GUAPA CÓMO YO.. @Azog el Profanador @Jevitronka @Lady_A @.AzaleA. 


​
 

​ 





 
#*9* 

20-09-2019, 07:23


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

Pantani






Párvulo
  

Fecha de Ingreso: Nov 2008
Género:





Mensajes: 92 

Gracias: 96

Agradecido 57 Veces en 21 Posts 




  






Esta tía es una impresentable. Anduve un tiempo intentando quedar con ella y me tiraba para atrás porque tenía anuncios también con el supuesto novio y hacían shows en pareja (buscando el teléfono en pasion.com me salían).
De golpe, me empezó a hablar desde otro número para al final decirme que era el novio y él mismo me dijo que ella tenía 28 años (esto fue hace un par de años), por lo que calculo que anda en los 30/32. Además me ofrecía a otras chicas, por lo que hablé con ella para comentarle la jugada y me dijo que él debía estar equivocado (creo que tenía un nombre italiano. Massimo o algo así).
Lo dejé estar y tiempo después, no me acordaba de ella y la volví a contactar al ver deprisa y corriendo su nuevo anuncio. Cuál es mi sorpresa, cuando al mandarme fotos, compruebo que eran las mismas de años atrás, pero ya atendía sola. Cuando ibamos a quedar, tuve que decirle un día antes que mejor cambiábamos la fecha y ahí ya se volvió loca y me empezó a mandar las capturas de pantallas de las conversaciones conmigo dos años atrás y a amenazarme con publicarlas en no se qué grupo que tiene con todas las profesionales de Madrid, la bloqueo sin más (paso de discutir) y me empieza a escribir desde otro número, 722375389, insultándome y amenazándome (me llamó "pobre gilipollas" y acosador de chicas, además de decir que soy un ridículo vistiendo y un trite). También tiene el número 678226819.
Ademñas, he de decir (aunque no estoy nada de nada seguro) que me pareció tener acento latino pese a que su anuncio aseguraba ser español. Esto, los que han estado con ella, lo podrán corroborar o desmentir (ya digo que me dió la sensación, pero si no es, no es.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que eres impresentable ya se sabe y lo dije desde el dia uno.. los travolos prostis sois asi escoria tiro nucables.. jojoj dios santo jevitonta ya te puedes ir para siemrpe del foro nour empecinada guiltyguarrear, azaleo lady_almorranas normal si te follan el culo porque COÑO NO TIEEEEEEEEEEEENESSSSSSS QUIEN RIE AHOR AESCORIA ACOSADORA? 3 AÑOS ENVIDIÁNDOME Y ACOSÁNDOME.. YO SOY AZAFATA DE EVENTOS TÚ UNA VULGAR TRAVOLO PUTA BARATA.. JAMÁS PODRAS SER MUJER BIOLÓGICA NI GUAPA CÓMO YO.. @Azog el Profanador @Jevitronka @Lady_A @.AzaleA.
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

_*Muerta y enterrada para siempre junto a tus amigos clientes cerda barata , la morena es la bigotes de gato DIME HIJA DE PUTA AHORA QUE VAS A HACER LLORAR ? SUCIDATE ANTES DE QUE RULE POR FOROS DONDE TE ESCONDES QUIEN ERES EN ESTE FORO. AVISADA QUEDAS VOY A POR TI .... TIC TAC TIC TAC TE PROMETI QUE DARIA CON TODOS VOSOTROS Y LO HE HECHO, LA BANDA DESTAPADA AL COMPLETO EN BREVE TUS DATOS REALES..... @Jevitronka *_

​
 

 Suppressor24






Aprendiz de Lumis de Primaria
 

Fecha de Ingreso: Feb 2011
Género:





Mensajes: 119

Gracias: 11

Agradecido 140 Veces en 39 Posts




  




*Carrie*


Al parecer está con otra morena, que está mejor que ella (para gustos...)


*[Sólo los usuarios registrados pueden ver los enlaces e imágenes. *

*]*


al ver la experiencia del compañero me exa para atrás...si alguien aporta algo mas de luz o una experiencia no psicotica... 

​


----------



## Azog el Profanador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Muerta y enterrada para siempre junto a tus amigos clientes cerda barat ala morena es la bigotes de gato DIME HIJA DE PUTA AHORA QUE VAS A HACER LLORAR ? SUCIDATE ANTES DE QUE RULE POR FOROS DODNE TE ESCONDES QUIEN ERES EN ESTE FORO AVISADA QUEDAS VOY A POR TI .... TIC TAC TIC TAC TE RPROMETI QUE DARIA CONTODOS VOSTROS Y LO HE HECHOLA BANDA DESTAPDA AL COMPLETO EMN BREVE TUS DATOS REALES..... @Jevitronka
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



En resumen.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

RIP LAURA ALEXIA. 







14-10-2019, 16:19 
 

 
AlfonsoXXI






Baneado
  

Fecha de Ingreso: Jul 2019
Género:





Mensajes: 81 

Gracias: 55

Agradecido 52 Veces en 14 Posts 




  








Cita:


 
Iniciado por *Ck8*  

Pues al final os comento mi no experiencia con esta impresentable, le escribo para quedar y responde en plan borde, le digo que finalmente no, ya que esa actitud...llamadme raro pero no me inspira confianza, total que le digo que no y empieza a insultarme y amenazarme, con lo cual queda totalmente descartada.

Saludos y tener cuidado con esta.

A mi me ha pasado algo parecido con esta chica. Responde muy borde y de forma maleducada, te exige a que quedes con ella y si le dices que no, empieza a insultarte y amenazarte y si la bloqueas, te llama y te envia mensajes de texto y por whatsapp su “chulo” intimidandote y amenazandote con ir a comisaria a denunciarte si es que no le das dinero.

Mucho cuidado con esta gentuza mas de uno puede caer en su trampa. Avisados estais colegas. Un saludo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

SU CHULO ES DOWNMAN MASIO CULO ESCOCIO PEPOELSAPO SIN DUDA ALGUNA DINOS HIJO DE PUTA PROXENETA QUE LO AFIRMÉ DESDE EL DIA UNO, QUÉ TE PARECE SI ME PONGO EN CONTACTO CON LOS EX CLIENTES Y TE PILLEN POR OSONA?  JOAN ROMÁ?¿ @masia @Gangrel14/88 @PiterWas @El tuerto Bowman @Pepe la rana @Crisopa @corolaria




 

 AlfonsoXXI






Baneado
  

Fecha de Ingreso: Jul 2019
Género:





Mensajes: 81 

Gracias: 55

Agradecido 52 Veces en 14 Posts 




  








Cita:


 
Iniciado por *malpoy*  

Joder que mal rollo, hablamos de Laura con las trenzas o de Aitana la morena que me estaba planteando quedar con Aitana

De Laura la de este hilo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

TENGO LAS FOTOOOSSS Y EL VIDEO DONDE TE EMPOTRABA DOC MIERDOKING.. JOJOJ @Billy Fockabocas

*Fotos de anuncio.*



https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid...%B1os-id-wbtk8

PASION.COM - 603494665. Contactos 603494665. Contactos con hombres, mujeres y parejas 603494665

Dice no hacer griego ni medias horas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

DIANA ES LO QUE HE HECHO YO CONTIGO FURCIA ASQUEROSA CANTEMOS PARA BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/plaza-españa/diana-andaluza-tatuada-con-el-cuerpo-digno-de-una-diosa-id-r7x8z


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

@MADRILEÑA ALTERNATIVA @Lady_A @Jevitronka @.AzaleA. *súper tatuada y alternativa*
*
Tengo amplia experiencia en el mundo swinger, además de que soy bisexual 100% e interactuo tantos con hombres como con mujeres.

*
*Conozco varios locales muy chulos en Madrid.*


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Vete a dormir cetáceo, tienes que llevar al cole a tu hija menor.
> Pobre niña la compadezco.



VA A LLEVARLA SU HERMANA YO MAÑANA CURRO .. ESTOY ACOSTUMBRADA A DORMIR POCO Y MADRUGAR MUCHO..

CÓMO VAN LAS GUARDIAS EN LA GARITA PROXENETA PEDERASTA? 
ESPERA QUE LLAMAMOS A TUS AMIGOS QUE SEPAN QUIEN ERES Y CON QUIEN TE JUNTAS MASIO CULO ESCOCIO...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

COMO CUADRA TODO EH JEVILOKA? TE GUSTA EL JEVI DE AHÍ TU NICK CON ESTA CUENTA, VIVES EN MADIRD DE AHÍ QUE TE DESPLAZASES A LA CHABOLA CON DOC SMOCKING CIERTO @Billy Fockabocas ? TAMBIÉN TENIÁS LA CUENTA DE MADRILEÑA ALTERNATIVA CÓMO ERES TÚ Y TE PUBLICITAS, EH GUILTY GUEAR AZALEA LADY ASQUEROSA, SICK VOMITIVA NOUR EMPECINADA? IJIJIJIJIJJIJIJIJIJIJ AHORA VAS A SEGUIR HACIENDO FAKE CHATS PARA DESPRESTIGIARME ? TRANQUILA FURCIA BARATA A MI NO ME INTERESAN TUS AMIGOS LOS PEDERASTAS, TODOSSS PARA TÍII.. BUENO SI PARA EXPONERLOS EN REDES Y SEPAN TODOS LA CLASE DE ESCORIA CMS A SUELDO DE LAS CLOACAS QUE SON.. EMPEZASTE UNA GUERRA INNECESARIA CONMIGO, SIENDO YO UNA EDUCADA Y BONDADOSA PERSONA CONTIGO , AHORA A JODERSE TOCA Y DE ESO SABES MUY BIEN QUE TE DAN POR CULO CADA DIA.. @Jevitronka QUE IRÓNICO EL AVATAR DE UNA MONJA JUSTO LO CONTRARIO A LAS PUTAS QUE ES LO QUE ERES.. @Azog el Profanador Relato: No es una teen ni nada que se le parezca, pero sus fotos no engañan a nadie, te encuentras lo que se ven en ellas. Si el lugar no oliera a leonera, la chica se lavase contigo o sola y no estuviera tan acelerada (otros dirian que medio drogada) lo mismo hasta la experiencia podria resultar conmovedora. A mi me pareció un simple fast-fuck con mucho heavy metal. No diré que tiré el dinero, pero tampoco estuvo bien invertido.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

OPINIONES HECHAS POR TI O TU CHULO PONIENDOTE DE BIEN CUENTAS FALSAS COMO TODOS LO FAKES QUE HACES, PERO VAYA TE PILLARON UNA VEZ MÁS... Y ESTOS SI LLEVAN MENSAJES Y SON REALES.. @Jevitronka @.AzaleA. @Lady_A

​
 

 Lovelace






Recien nacido
 

Fecha de Ingreso: Oct 2019
Género:





Mensajes: 6 

Gracias: 16

Agradecido 14 Veces en 2 Posts 




  








Cita:


 
Iniciado por *bakala*  

Me resulta bastante curioso que las mejores experiencias con esta chica sean de personas que apenas han escrito uno o dos mensajes en el foro, y sin embargo, aquellos que llevan tiempo en el foro con varias contribuciones la describen como bastante mala....

No me atrevo a probar, pese a que me pone bastante.

Me pasa exactamente lo mismo. Me pone muchísimo el rollo de tatuajes y piercings pero la inconsistencia de las experiencias y el tema del tabaco (que me molesta mucho) me tira para atrás.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> OPINIONES HECHAS POR TI O TU CHULO PONIENDOTE DE BIEN CUENTAS FALSAS COMO TODOS LO FAKES QUE HACES, PERO VAYA TE PILLARON UNA VEZ MÁS... Y ESTOS SI LLEVAN MENSAJES Y SON REALES.. @Jevitronka @.AzaleA. @Lady_A
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Orcoooooos! Cuando escribes en mayus me doy cuenta que eres un orco D Mordoooor! A las armas Uruk-hai!


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> el enlace lo borró de pasion.com pero tengo todo el texto , sale hasta su teléfono y tengo las fotos de ese anuncio que sale con la bigotes de gato... en el hilo que puse unos post más atrás, de la deconstrucion de empecinada nour. Abierto por hargay66 alias actor bob secundario, que se lió con ella en el nick de guilty guarrear madrileña alternativa, lo recordáis no? es otro de su clientes amigo íntimo de masio downman..



Yo sabia que la Guily tomaba barritas energeticas adelgazantes, pero que se dedicase al cortesanismo lo desconocia...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo sabia que la Guily tomaba barritas energeticas adelgazantes, pero que se dedicase al cortesanismo lo desconocia...



Es sobra conocido que se Lió con floreros pedófilos...


----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

Mira que hacerle caso a ese yonky enfermo esquizofrénico, ya te vale.
No ves que nadie le hace puto caso, y lo tiene en el ignore.
Sólo 3 o 4 igual de tarados que él.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Orcoooooos! Cuando escribes en mayus me doy cuenta que eres un orco D Mordoooor! A las armas Uruk-hai!





No andas desencaminado.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088536
> 
> No andas desencaminado.



Sacad los arpones chicos, nos vamos de caza.

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL AKA Moby Dick


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

Creo que sé cual es. Uno en el que decía que daba de comer a las palomas. A los trasgos seria @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL Uruk-hai!!!!


----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088536
> 
> No andas desencaminado.



Dice que es modelo de imagen y claro será de fajas ortopédicas.
Ese bolso "Louis Vuitton" es para llorar.
Es de hace 10 temporadas del bazar chinil,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Dice que es modelo de imagen y claro será de fajas ortopédicas.
> Ese bolso "Louis Vuitton" es para llorar.
> Es de hace 10 temporadas del bazar chinil,



En concreto debe ser modelo de fajas para hernias, porque ese bulto que le sale es una hernia inguinal del tamaño de un calabacín XXXL.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Sacad los arpones chicos, nos vamos de caza.
> 
> @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL AKA Moby Dick



Lo que voy a sacar es la 9 mm y me voy a correr del gustazo de veros sangrar


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Lo que voy a sacar es la 9 mm y me voy a correr del gustazo de veros sangrar



Dirás el longbow con las arrows. Uruk-hai! Uruk-hai! Uruk-hai!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> En concreto debe ser modelo de fajas para hernias, porque ese bulto que le sale es una hernia inguinal del tamaño de un calabacín XXXL.



Tal como luce, sólo le falta una esquina "barriobajera" junto con las "veteranas",


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

Por la horda!!!!


----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Dirás el longbow con las arrows. Uruk-hai! Uruk-hai! Uruk-hai!



Llevas mucho J.R.R. Tolkien leído tú....


----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

A ese demente le queda que ni pintado lo de Olog-hai que significa pueblo Troll
Verdad @CamareroNarrador ???


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Prueba con humanas a ver si es el tipo de cambio que necesitas.



   gogagola por la nariz


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Llevas mucho J.R.R. Tolkien leído tú....



No amigo DoRiTeRo. He viajado por mundos vírgenes virtuales. La última parada fue Origrimmar, hogar natal de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL. Actualmente me encuentro recorriendo una explanada desierta. Quien sabe qué peligros me acechan.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> A ese demente le queda que ni pintado lo de Olog-hai que significa pueblo Troll
> Verdad @CamareroNarrador ???



No idea amigo DoRiTeRo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Dirás el longbow con las arrows. Uruk-hai! Uruk-hai! Uruk-hai!



Para encerrarteeee Dios cómo están las cabezas!!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Para encerrarteeee Dios cómo están las cabezas!!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088897
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088899
> 
> ...



SÓLO TE QUEDA INVENTAR Y LLORAR ESTÁS MUERTO EN LOS FOROS, OSONA MASIO CULO ESCOCIO PEDERASTA CALVO DERROÍDO..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> SÓLO TE QUEDA INVENTAR Y LLORAR ESTÁS MUERTO EN LOS FOROS, OSONA MASIO CULO ESCOCIO PEDERASTA CALVO DERROÍDO..



Tú sí que estás acabada y expuesta como cetáceo y bipolar por tu amiguete Azog.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Tú sí que estás acabada y expuesta como cetáceo y bipolar por tu amiguete Azog.



INVENT INVENT SÓLO OS QUEDA EL INVENT PERO EL CSI A LE JEVIPUTO Y A TI MISMO ÉSO SI ES REAL, VERÁS QUE RISA CUANDO SALGAN VUESTRAS DIRECCIONES EN EL FORO , JIJIJ EEH EEHH QUE LOS TENGO EH !


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> INVENT INVENT SÓLO OS QUEDA EL INVENT PERO EL CSI A LE JEVIPUTO Y A TI MISMO ÉSO SI ES REAL, VERÁS QUE RISA CUANDO SALGAN VUESTRAS DIRECCIONES EN EL FORO , JIJIJ EEH EEHH QUE LOS TENGO EH !



Llevo 3 años esperando que pongas mi dirección y teléfono en el foro puto gordaco, y lo que me queda.

Tú en cambio has sido expuesto y pillado como Toni Agut de las setas, residente en Bot, que se disfraza de mujer con un bolso de cuando Franco era cabo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Llevo 3 años esperando que pongas mi dirección y teléfono en el foro puto gordaco, y lo que me queda.
> 
> Tú en cambio has sido expuesto y pillado como Toni Agut de las setas, residente en Bot, que se disfraza de mujer con un bolso de cuando Franco era cabo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089126



AHH PUES AHORA ME ENTERO QUE ME LLAMO TONI SOY DE BOT Y GASTO RABO..  QUE COSAS TÚ PERO VA A SER QUE NO.. SIGO ESPERANDO QUE DIGAS QUIEN SOY PUTO CALVO ANORÉXICO FEO Y DERROÍDO.. ME CAGO EN DIOS QUE FEO ERES ABORTO DE CULO DE PUTA BARATA.. Y ÉSTE SÍ ÉRES TÚ..


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

Follad más y discutid menos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Follad más y discutid menos.



HOY ME HAN PEGADO UNO RÁPIDITO PORQUE TENÍA QUE SEGUIR CURRANDO. NI A 5 MINUTOS HEMOS LLEGADO PERO BUENO HEMOS SIDO BILLY Y BILLA LOS RÀPIDOS.. CADA DIA OS CORRÉIS ANTES, YA SÓIS MÁS RÁPIDOS QUE NOSOTRAS LA HÓSTIA.
EL DOWNMAN SÓLO FOLLA SI SE TOMA LA CAJA DE CIALYS Y CON UNA BOLSA EN LA CABEZA, DE LO FEO QUE ES ES REQUISITO INDISPENSABLE QUE NO SE LE VEAS LA CALVA Y EL CARETO.. LA PUTA CREE QUE SE LE HA CAÍDO UN CRUCIFIJO Y LA BOLA DE BILLAR,   CÓMO SIEMPRE ESTÁ JUGANDO A ÉSO.. Y ENCIMA PAGANDO CON TRAVOLOS LEE LEE.


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HOY ME HAN PEGADO UNO RÁPIDITO PORQUE TENÍA QUE SEGUIR CURRANDO. NI A 5 MINUTOS HEMOS LLEGADO PERO BUENO HEMOS SIDO BILLY Y BILLA LOS RÀPIDOS.. CADA DIA OS CORRÉIS ANTES, YA SÓIS MÁS RÁPIDOS QUE NOSOTRAS LA HÓSTIA.
> EL DOWNMAN SÓLO FOLLA SI SE TOMA LA CAJA DE CIALYS Y CON UNA BOLSA EN LA CABEZA, DE LO FEO QUE ES ES REQUISITO INDISPENSABLE QUE NO SE LE VEAS LA CALVA Y EL CARETO.. LA PUTA CREE QUE SE LE HA CAÍDO UN CRUCIFIJO Y LA BOLA DE BILLAR,   CÓMO SIEMPRE ESTÁ JUGANDO A ÉSO.. Y ENCIMA PAGANDO CON TRAVOLOS LEE LEE.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089132
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089137
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089138



No sé con quién te juntas pero a mi no me metas en el mismo saco que no soy precoz.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> No sé con quién te juntas pero a mi no me metas en el mismo saco que no soy precoz.



YO QUE SÉ QUÉ LE PASA DICE QUE LE PONGO MUCHO... Y CÓMO LO DEJO ESPERAR MESES. PUES . JAJAJAJAJ


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> YO QUE SÉ QUÉ LE PASA DICE QUE LE PONGO MUCHO... Y CÓMO LO DEJO ESPERAR MESES. PUES . JAJAJAJAJ



Cómo no haya follado en meses estará por explotar nada más meterla el pobre hombre.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Cómo no haya follado en meses estará por explotar nada más meterla el pobre hombre.



PUES ÉSO .. JAJAJA PERO ES QUE SIEMPRE ESTÁ MUY SALIDO ..


----------



## Cuqui (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PUES ÉSO .. JAJAJA PERO ES QUE SIEMPRE ESTÁ MUY SALIDO ..



Ursula, hay que estar muy salido y muy loco para enchufartela a ti.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ursula, hay que estar muy salido y muy loco para enchufartela a ti.



NO SOY ÚRSULA, TENGO COLA DE TIOS PARA ENSARTÁRMELA LO QUE PASA ES QUE YO NO QUIERO.. CÓMO VAS CON LA CIALYS PICHA FLOJA?


----------



## Cuqui (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO SOY ÚRSULA, TENGO COLA DE TIOS PARA ENSARTÁRMELA LO QUE PASA ES QUE YO NO QUIERO.. CÓMO VAS CON LA CIALYS PICHA FLOJA?



Preguntale a tu hermano Tony que me pidio que le enviara un par de cajas para el cruissing.


----------



## Peter Sellers (13 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Mira que hacerle caso a ese yonky enfermo esquizofrénico, ya te vale.
> No ves que nadie le hace puto caso, y lo tiene en el ignore.
> Sólo 3 o 4 igual de tarados que él.



Es el desaparecido Unpomitopajugá.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Preguntale a tu hermano Tony que me pidio que le enviara un par de cajas para el cruissing.



NO PREGUNTO ESAS COSAS A MI HERMANO FERNANDO... PREGÚNTASELO TÚ AL TUYO


----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Es el desaparecido Unpomitopajugá.



Si, ya lo dijo él mismo que era el discapacitado de "untontitopajugá, que lo habían chapado, pero sigue comiendo las zurraspas del yonky enfermo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No la he visto



¿Nunca ha visto la escena de la mantequilla?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> Pelársela de vez en cuando está bien pero follando conoces gente.



O tambien pueden masturbarse mutuamente.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> HOY ME HAN PEGADO UNO RÁPIDITO PORQUE TENÍA QUE SEGUIR CURRANDO. NI A 5 MINUTOS HEMOS LLEGADO PERO BUENO HEMOS SIDO BILLY Y BILLA LOS RÀPIDOS.. CADA DIA OS CORRÉIS ANTES, YA SÓIS MÁS RÁPIDOS QUE NOSOTRAS LA HÓSTIA.
> EL DOWNMAN SÓLO FOLLA SI SE TOMA LA CAJA DE CIALYS Y CON UNA BOLSA EN LA CABEZA, DE LO FEO QUE ES ES REQUISITO INDISPENSABLE QUE NO SE LE VEAS LA CALVA Y EL CARETO.. LA PUTA CREE QUE SE LE HA CAÍDO UN CRUCIFIJO Y LA BOLA DE BILLAR,   CÓMO SIEMPRE ESTÁ JUGANDO A ÉSO.. Y ENCIMA PAGANDO CON TRAVOLOS LEE LEE.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089132
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089137
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089138



Joder hay que estar necesitado para echarte un polvo a ti, ni rapidito ni lentito.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Joder hay que estar necesitado para echarte un polvo a ti, ni rapidito ni lentito.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089220



Que tú lo digas no tiene valor... Calvo feo anoréxico, inculto viejo impotente y subnormal.. Menuda joya de la corona... Qué a gusto se quedó tú madre al cagarte hijo.... Pd: porque no quiero yo, ahí están todos esperando a ver si pueden pillar Cacho...


----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Joder hay que estar necesitado para echarte un polvo a ti, ni rapidito ni lentito.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089220



Echar un polvo a esa ballena con bolso????
Pero si la zoofília es un "ilicito penal" (art.337), no jodamos.
Hay cada tarado por ahí, que vaya tela,


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que tú lo digas no tiene valor... Calvo feo anoréxico, inculto viejo impotente y subnormal.. Menuda joya de la corona... Qué a gusto se quedó tú madre al cagarte hijo.... Pd: porque no quiero yo, ahí están todos esperando a ver si pueden pillar Cacho...



Para echarte un kiki primero se tiene que levantar. Úrsula-khai!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Para echarte un kiki primero se tiene que levantar. Úrsula-khai!



Patriiiiiii y tanto que se les levanta.. Acaso crees que son unos maricones impotentes cómo tú!?


----------



## CamareroNarrador (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Patriiiiiii y tanto que se les levanta.. Acaso crees que son unos maricones impotentes cómo tú!?



Cialis no vale. Úrsula-khai! Me gusta tu nuevo nick.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que tú lo digas no tiene valor... Calvo feo anoréxico, inculto viejo impotente y subnormal.. Menuda joya de la corona... Qué a gusto se quedó tú madre al cagarte hijo.... Pd: porque no quiero yo, ahí están todos esperando a ver si pueden pillar Cacho...



¿Anoréxico con 80 kilos?.
Calvo tampoco, tú misma pones un recorte con mi pelo, canoso pero pelo.
Calvos tengo los huevos porque me los afeito.
Impotente con cetáceos de carnes colganderas como tú si, eso no voy a negarlo.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Nunca ha visto la escena de la mantequilla?



Debe de salir ahí una violación, y a mí esas cosas no me agradan, ni en ficción


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Debe de salir ahí una violación, y a mí esas cosas no me agradan, ni en ficción



Pues esta usted practicamente en lo cierto, porque al parecer la escena en que Marlon Brando le untaba mantequilla en el culo a Maria Schneider para sodomizarla, se rodo de manera real y sin el consentimiento previo de la actriz.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues esta usted practicamente en lo cierto, porque al parecer la escena en que Marlon Brando le untaba mantequilla en el culo a Maria Schneider para sodomizarla, se rodo de manera real y sin el consentimiento previo de la actriz.



Pues que divertido el mundo del cine. Para ti todo


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).
> 
> Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.
> 
> En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.



Si no disfrutas de follar es por varios motivos

1. HAS FOLLADO MUCHISIMO A NIVEL DE NACHO VIDAL . Siendo forero esto queda descartado
2. FOLLAS SOLO CON TU MUJER GORDA, FEA, VIEJA, DERROIDA.
3. TIENES LA TESTOSTERONA POR LOS SUELOS Y VAS SIN LIBIDO


----------



## masia (13 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Anoréxico con 80 kilos?.
> Calvo tampoco, tú misma pones un recorte con mi pelo, canoso pero pelo.
> Calvos tengo los huevos porque me los afeito.
> Impotente con cetáceos de carnes colganderas como tú si, eso no voy a negarlo.



Tu que "te hablas" con ese subnormal, dile que la cuenta de @Sucellus la cerró el titular de dicha cuenta, que es quien tiene potestad de hacerlo y no vaya mintiendo como un hijo de puta.
De pillada en pillada.......


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Jun 2022)

Hijos de puta, empezad las juergas más pronto, que me toca estar en pie a las 5


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (13 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Si no disfrutas de follar es por varios motivos
> 
> 1. HAS FOLLADO MUCHISIMO A NIVEL DE NACHO VIDAL . Siendo forero esto queda descartado
> 2. FOLLAS SOLO CON TU MUJER GORDA, FEA, VIEJA, DERROIDA.
> 3. TIENES LA TESTOSTERONA POR LOS SUELOS Y VAS SIN LIBIDO



Tengo la testosterona normal, me he hecho análisis. Mi novia está buena, me pone mucho. Sí, solo follo con ella. No, no he follado nada comparado con un actor porno, lógicamente.


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tengo la testosterona normal, me he hecho análisis. Mi novia está buena, me pone mucho. Sí, solo follo con ella. No, no he follado nada comparado con un actor porno, lógicamente.



Necesitas variedad entonces. Es decir, necesitas acudir a una mujer de la vida.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (13 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Necesitas variedad entonces. Es decir, necesitas acudir a una mujer de la vida.



Me pasaba lo mismo con mi novia al conocernos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Pués será que soy anormal. Ni de coña el sexo es la tercera o cuarta mejor cosa de la vida. La vida es una mierda, pero no tanto.



Gran verdac.

Me gusta el sexo pero no está ni en el TOP 3 de las cosas que me gustan, ni de lejos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hijos de puta, empezad las juergas más pronto, que me toca estar en pie a las 5



Entonces te has perdido los rebuznos del gordo en los post 362 a 365 donde te hace un CSI a fondo.


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Gran verdac.
> 
> Me gusta el sexo pero no está ni en el TOP 3 de las cosas que me gustan, ni de lejos.



Y que es lo que mas te gusta?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Y que es lo que mas te gusta?



Que me la chupen.


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Que me la chupen.



FOLLAR NO QUE ME CANSO.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tengo la testosterona normal, me he hecho análisis. Mi novia está buena, me pone mucho. Sí, solo follo con ella. No, no he follado nada comparado con un actor porno, lógicamente.



Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Anoréxico con 80 kilos?.
> Calvo tampoco, tú misma pones un recorte con mi pelo, canoso pero pelo.
> Calvos tengo los huevos porque me los afeito.
> Impotente con cetáceos de carnes colganderas como tú si, eso no voy a negarlo.



80 kilos en un metro noventa es anorexia, para estar bueno deberías pesar 120 cachas y fuerte no enclemque.. calvo si los 4 pelos de rata que tenías y ya no existen, los huevos los tienes secos no te producen ni erección, la polla muerta como tu cerebelo..maricón y proxeneta pederasta que huyes de mujeres guapas y jamonas, para follarte a travolos cómo tú.. a llorar perdedor.. este mediodia un polvete rápido con un amigo , esta noche cita con otro de mis enamorados, el empresaurio tocándome el culo y diciéndome que el suyo es duro cómo su polla, que me va a meter un pinchazo que me va a dejar nueva y tal.. reventado de currar desde las 5 de la madrugada ha venido de currar a verme a las 22.00.. lo cito en un punto y me dice ven al metro y le digo yo no, estoy en tal parque ven.. pues vá y viene..éso es un hombre y no un marica cómo tú..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Tengo la testosterona normal, me he hecho análisis. Mi novia está buena, me pone mucho. Sí, solo follo con ella. No, no he follado nada comparado con un actor porno, lógicamente.



la edad y problemas psico sociales hacen mucho, baja autoestima y hormonas..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues esta usted practicamente en lo cierto, porque al parecer la escena en que Marlon Brando le untaba mantequilla en el culo a Maria Schneider para sodomizarla, se rodo de manera real y sin el consentimiento previo de la actriz.



violación..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> la edad y problemas psico sociales hacen mucho, baja autoestima y hormonas..



Te la dedico.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Te la dedico.



yo te dedico ésto que reseñas hay sobre tí..




Pantani 






Párvulo

Fecha de Ingreso: Nov 2008
Género:





Mensajes: 92

Gracias: 96

Agradecido 57 Veces en 21 Posts










Esta tía es una impresentable. Anduve un tiempo intentando quedar con ella y me tiraba para atrás porque tenía anuncios también con el supuesto novio y hacían shows en pareja (buscando el teléfono en pasion.com me salían).
De golpe, me empezó a hablar desde otro número para al final decirme que era el novio y él mismo me dijo que ella tenía 28 años (esto fue hace un par de años), por lo que calculo que anda en los 30/32. Además me ofrecía a otras chicas, por lo que hablé con ella para comentarle la jugada y me dijo que él debía estar equivocado (creo que tenía un nombre italiano. Massimo o algo así).
Lo dejé estar y tiempo después, no me acordaba de ella y la volví a contactar al ver deprisa y corriendo su nuevo anuncio. Cuál es mi sorpresa, cuando al mandarme fotos, compruebo que eran las mismas de años atrás, pero ya atendía sola. Cuando ibamos a quedar, tuve que decirle un día antes que mejor cambiábamos la fecha y ahí ya se volvió loca y me empezó a mandar las capturas de pantallas de las conversaciones conmigo dos años atrás y a amenazarme con publicarlas en no se qué grupo que tiene con todas las profesionales de Madrid, la bloqueo sin más (paso de discutir) y me empieza a escribir desde otro número, 722375389, insultándome y amenazándome (me llamó "pobre gilipollas" y acosador de chicas, además de decir que soy un ridículo vistiendo y un trite). También tiene el número 678226819.
Ademñas, he de decir (aunque no estoy nada de nada seguro) que me pareció tener acento latino pese a que su anuncio aseguraba ser español. Esto, los que han estado con ella, lo podrán corroborar o desmentir (ya digo que me dió la sensación, pero si no es, no es.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089507



tu gif viene que ni que pintado..


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Entonces te has perdido los rebuznos del gordo en los post 362 a 365 donde te hace un CSI a fondo.



Lo tengo en el ignore, y creo que recíproco. ¿A qué pobre diablo me asocia ahora?


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo tengo en el ignore, y creo que recíproco. ¿A qué pobre diablo me asocia ahora?



Tendrías que desloguearte, por que esta vez ha profanado una serie de tumbas de foreras y relatos, dignos de momias egipcias.
No tiene desperdicio.
@Jevitronka


----------



## skan (14 Jun 2022)

Todo tiene más gracia cuando eres adolescente, luego acaba aburriendo.
Sobre todo si no follas con quien quieres sino que te tienes que conformar con mujeres que no te gustan o follas pagando.
Otro problema es que la mayoría de las españolas son muy vagas en la cama y frígidas.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo tengo en el ignore, y creo que recíproco. ¿A qué pobre diablo me asocia ahora?



Hazle caso a Masia y verás que película se ha montado.
Ha metido en la coctelera a varias foreras, ha agitado y le ha salido un CSI cóctel para mearse de risa.


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Repasa también el 343, 347 y 368.
Como no cambie de camello, eso va in crescendo, 
@Jevitronka


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

A ver si tengo tiempo y miro luego


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hazle caso a Masia y verás que película se ha montado.
> Ha metido en la coctelera a varias foreras, ha agitado y le ha salido un CSI cóctel para mearse de risa.



Varias floreras que son sólo una. TENGO LAS FOTOS DE GUARRA GUEAR DE LA MORA Y HASTA DE TU PUTA MADRE LA MUERTA..


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Entonces te has perdido los rebuznos del gordo en los post 362 a 365 donde te hace un CSI a fondo.



Me has hecho desloguearme para ver las mismas chorradas de siempre pero agora con mais multinicks.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

OS VIGILO A TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LAS CLOACAS DEL ESTADO MUERTO VIOLADO HUMILLADO Y ASESINADO ESPAÑOL... POR ÉL ES MI LUCHA DE DESTAPAR LA ESCORIA QUE LO HABÉIS ASESINADO.. QUEDAROS CON ESTA MIRADA QUE ES LA MÍA ... TIC TAC TIC TAC......


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Varias floreras que son sólo una. TENGO LAS FOTOS DE GUARRA GUEAR DE LA MORA Y HASTA DE TU PUTA MADRE LA MUERTA..



Tienes una putísima mierda pinchada en un palo gorda bipolar.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> OS VIGILO A TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LAS CLOACAS DEL ESTADO MUERTO VIOLADO HUMILLADO Y ASESINADO ESPAÑOL... POR ÉL ES MI LUCHA DE DESTAPAR LA ESCORIA QUE LO HABÉIS ASESINADO.. QUEDAROS CON ESTA MIRADA QUE ES LA MÍA ... TIC TAC TIC TAC......
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090008
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090011
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090012



Otra famosa pillada, el ojo de la modelo rusa que pretendías hacer pasar como tuyo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Tienes una putísima mierda pinchada en un palo gorda bipolar.



QUE TE LO CREES TÚ PUTO ANORÉXICO MARICÓN ABORTO DE CULO DE VIEJA.. SABES DE SOBRA QUE LAS TENGO.. PERRO A MIS PIESSSSSS !


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Otra famosa pillada, el ojo de la modelo rusa que pretendías hacer pasar como tuyo.



ESE OJO ES MIO NO DE LA RUSA PUTO ANORMAL COMPARA QUE SIEMPRE ES EL MISMO


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me has hecho desloguearme para ver las mismas chorradas de siempre pero agora con mais multinicks.



Es lo suyo, 24 x 7 defecando sandeces en los foros, ya lo hacía en foro para lerdos antes de que le dieran pasaporte.
Allí era jajejijoju.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE TE LO CREES TÚ PUTO ANORÉXICO MARICÓN ABORTO DE CULO DE VIEJA.. SABES DE SOBRA QUE LAS TENGO.. PERRO A MIS PIESSSSSS !



Muérete de asco en el ignore guarra, yo me piro a mi partida de billar, tengo vida fuera de aquí, no como tú.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es lo suyo, 24 x 7 defecando sandeces en los foros, ya lo hacía en foro para lerdos antes de que le dieran pasaporte.
> Allí era jajejijoju.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090017



Pero has recibido notificación de juzgado ya? A mí me ha llegado una de una cosa que pasó hace dos meses aquí, y las de ramontxu siguen sin llegar. Voy a empezar a pensar que la policía se ríe de elle


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

TE VIGILO...........


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Jun 2022)

eso es porque no probaste la paja a la crema


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero has recibido notificación de juzgado ya? A mí me ha llegado una de una cosa que pasó hace dos meses aquí, y las de ramontxu siguen sin llegar. Voy a empezar a pensar que la policía se ríe de elle



Pues a Harley y a mi, como Rafael Gonzalez Rodrigo (ragonro66) de Mataró, no nos ha llegado nada, y eso que estamos localizados en un negocio de informática muy conocido,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

ME ENCANTA LA VOZ DE LOS COMIENZOS....


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero has recibido notificación de juzgado ya? A mí me ha llegado una de una cosa que pasó hace dos meses aquí, y las de ramontxu siguen sin llegar. Voy a empezar a pensar que la policía se ríe de elle



Cada día miro el buzón y no llega nada, y me queda un mes para irme de vacaciones y estar ilocalizable.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL para ti sin vaselina.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1090094
> 
> @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL para ti sin vaselina.



Jaajaja vaya dedos veo que te has cortado dos. Será de metértelos hasta el fondo del ano,  YO SIN EMBARGO ESTOY CERRANDO CONDICIONES PARA UNA PELI QUE VAN A HACER Y DE LA QUE SOY PARTE DEL ELENCO JUNTO A MIS HIJOS.. NOS HAN COGIDO A TODOSSSSS , ESTATE ATENTO CUANDO SALGA EN CINES.. ¿Quieres salir en la próxima película del aclamado director Agustí Villaronga?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

DEDO PULGAR CORTE A LA ALTURA DE LA UÑA , Y ANULAR EN YEMA. POSIBLEMENTE DE MANIPULAR OBJETOS CORTANTES... QUE HAS HECHO CON ESOS DEDOS ? Y LAS UÑAS AMARILLAS, FUMAS CÓMO UN CARRETERO CALVO BUFÓN MIO PREFERIDO. JAJAJAJA @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## CamareroNarrador (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jaajaja vaya dedos veo que te has cortado dos. Será de metértelos hasta el fondo del ano,  YO SIN EMBARGO ESTOY CERRANDO CONDICIONES PARA UNA PELI QUE VAN A HACER Y DE LA QUE SOY PARTE DEL ELENCO JUNTO A MIS HIJOS.. NOS HAN COGIDO A TODOSSSSS , ESTATE ATENTO CUANDO SALGA EN CINES.. ¿Quieres salir en la próxima película del aclamado director Agustí Villaronga?



Va a rodar una versión corta del Señor de los Anillos? O se centrará en las comunidades vecinales de Mordor y Origrimmar? Úrsula-khai!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Va a rodar una versión corta del Señor de los Anillos? O se centrará en las comunidades vecinales de Mordor y Origrimmar? Úrsula-khai!



AAHH SORPRESA.. PERO LA PATRI Y SUS NIÑOS SALEN EN LA PELI! JJJOJOJOJ ES LO QUE TIENE HABER CURRADO YA PREVIAMENTE CÓMO ACTRIZ PARA BUENAFUENTE POR EJEMPLO.,. ENTRO DE LLENO SIN CASTINGS. JIJIJIJI J


----------



## CamareroNarrador (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> DEDO PULGAR CORTE A LA ALTURA DE LA UÑA , Y ANULAR EN YEMA. POSIBLEMENTE DE MANIPULAR OBJETOS CORTANTES... QUE HAS HECHO CON ESOS DEDOS ? Y LAS UÑAS AMARILLAS, FUMAS CÓMO UN CARRETERO CALVO BUFÓN MIO PREFERIDO. JAJAJAJA @El tuerto Bowman



Mejor no enseñes tus manazas que dan para un documental.


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AAHH SORPRESA.. PERO LA PATRI Y SUS NIÑOS SALEN EN LA PELI! JJJOJOJOJ ES LO QUE TIENE HABER CURRADO YA PREVIAMENTE CÓMO ACTRIZ PARA BUENAFUENTE POR EJEMPLO.,. ENTRO DE LLENO SIN CASTINGS. JIJIJIJI J



Tu has currado con tus niños en la sala Bagdag cetaceo maloliente hijolagranputa.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AAHH SORPRESA.. PERO LA PATRI Y SUS NIÑOS SALEN EN LA PELI! JJJOJOJOJ ES LO QUE TIENE HABER CURRADO YA PREVIAMENTE CÓMO ACTRIZ PARA BUENAFUENTE POR EJEMPLO.,. ENTRO DE LLENO SIN CASTINGS. JIJIJIJI J



Carta a PatriKhai: Narra el desamor sufrido por una cincuentona en un tiempo que no perdona; el de la arruga, la fruta y la pintura. Cuando en plena guerra de Origrimmar vs Mordor pierde su amor en el battlefield. Entonces deberá tomar una decisión: unirse al campo de batalla en busca de venganza o el amor de sus hijos trasgos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tu has currado con tus niños en la sala Bagdag cetaceo maloliente hijolagranputa.



NO! LO QUE TE VOY A CURRAR SEMEJANTE HOSTIAS QUE TE VAS A VOLVER AL CULO DE LA PUTA QUE TE DEFECÓ. MIERDA SECA CUCARACHA ENANA ..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Carta a PatriKhai: Narra el desamor sufrido por una cincuentona en un tiempo que no perdona; el de la arruga, la fruta y la pintura. Cuando en plena guerra de Origrimmar vs Mordor pierde su amor en el battlefield. Entonces deberá tomar una decisión: unirse al campo de batalla en busca de venganza o el amor de sus hijos trasgos.



HABLAME EN CASTELLANO .. PRIMER AVISO PERDEDOR..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Mejor no enseñes tus manazas que dan para un documental.



PREFIERO LAS MIAS QUE NO LAS DE EL DOWNMAN, TIENE UNOS DEDOS DEMASIADOS FINOS PARA PAJEARME EL COÑO, CON ESO NO TENGO NI PARA HACERLE COSQUILLAS AL CLITORIS , LO SABIA ES UN PERDEDOR EN TODO! UN HOMBRE TIENE QUE TENER BUENAS MANOS Y DEDOS PARA ACARICIAR PAJEAR BIEN A UNA MUJER .. JAJJAJAJA


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Se rumorea, que un director de cine quiere hacer un remake de la famosa película Diario de una Esquizofrénica de Nelo Risi (1.968) pero con un CASO REAL, que no requiere casting y con la presencia de su prole que también sufren las secuelas de su madre y no están muy finos.
Alguien sabe algo?????????


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

massio downman con el culo y dedos escocios el dedos polla fina .. me meeeeeoooooo  pd los dedos y la polla van en la misma proporción: dedos finos polla fina dedos gruesos polla gruesa.. confirmado además que lo he catado...


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PREFIERO LAS MIAS QUE NO LAS DE EL DOWNMAN, TIENE UNOS DEDOS DEMASIADOS FINOS PARA PAJEARME EL COÑO, CON ESO NO TENGO NI PARA HACERLE COSQUILLAS AL CLITORIS , LO SABIA ES UN PERDEDOR EN TODO! UN HOMBRE TIENE QUE TENER BUENAS MANOS Y DEDOS PARA ACARICIAR PAJEAR BIEN A UNA MUJER .. JAJJAJAJA




Y luego este cetáceo afirma ser mujer...

Una mujer normal, jamás haría comentarios de este tipo. Es cierto todos sabemos que de mujer tienes lo mismo que cualquier travelo.


----------



## George Orwell (14 Jun 2022)

Quizá suene pretencioso. Pero si hay alguien por aquí a quién le guste escribir, pintar o similares lo entienda. A mí me ha provocado mayor satisfacción escuchar por primera vez sonando alguna composición de algo que llevaba en la cabeza por días. El momento que tras explicar a tus compañeros y ensayas eso por primera vez o bien lo grabas y escuchas la primera pre-mezcla... Hay que experimentarlo.

También he escrito pequeños relatos y ensayos. Ocurre a veces que estás tan metido en lo que haces, que hasta que no has terminado y lo lees por primera vez no eres consciente de que lo que has escrito está realmente bien (o es una mierda infecta, que también).

A nivel profesional también me ha ocurrido tener un problema gordo, irme a casa sin resolverlo y tener una idea. Hasta no volver a estar en el trabajo no puedo volver a probarlo. Bien, ese momento en que empiezas a probarlo y ver que funciona, que esa idea es buena...

Si vamos a nivel de pareja, me resulta mucho más reconfortante tener una discusión sobre algo en lo que sé que mi mujer es experta y llevarla al límite de su conocimiento. Estirarle los argumentos para ver hasta qué punto realmente controla. Es como un juego intelectual que me encanta (no sé porqué). Luego ya si eso la cosa puede acabar también en sexo. ¿Por qué no?


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Se rumorea, que un director de cine quiere hacer un remake de la famosa película Diario de una Esquizofrénica de Nelo Risi (1.968) pero con un CASO REAL, que no requiere casting y con la presencia de su prole que también sufren las secuelas de su madre y no están muy finos.
> Alguien sabe algo?????????




Me suena, me suena...


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PREFIERO LAS MIAS QUE NO LAS DE EL DOWNMAN, TIENE UNOS DEDOS DEMASIADOS FINOS PARA PAJEARME EL COÑO, CON ESO NO TENGO NI PARA HACERLE COSQUILLAS AL CLITORIS , LO SABIA ES UN PERDEDOR EN TODO! UN HOMBRE TIENE QUE TENER BUENAS MANOS Y DEDOS PARA ACARICIAR PAJEAR BIEN A UNA MUJER .. JAJJAJAJA




Alguien que ponga las manos gordas y con minidedos llenos de mugre y nicotina de este cerdo?


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> massio downman con el culo y dedos escocios el dedos polla fina .. me meeeeeoooooo  pd los dedos y la polla van en la misma proporción: dedos finos polla fina d*edos gruesos polla gruesa..* confirmado además que lo he catado...



Deja de hacerte propaganda, gordo cerdo...

Tus dedos son cortos y gordos y tus manos, igual.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y luego este cetáceo afirma ser mujer...
> 
> Una mujer normal, jamás haría comentarios de este tipo. Es cierto todos sabemos que de mujer tienes lo mismo que cualquier travelo.



Hijo de puta folla travolos ni en marruecos tienen esa mentalidad misógina y retrógrada.. las mujeres decimos tacos nos cagamos en vuestros muertos y os damso leña igual que hace un hombre TENEMOS DERECHOS SIMPLEMENTE POR EXISTIR MÁS AÚN POR SER MUJER, NOS MERECEMOS TODO LO MEJOR Y VOSOTROS A CALLAR Y TRAGAR.
JÓDETE MACHISTA DE MIERDA HABLO Y DIGO LO QUE ME SALE DEL COÑO TE QUEDA MEDIANAMENTE CLARO YA ESCORIA?


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jojo cómo tú no? te crees que todos son yonkis y pederastas cómo tú downman ?
> 
> 
> 
> Y eso que has escrito, que prueba? En la única foto que se ven brazos, no se ven tatuajes. Deja de mentir, vieja loca!



que no se ven letras dices hijo de puta pederasta'? ENCIMA DE MENTIROSO CEGATO... SERÁ DE LOS POLLAZOS QUE TE LLEVAS DE LEFA MORA EN LOS OJOS.. Se ve el tramo del comienzo del tatto que coinciden con las fotos que estában subidas en pasion.com y que yo tengo descargadas , *ñeeeccc a joderse HIJOS DE PUTAAAA , PONEOS HEMOAL QUE OS VA A HACER FALTA VIENEN MÁS SORPRESAS.. *
[/QUOTE]


Claro que no, se ve una camiseta con la inscripción LADY, de tatuajes, nada. Me parece gordo que te has equivocado de foto o mejor dicho, ni puta idea tienes de las mierdas que subes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Deja de hacerte propaganda, gordo cerdo...
> 
> Tus dedos son cortos y gordos y tus manos, igual.



MIS DEDOS.. LOS TUYOS.. POLLA FINA.. JAJAJAJ


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Hijo de puta folla travolos ni en marruecos tienen esa mentalidad misógina y retrógrada.. las mujeres decimos tacos nos cagamos en vuestros muertos y os damso leña igual que hace un hombre TENEMOS DERECHOS SIMPLEMENTE POR EXISTIR MÁS AÚN POR SER MUJER, NOS MERECEMOS TODO LO MEJOR Y VOSOTROS A CALLAR Y TRAGAR.
> JÓDETE MACHISTA DE MIERDA HABLO Y DIGO LO QUE ME SALE DEL COÑO TE QUEDA MEDIANAMENTE CLARO YA ESCORIA?




Retardado, ya te lo dije varias veces, soy mujer y se que ninguna mujer habla como una prostitura barata, a menos que lo sea. En tu caso no. De prostituta barata femenina, nada. Es muy probable que seas un hombre ya que solo los hombres viven desesperados por el sexo.

O has visto a alguna de aquellas mujeres de este foro que has acusado de ser travelos que tengan tu mismo vocabulario?

No, verdad? Por ellas son mujeres de verdad y no caen en el lenguaje bajo, como el tuyo y eso es lo que te jode.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> que no se ven letras dices hijo de puta pederasta'? ENCIMA DE MENTIROSO CEGATO... SERÁ DE LOS POLLAZOS QUE TE LLEVAS DE LEFA MORA EN LOS OJOS.. Se ve el tramo del comienzo del tatto que coinciden con las fotos que estában subidas en pasion.com y que yo tengo descargadas , *ñeeeccc a joderse HIJOS DE PUTAAAA , PONEOS HEMOAL QUE OS VA A HACER FALTA VIENEN MÁS SORPRESAS.. *




Claro que no, se ve una camiseta con la inscripción LADY, de tatuajes, nada. Me parece gordo que te has equivocado de foto o mejor dicho, ni puta idea tienes de las mierdas que subes.
[/QUOTE]
EL BRAZO DE LA TRAVOLO SE LE VE UN TATTOO PUTA ESCORIA MIERDA SECA POLLA FINA...


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Deja de hacerte propaganda, gordo cerdo...
> 
> Tus dedos son cortos y gordos y tus manos, igual.



Si folla menos que el gallo de una veleta, por eso anda obsesionado constantemente con el tema, por aquello de dime de que presumes............
Los que follamos, ni lo comentamos,


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> MIS DEDOS.. LOS TUYOS.. POLLA FINA.. JAJAJAJ
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090181
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090182





Guau! Que manitas tan "bellas y cuidadas", no?


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Claro que no, se ve una camiseta con la inscripción LADY, de tatuajes, nada. Me parece gordo que te has equivocado de foto o mejor dicho, ni puta idea tienes de las mierdas que subes.



EL BRAZO DE LA TRAVOLO SE LE VE UN TATTOO PUTA ESCORIA MIERDA SECA POLLA FINA...
[/QUOTE]


Estás ciego? No hay ningún tatuaje, travelo envidioso de las mujeres de verdad!!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues que divertido el mundo del cine. Para ti todo



¿Acaso no sabia usted que toda la vida es como una gran pelicula de cine, donde cada uno de nosotros interpretamos nuestros respectivos papeles tanto como personajes protagonistas y secundarios al unisono?

Por cierto, permitame de paso el atrevimiento de formularle tambien la siguiente pregunta de caracter intimo, por supuesto es usted perfectamente libre de no contestar: ¿ha sido sodomizada alguna vez?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Retardado, ya te lo dije varias veces, soy mujer y se que ninguna mujer habla como una prostitura barata, a menos que lo sea. En tu caso no. De prostituta barata femenina, nada. Es muy probable que seas un hombre ya que solo los hombres viven desesperados por el sexo.
> 
> O has visto a alguna de aquellas mujeres de este foro que has acusado de ser travelos que tengan tu mismo vocabulario?
> 
> No, verdad? Por ellas son mujeres de verdad y no caen en el lenguaje bajo, como el tuyo y eso es lo que te jode.



QUE YA TE HE DICHO QUE LOS TRAVOLOS NOS SOIS MUJERES AUNQUE TE LO SIENTAS POLLA FINA. Y TANTO QUE LAS HE VISTO ESCRIBIR TACOS, GORDA DE MIERDA QUE ME TIENE MU HARTA, DIGO LO QUE ME SALE DE LA PEPITILLA .. LA PAZ VERGA NINFÓMANA VICIOSA, DE CADIZ SE FOLLÓ MEDIO FLORO . OTRA QUE SE FOLLA A TODO CON EL QUE QUEDA Y ES NINFÓMANA Y MUY CORTITA ANDALUZA TAMBIÉN, LA TRAVOLO MANDRILEÑA QUE ES DE BURGOS GUARRA GUEAR JEVITONTA PUTA DE PROFESION Y TRAVOLO. YO EN CAMBIO NO QUIERO FOLLARME A NINGÚN PERDEDOR DEL FLORO. QUIENES SON LAS DESESPERADAS Y QUIEN NO?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Guau! Que manitas tan "bellas y cuidadas", no?



CLARO MIRA !


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> QUE YA TE HE DICHO QUE LOS TRAVOLOS NOS SOIS MUJERES AUNQUE TE LO SIENTAS POLLA FINA. Y TANTO QUE LAS HE VISTO ESCRIBIR TACOS, GORDA DE MIERDA QUE ME TIENE MU HARTA, DIGO LO QUE ME SALE DE LA PEPITILLA .. LA PAZ VERGA NINFÓMANA VICIOSA, DE CADIZ SE FOLLÓ MEDIO FLORO . OTRA QUE SE FOLLA A TODO CON EL QUE QUEDA Y ES NINFÓMANA Y MUY CORTITA ANDALUZA TAMBIÉN, LA TRAVOLO MANDRILEÑA QUE ES DE BURGOS GUARRA GUEAR JEVITONTA PUTA DE PROFESION Y TRAVOLO. YO EN CAMBIO NO QUIERO FOLLARME A NINGÚN PERDEDOR DEL FLORO. QUIENES SON LAS DESESPERADAS Y QUIEN NO?




Y que te importa? estás envidos@? Por que lo normal sería que no te importase lo que hacen o dicen las otras mujeres del foro, y te lo demostraron todas. Todas, te ignoran y me imagino que se cagaran de risa sobre lo que escribes.

Y aunque te joda, soy mujer, soy argentina y vivo en 'Alemania y me cago de risa de VOS, P E L O T U D O !


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CLARO MIRA !
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090192




iGGGGIIITTTT!!! Labios de fumador y dedos de idem


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y que te importa? estás envidos@? Por que lo normal sería que no te importase lo que hacen o dicen las otras mujeres del foro, y te lo demostraron todas. Todas, te ignoran y me imagino que se cagaran de risa sobre lo que escribes.
> 
> Y aunque te joda, soy mujer, soy argentina y vivo en 'Alemania y me cago de risa de VOS, P E L O T U D O !



No ha contado que fué víctima de abusos por un familiar cercano y quedó trastornado de forma irreversible y por eso ese desajuste de odiar a las mujeres y hacerse pasar por una y además la mejor de todas.
La palabra travelo, la repite obsesivamente
Freud de manual.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y que te importa? estás envidos@? Por que lo normal sería que no te importase lo que hacen o dicen las otras mujeres del foro, y te lo demostraron todas. Todas, te ignoran y me imagino que se cagaran de risa sobre lo que escribes.
> 
> Y aunque te joda, soy mujer, soy argentina y vivo en 'Alemania y me cago de risa de VOS, P E L O T U D O !



CLARO LEON DIAZ MUJER CON PLUMA VAMOS UN PUTO MARICÓN ES LO QUE ERES Y LO QUE SIEMPRE HABEIS SIDO LOS MARICONES TRAVOLOS OPERADOS . A mi no me importa la vida de las demás pero a tí si te importa la mía.. sólo leerte se nota puta escoria, ME ENVIDIAS POR SER MUJER Y TÚ NO, COMEPOLLAS BARATO.. por cierto tengo tu foto de mariquita floja, eres éste REPITO HASTA LA SACIEDAD ERES UN TRAVOLO NO UNA MUJER. HIJO DE PUTA REVIENTA !

PUTO MARICOOOOOOONN CON MUCHA PLUMA


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> CLARO LEON DIAZ MUJER CON PLUMA VAMOS UN PUTO MARICÓN ES LO QUE ERES Y LO QUE SIEMPRE HABEIS SIDO LOS MARICONES TRAVOLOS OPERADOS . A mi no me importa la vida de las demás pero a tí si te importa la mía.. sólo leerte se nota puta escoria, ME ENVIDIAS POR SER MUJER Y TÚ NO, COMEPOLLAS BARATO.. por cierto tengo tu foto de mariquita floja, eres éste REPITO HASTA LA SACIEDAD ERES UN TRAVOLO NO UNA MUJER. HIJO DE PUTA REVIENTA !
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090224
> PUTO MARICOOOOOOONN CON MUCHA PLUMA




No creo que ese pibe argentino, el tontito ese tenga los mismos conocimientos que yo de aleman, wenn du weißt, was ich meine...

El hecho de que busques cualquier cosa para combinar con la otra, como has hecho ahora , solo demuestra, que no tenés ni la mas puta idea de quien soy. O te crees, gordo forro, que el salame ese de la foto podría escribír algo coherente?

No, querido, no. Ni puta idea tenés de quien soy yo, por eso haces lo de siempre, sacar a alguno que conocés y crees que somos las mismas personas. Lamentablemente, como te lo demuestran día a día, tus horas, días y anios en cuentas de telegram, instragram, twitter y foros varios solo te lleva a tu burbuja.

Debo decirte, que está muy mal de la cabeza. Antiguamente a gente como a vos las metian en en el manicomio, hoy en día, al parecer se los deja campar a sus anchas en redes sociales y tenemos el resultado que tenemos: Tu persona.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No creo que ese pibe argentino, el tontito ese tenga los mismos conocimientos que yo de aleman, wenn du weißt, was ich meine...
> 
> El hecho de que busques cualquier cosa para combinar con la otra, como has hecho ahora , solo demuestra, que no tenés ni la mas puta idea de quien soy. O te crees, gordo forro, que el salame ese de la foto podría escribír algo coherente?
> 
> ...



jajajjaaj como te escuece el csi hijo de puta travolooo revienta puto locooo


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jajajjaaj como te escuece el csi hijo de puta travolooo revienta puto locooo




Que csi, salame? Ya te dije, soy mujer, soy argentina y vivo en Alemania, y no conozco a ninguna mujer que diga tener un papo de 30 cm, solo los hombres alardean del tamanio de la poronga que poseen, ergo, sos un hombre.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tu has currado con tus niños en la sala Bagdag cetaceo maloliente hijolagranputa.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> jajajjaaj como te escuece el csi hijo de puta travolooo revienta puto locooo



Es verdad que curraste en la sala Bagdad cetáceo mal oliente?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> DEDO PULGAR CORTE A LA ALTURA DE LA UÑA , Y ANULAR EN YEMA. POSIBLEMENTE DE MANIPULAR OBJETOS CORTANTES... QUE HAS HECHO CON ESOS DEDOS ? Y LAS UÑAS AMARILLAS, FUMAS CÓMO UN CARRETERO CALVO BUFÓN MIO PREFERIDO. JAJAJAJA @El tuerto Bowman



Dios te conserve la vista cetáceo, dejé de fumar hace once años, y ni rastro de nicotina en mis dedos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Va a rodar una versión corta del Señor de los Anillos? O se centrará en las comunidades vecinales de Mordor y Origrimmar? Úrsula-khai!



Va a rodar Liberad al cetáceo de Bot.


----------



## Nebulosas (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Va a rodar Liberad al cetáceo de Bot.




En vez de liberad a willy?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> En vez de liberad a willy?



Es una secuela con cetáceo humano.


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Siempre, siempre y repetida miles y miles de veces la palabra TRAVOLO y PEDERASTA
Por qué será esa obsesión compulsiva y tan delatadora???????
No hace falta ser psicoanalista para sacar una conclusión.
Yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Acaso no sabia usted que toda la vida es como una gran pelicula de cine, donde cada uno de nosotros interpretamos nuestros respectivos papeles tanto como personajes protagonistas y secundarios al unisono?
> 
> Por cierto, permitame de paso el atrevimiento de formularle tambien la siguiente pregunta de caracter intimo, por supuesto es usted perfectamente libre de no contestar: ¿ha sido sodomizada alguna vez?



Tengo dado de sí el agujero del culo de todo lo que cago, soy inversa a ratona


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Pues a Harley y a mi, como Rafael Gonzalez Rodrigo (ragonro66) de Mataró, no nos ha llegado nada, y eso que estamos localizados en un negocio de informática muy conocido,



Te pillé, pederasta


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

Bueno,me he deslogueado y veo que Ramontxu sigue jugando al Mr. Potato con recortes y fotos de pobres diablos de por ahí, hablando como Belén Esteban y confirmando día a día que la medicación no le hace efecto


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bueno,me he deslogueado y veo que Ramontxu sigue jugando al Mr. Potato con recortes y fotos de pobres diablos de por ahí, hablando como Belén Esteban y confirmando día a día que la medicación no le hace efecto



Sigue igual, no se aprecia mejoría de su bipolaridad, por eso @zog le dió puerta.


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bueno,me he deslogueado y veo que Ramontxu sigue jugando al Mr. Potato con recortes y fotos de pobres diablos de por ahí, hablando como Belén Esteban y confirmando día a día que la medicación no le hace efecto



Pues lleva unos días que la ha tomado contigo y te está "agregando" una serie de multis y fotos que no veas y la "mala" vida gótica que llevas en Madrid y bla, bla, bla........


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Sigue igual, no se aprecia mejoría de su bipolaridad, por eso @zog le dió puerta.



Yo conozco personas bipolares y esquizofrénicas y no se comportan así. Ramontxu ha de tener una tara más seria.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Pues lleva unos días que la ha tomado contigo y te está "agregando" una serie de multis y fotos que no veas y la "mala" vida gótica que llevas en Madrid y bla, bla, bla........



Menudo pupurri de foreras se montó.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo conozco personas bipolares y esquizofrénicas y no se comportan así. Ramontxu ha de tener una tara más seria.



Al final será cierta la teoría de @masia, sobre esa obsesión que tiene con los pederastas


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Pues lleva unos días que la ha tomado contigo y te está "agregando" una serie de multis y fotos que no veas y la "mala" vida gótica que llevas en Madrid y bla, bla, bla........



Me habrá visto hablar con el pelirrojo y se cree que se lo voy a quitar o algo así. Cuando empezó a decir que soy nosequien fue a raíz de que me asociará con @Pepe la rana 

Vamos, que es como un niño pequeño, no aguanta que otros usen sus juguetitos


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Menudo pupurri de foreras se montó.



También he visto que me acusa de dedicarme a la prestitasion. No habrá trabajo en el mundo que se me diera tan mal como ese


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Al final será cierta la teoría de @masia, sobre esa obsesión que tiene con los pederastas



Pederasta de día y forere delatadore de noche


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> También he visto que me acusa de dedicarme a la prestitasion. No habrá trabajo en el mundo que se me diera tan mal como ese



Así es, estás anunciada en alguna webs de lumis.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> A veces, uno puede hacerse un croquis mental, de como puede ser la persona que hay detrás de un nick, con más o menos acierto, por los mensajes que nos intercambiamos y seguramente en persona no nos íbamos a sorprender mucho, PERO que haya recurrido a una web de contactos sexuales y sacado una foto de una muchacha con la Capilla Sixtina tatuada, rastas rubias, y diga que eres tú, SE ME HA CAIDO UN MITO,



Tira para el hilo del ignore que han puesto algo interesante.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Así es, estás anunciada en alguna webs de lumis.



En dos. Estoy diversificando el negocio


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> A veces, uno puede hacerse un croquis mental, de como puede ser la persona que hay detrás de un nick, con más o menos acierto, por los mensajes que nos intercambiamos y seguramente en persona no nos íbamos a sorprender mucho, PERO que haya recurrido a una web de contactos sexuales y sacado una foto de una muchacha con la Capilla Sixtina tatuada, rastas rubias, y diga que eres tú, SE ME HA CAIDO UN MITO,



Rastas? Para que se me pudra el pelo... El otro día tuve el reconocimiento médico del curro, y cuando me sacaron sangre estaba con los ojos cerrados como si me estuvieran matando. Como para hacerme tatuajes estoy yo

Melenas al viento jevimetal SIEMPRE

La imaginación de ramontxu no tiene límites.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Rastas? Para que se me pudra el pelo... El otro día tuve el reconocimiento médico del curro, y cuando me sacaron sangre estaba con los ojos cerrados como si me estuvieran matando. Como para hacerme tatuajes estoy yo
> 
> Melenas al viento jevimetal SIEMPRE
> 
> La imaginación de ramontxu no tiene límites.



Yo no paso revisión del curro desde el año 1999.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo no paso revisión del curro desde el año 1999.



Aquí trabajamos con máquinas, se hace todos los años.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí trabajamos con máquinas, se hace todos los años.



Pero es voluntaria no?


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pero es voluntaria no?



Si, es voluntaria. Pero bueno, son minivacaciones, como las charlas de mierda y los cursos


----------



## masia (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Rastas? Para que se me pudra el pelo... El otro día tuve el reconocimiento médico del curro, y cuando me sacaron sangre estaba con los ojos cerrados como si me estuvieran matando. Como para hacerme tatuajes estoy yo
> 
> Melenas al viento jevimetal SIEMPRE
> 
> La imaginación de ramontxu no tiene límites.



Y además la lumi esa, con tanto piercing no pasa el control del aeropuerto,


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Y además la lumi esa, con tanto piercing no pasa el control del aeropuerto,



Joder, no ve visto la foto


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, no ve visto la foto



A ver si viene Toni SetaGut y la pone de nuevo.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> A ver si viene Toni SetaGut y la pone de nuevo.



Estará investigando por ahi


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estará investigando por ahi



Recopilar esos pegotes que pone tiene mucha faena.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Recopilar esos pegotes que pone tiene mucha faena.



Si, un trabajo a tiempo completo. No hay horas en el día para ello, debe patrocinarlo todo biden


----------



## masia (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, un trabajo a tiempo completo. No hay horas en el día para ello, debe patrocinarlo todo biden



Has pasado a ser azog, ya que en mensajes del gallego le responde que es el travelo jevitonto y con la antigüedad que tiene.
Toma del frasco.........


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Has pasado a ser azog, ya que en mensajes del gallego le responde que es el travelo jevitonto y con la antigüedad que tiene.
> Toma del frasco.........



También dice que yo soy Azog, que suplanto su cuenta.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Has pasado a ser azog, ya que en mensajes del gallego le responde que es el travelo jevitonto y con la antigüedad que tiene.
> Toma del frasco.........



A mi me divierte en su función de bufón del foro. Después de un duro día de trabajo , que menos que echarse unas risas.
Cuando le interesaba , era un tío joven y guapo , ahora soy un multi de @Jevitronka.


----------



## masia (15 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mi me divierte en su función de bufón del foro. Después de un duro día de trabajo , que menos que echarse unas risas.
> Cuando le interesaba , era un tío joven y guapo , ahora soy un multi de @Jevitronka.



Hace mucho tiempo que su camello le engaña, y así le va........


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo que su camello le engaña, y así le va........



Su camello es un hombre de 54 años con las manos peludas. Hasta ahí voy a contar por el momento. Ah , bueno , y el tipo ese se la folla.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> La zoofilia es delito penal (art. 337)



Son tal para cual , al maromo no lo conozco , pero alguna vez me ha llegado insinuar que comparten la cuenta del foro.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Me cuesta creerte, de que haya 2 seres igual de retorcidos y enfermos



Yo desconozco vuestras historias , pero supongo que sabéis de lo que habla.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman como te haga un csi, y vea que eres tu, te mando a la nevera.
> Lo sepas,



Supongo que estás hablando con Jorge Fernández el Pajeador, oriundo de Culleredo, no me interesan sus rebuznos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Pues desloguéate, que está "soltando lastre", pero claro.............................



Paso, me metió en el ignore y no me interesa lo que rebuzne un pajillero como el.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Por que eres antipático y no hay quien te aguante, en cambio conmigo de momento, no me ha "refrigerado",



Sabes lo que le jodió de verdad, que le advertí por privado de que se arrepentiria de dar cancha al botijo.
El tiempo me ha dado la razón.


----------



## masia (15 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Sabes lo que le jodió de verdad, que le advertí por privado de que se arrepentiria de dar cancha al botijo.
> El tiempo me ha dado la razón.



No se podía saber,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> No se podía saber,



Que vaaaaaaa, fue algo inesperado, una sorpresa mayúscula.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me habrá visto hablar con el pelirrojo y se cree que se lo voy a quitar o algo así. Cuando empezó a decir que soy nosequien fue a raíz de que me asociará con @Pepe la rana
> 
> Vamos, que es como un niño pequeño, no aguanta que otros usen sus juguetitos



Desde que me metió en el ignore no me entero de nada de este sujeto. La auténtica saluz....

Qué le pasa ahora?


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Desde que me metió en el ignore no me entero de nada de este sujeto. La auténtica saluz....
> 
> Qué le pasa ahora?



Lo de siempre, ceseis chorra


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Has pasado a ser azog, ya que en mensajes del gallego le responde que es el travelo jevitonto y con la antigüedad que tiene.
> Toma del frasco.........



Madre mía


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mi me divierte en su función de bufón del foro. Después de un duro día de trabajo , que menos que echarse unas risas.
> Cuando le interesaba , era un tío joven y guapo , ahora soy un multi de @Jevitronka.



Pero a ti no te quería vender a la hija en matrimonio como si fuera una cabra?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero a ti no te quería vender a la hija en matrimonio como si fuera una cabra?



Si , bueno , hemos bromeado sobre el asunto. Decía que me la reservaba y tal... 

Las hijas son guapas, las cosas como son.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si , bueno , hemos bromeado sobre el asunto. Decía que me la reservaba y tal...
> 
> Las hijas son guapas, las cosas como son.



Tiene un amplísimo catálogo donde elegir


----------



## jesus88 (15 Jun 2022)

en mi opinion masturbarte viendo porno es el mayor placer que existe, solo superado por follar con una buena amante.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tengo dado de sí el agujero del culo de todo lo que cago, soy inversa a ratona



Que soez.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> en mi opinion masturbarte viendo porno es el mayor placer que existe, solo superado por follar con una buena amante.



Yo disfrutaba mas masturbandome viendo porno mientras todavia era virgen, por eso a veces me pregunto si me compenso dejar de serlo.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que soez.



Pregunta cosas normales


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pregunta cosas normales



A mi me parecia que era una pregunta perfectamente oportuna en un ambiente distendido como este entre dos personas adultas y libres de ataduras o convencionalismos, por eso permitame volver a insistir y preguntarle si en alguna ocasion ha sentido salir goteando semen de su esfinter anal.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi me parecia que era una pregunta perfectamente oportuna en un ambiente distendido como este entre dos personas adultas y libres de ataduras o convencionalismos, por eso permitame volver a insistir y preguntarle si en alguna ocasion ha sentido salir goteando semen de su esfinter anal.



Bajo mis pantalones no dejó asomar ni al ginecólogo, sea por delante o por detras


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bajo mis pantalones no dejó asomar ni al ginecólogo, sea por delante o por detras



De acuerdo, deduzco entonces que todavia es usted virgen, al menos analmente. Pero digame, ¿no le daria morbo dejarle a un hombre el miembro viril impregnado de mierda?


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> De acuerdo, deduzco entonces que todavia es usted virgen, al menos analmente. Pero digame, ¿no le daria morbo dejarle a un hombre el miembro viril impregnado de mierda?



Menos de lo que te daría dejarte tu


----------



## masia (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bajo mis pantalones no dejó asomar ni al ginecólogo, sea por delante o por detras



Jamía, no sé que les das, pero atraes a los "hanspergers" como las abejas al panal,


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Menos de lo que te daría dejarte tu



Que insinua, ¿acaso osa usted poner en duda mi hombria heterosexual?

Pongase un arnes con dildo y a ver quien es aqui mas macho de los dos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (15 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo de siempre, ceseis chorra



Desde que me puso en el ignore, por el motivo que @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y yo sabemos , la verdad que me pierdo todos sus sarados pero he ganado en tranquilidad......


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Desde que me puso en el ignore, por el motivo que @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL y yo sabemos , la verdad que me pierdo todos sus sarados pero he ganado en tranquilidad......



Yo tengo muchas horas de conexión y mensajes a costa de enzarzarse con ramontxu


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que insinua, ¿acaso osa usted poner en duda mi hombria heterosexual?
> 
> Pongase un arnes con dildo y a ver quien es aqui mas macho de los dos.



Si te diría que yo ¿Te lo tomarías bien o te lo tomarías mal?


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Jamía, no sé que les das, pero atraes a los "hanspergers" como las abejas al panal,



Por algo me he quedado soltera


----------



## Bestiajo (15 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> *Es la mora empepinada: jevitonta, lady asco, guiltyguarrrear , azaleo, el travelo rubio y bigotes de gato la amig@ morena otro travolo operado, el csi ha sido total, tenía recopilado desde el dia uno FOTOS, que se me acercó la boyera trans de jevitonta y empepinada, en esta ultima la envidia hacia mi eras muy evidente y descarada, dió de baja la de guilty guarrear CON LA QUE SE DESTAPÓ QUE ESTABA CELOS@ DE MÍ, PORQUE DOWMAN MASIA PEPEELSAPO Y CIA SE ESTABAN EMPEZANDO A COLGAR POR MI Y ME TIRABAN LA CAÑA, Y CLARO ELLE CÓMO BUEN TRAVOLO MARICÓN QUE ÉS, ESTABA CELOSO POR NO PODER COMPETIR CON UNA MUJER GUAPA, CON CUERPAZO, PERSONALIDAD DE VERDAD, BIOLÓGICA, QUE LE ESTABA QUITANDO A SUS POTENCIALES CLIENTES Y ESO ES PASTA Y PRESTIGIO EN EL FORO QUE ESTABA PERDIENDO, EN SU MERMADA Y PSICÓTICA ESQUIZO CABEZA.. para ser más activa con jevitonta empepinada, y posteriormente abrió las de lady asco azaleo sick vómito.. *
> _*En ninguna de todas las cuentas ha sido femenina, se expresa cómo un tio trans, no entiende de biología femenina, no tiene menstruacción , su morfologia cuerpo y mandíbula- frente son muy masculinas, demasiado, es una folla moros ( es mora ) es proinvasión y en todas sus cuentas es fiel al islamismo y comunismo, demasiadas casualidades, el ojo que me envió por privado y el pelo con la cuenta de jevitonta, coinciden con las de lady asco guiltyguarrear, que a su vez coincide con la foto de su profesión de puta barata - extensiones de rastas de trenzas, cómo decían en el foro y yo investigué es puta particular.. aqui el anuncio: laura 23 años las rozas madrid, gótica muy tatuada y muy viciosa, se ofrece para darte placer, soy particular, te daré lo que gustes junto a mis amigas que siempre van conmigo ( mismas frases que decia en el foro con el nick de empepinada y sus amigas el otro troll y bigotes de gato, DONDE SUBIÓ HASTA FOTOS DE CÓMO SE MORREABAN Y LIABAN ) el anuncio lo tuvo que dar de baja al verse expuesta por mí, ES en EL HILO DE la deconstrucción de empepinada nour, el NCB la estaba buscando para darle un escarmiento y piterkks downman masio atacaban a éste último, ya lo sabes @NCB david que así es... A ncb lo conozco lo tengo agregado en insta y no es el nacor que pusieron aquí, es un chaval joven empresaurio de redes tecnológicas, a no ser que lo estén suplantando el tal nacor a este david.. *_
> * A EL PEDERASTA SEGURETA MARICÓN CALVO ANORÉXICO multicuentas DE LUIS GARCIA REDONDO - GANGREL 14/88- BESTIAXU -PITERWAS- DOWNMAN- MASIO CULO ESCOCIO, COPROFAGIA , CRISCOCAINÓMANO, PEPOELSAPO, LE TUVO QUE PEDIR DISCULPAS PÚBLICAMENTE POR HABERSE ACOSTADO CON ÉL Y CRITICARLO EN EL FORO, EL CALVO LE DIJO QUE O LE PEDIA PERDON O SE LA CARGABA .. ahí estába cagadita pidiendo perdón con su cuenta de jevitonta se puede buscar todavía.. PRECISAMENTE LA CUENTA DE GUILTYGUARREAR SE LLEVABA A MATAR CON LUIS GARCIA REDONDO. SE PRESUME QUE ES EL MISMO QUE DOWNMAN Y GANGREL14/88 TIENE LOS MISMOS DEDOS MANO ( SÍ HICE CSI DE TODO: DEDOS RELOJES MANO PELUDA ASQUEROSA HASTA LA ROPA DE UN POLAR GRIS COINCIDE, HORARIOS DE POSTEOS , FORMAS DE EXPRESIÓN , EDADES ,LUGAR DE RESIDENCIA, TRABAJO NOCTURNO Y GUARDIAS ) .. *
> 
> ...



Para qué me citas flipao ¿multicuenta de qué? Al menos con la mía te has colado. Por cierto, no grites.


----------



## Calahan (15 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> El sexo no es una necesidad. Ningún organismo muere por no tener sexo, nadie enferma por no tener sexo. El agua es una necesidad, la comida, cobijarse de los elementos.
> 
> La noción popular de que el sexo es una necesidad viene de aquí, de la pirámide de Maslow, y su formación recoge las opiniones del autor, no es fruto de experimentos científicos ni nada por el estilo:



Mentira. 
Es más probable tener ciertas enfernedades si no hay sexo. 
Ejemplo: cáncer de próstata.


----------



## Calahan (16 Jun 2022)

Pero falso.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (16 Jun 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Mentira.
> Es más probable tener ciertas enfernedades si no hay sexo.
> Ejemplo: cáncer de próstata.



*Eso no lo convierte en una necesidad*. También *es más probable desarrollar ciertas enfermedades si tocas la guitarra flamenca* (síndrome del túnel carpiano, tendinitis, bursitis, tenosinovitis, síndrome de De Quervain, tendinosis, síndrome del opérculo torácico, síndrome de dolor miofascial, síndrome del túnel cubital, dedo en gatillo, etc), también no sentándose bien en la silla *frente al ordenador *(hernias, todo tipo de problemas cervicales) también sentado bien pero demasiado *tiempo*, también *comiendo dulces*, también *bebiendo alcohol* (cirrosis, cáncer), comiendo comida basura (varios cánceres), también *fumando *(cánceres, disfunción eréctil, caries, etc) también haciendo *atletismo*, también *conduciendo*,(el más probable morir y quedar en silla de ruedas) etc etc etc. *Ninguna de esas actividades es una necesidad humana hacerlas ni evitarlas*, como el sexo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2022)

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dice que trabaja mucho, como si tocarse el coño y difamar gente desconocida en la red fuese un trabajo. Esa lo más que ha trabajado a sido de azafata en el Mercadona ofreciendo pinchos de queso para probar. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , te ponía a currar conmigo en la fábrica , que me cago en Buda. , ibas a desear morirte. Así de claro te lo digo. Hay que tener ovarios para hacer las cosas , ovarios que ya has demostrado que no tienes. Mira a @Jevitronka , ¡ovarios! , ¡ovarios tiene la chavala para trabajar en una fábrica! ,¡lo que no tienes tú! Eso te lo garantizo.

Esta tarde he pensado en ti y te dedico esta foto.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

PORQUÉ LO BORRAS TRAVOLO PICHA FINA Y AMORFA? PUTO MARICONA NENAZA
[IMG alt="Azog el Profanador"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/40/40651.jpg?1641479293[/IMG]
*Azog el Profanador
Siervo de Sauron*
Desde 10 Sep 2012 Mensajes 20.850 Reputación 31.210 Lugar Gundabad

 hace 7 minutos

Nuevo
Añadir marcador
#569
@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dice que trabaja mucho, como si tocarse el coño y difamar gente desconocida en la red fuese un trabajo. Esa lo más que ha trabajado a sido de azafata en el Mercadona ofreciendo pinchos de queso para comer. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , te ponía a currar conmigo en la fábrica , que me cago en Buda. , ibas a desear morirte. Así de claro te lo digo. Hay que tener ovarios para hacer las cosas , ovarios que ya has demostrado que no tienes. Mira a @Jevitronka , ¡ovarios! , ¡ovarios tiene la chavala! , ¡lo que no tienes tú!

Vas por la vida vacilando a la gente , por el foro con tus multis. ¿De qué presumes? , ¿de mujer empoderada que se ríe de @masia , @El tuerto Bowman Bowman
HIJO DE PUTA TRAVOLOL JEVITONTO QUE ANDA QUE NO SE NORTA QUE ERES TÚ, CURRANDO EN UNA FÁBRICA CÓMO BUEN MACHORRO QUE ERES, YA TE LO HE DICHO MIL VECES ERES UN TRAVOLO Y LOS TRAVOLOS NO SOIS MUJERES.. MI TRABAJO ES MÁS FINO Y RECONOCIDO, EL DE UNA FÁBRICA LO PUEDE HACER CUALQUIERA SIN CATEGORÍA O NIVEL.. SER AZAFATA DE IMAGEN CON IDIONAS Y PROTOCOLO NO, ME SOBRA TRABAJO A PUNTA PALA Y NO PUEDO COGER MÁS PORQUE SI NO EXPLOTO, HOY DOS EMPRESAS PIDIENDO QUE TRABAJE PARA ELLOS, CUBRRILE UNA BAJA VACACIONES ETC, Y NO PUEDO PORQUE ME INFLUYE HORARIOS CON EL QUE TENGO MIO.. A DIFERENCIA DE TÍ A MI SI ME APRECIAN NO ME TIRAN CÓMO UN PERRO ES UN MES QUE ES LO QUE ERES , NO TE AGUANTA NADIE PERRO PULGOSO ! EL DOWNMAN MASIO CULO ESCOCIO NO ES GENTE, ES MIERDA DIRECTAMENTE DEL CULO DE SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dice que trabaja mucho, como si tocarse el coño y difamar gente desconocida en la red fuese un trabajo. Esa lo más que ha trabajado a sido de azafata en el Mercadona ofreciendo pinchos de queso para probar. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , te ponía a currar conmigo en la fábrica , que me cago en Buda. , ibas a desear morirte. Así de claro te lo digo. Hay que tener ovarios para hacer las cosas , ovarios que ya has demostrado que no tienes. Mira a @Jevitronka , ¡ovarios! , ¡ovarios tiene la chavala para trabajar en una fábrica! , ¡lo que no tienes tú! Eso te lo garantizo.
> 
> Esta tarde he pensado en ti y te dedico esta foto.



YO TE DEDICO ÉSTO BASTARDO MARICONA..


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (16 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por algo me he quedado soltera



Para ser nuncafollista tienes demasiado buen humor, a ti te folla el butanero, o alguien, no mientas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> PORQUÉ LO BORRAS TRAVOLO PICHA FINA Y AMORFA? PUTO MARICONA NENAZA
> [IMG alt="Azog el Profanador"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/40/40651.jpg?1641479293[/IMG]
> *Azog el Profanador
> Siervo de Sauron*
> ...



Ya no engañas a nadie , Estopa te ha dedicado una canción.

Son las cuatro de la tarde
Amanece un nuevo día
Ya no te hablas con casi nadie
Por culpa, ay de tu melancolía

Dicen que son tus colegas
Los que te llevan por la mala vida
Pero es que tú eres la oveja negra
Y que tú solito te lías

Pasa a tranca y a barranca
Sales de tu portería
Porque últimamente ya no se te levanta
Porque estás hecho un porquería
Porque te me apareces como los fantasmas
Como una mala melodía
Las palabras se te atrancan si te registra la policía


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> YO TE DEDICO ÉSTO BASTARDO MARICONA..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091540
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091541



Hostia , la mano de una momia!!


----------



## Calahan (16 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> *Eso no lo convierte en una necesidad*. También *es más probable desarrollar ciertas enfermedades si tocas la guitarra flamenca* (síndrome del túnel carpiano, tendinitis, bursitis, tenosinovitis, síndrome de De Quervain, tendinosis, síndrome del opérculo torácico, síndrome de dolor miofascial, síndrome del túnel cubital, dedo en gatillo, etc), también no sentándose bien en la silla *frente al ordenador *(hernias, todo tipo de problemas cervicales) también sentado bien pero demasiado *tiempo*, también *comiendo dulces*, también *bebiendo alcohol* (cirrosis, cáncer), comiendo comida basura (varios cánceres), también *fumando *(cánceres, disfunción eréctil, caries, etc) también haciendo *atletismo*, también *conduciendo*,(el más probable morir y quedar en silla de ruedas) etc etc etc. *Ninguna de esas actividades es una necesidad humana hacerlas ni evitarlas*, como el sexo.



Sobrevivir no es vivir.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hostia , la mano de una momia!!



HOSTIA LA MANO DEFORME DE UN ESQUIZO..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ya no engañas a nadie , Estopa te ha dedicado una canción.
> 
> Son las cuatro de la tarde
> Amanece un nuevo día
> ...



ESTA TARDE NOCHE; 2 LIGUES UNA DECLARACIÓN A BOCAJARRO UNA PEDIDA DE RELACIÓN FORMAL OTRA DE QUEDAR Y CONOCERNOS Y LA OTRA LA DE SIEMPRE: ESPERARÉ SIEMPRE TE AMO PRINCESA MIA.. 3 TIOS PRENDADOS DE LA MOI... ESO SIN ARREGLARME SI ME ARREGLO YA--


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Bestiajo dijo:


> Para qué me citas flipao ¿multicuenta de qué? Al menos con la mía te has colado. Por cierto, no grites.



BESTIAJO ES BESTIAXU FLIPAO TU PADRE, NO CHILLO ENFATIZO!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ESTA TARDE NOCHE; 2 LIGUES UNA DECLARACIÓN A BOCAJARRO UNA PEDIDA DE RELACIÓN FORMAL OTRA DE QUEDAR Y CONOCERNOS Y LA OTRA LA DE SIEMPRE: ESPERARÉ SIEMPRE TE AMO PRINCESA MIA.. 3 TIOS PRENDADOS DE LA MOI... ESO SIN ARREGLARME SI ME ARREGLO YA--



Amor de compra y venta , vaya , cariño , es cierto que haces la calle.



PD: SIEG HEIL!!


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Jun 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Para ser nuncafollista tienes demasiado buen humor, a ti te folla el butanero, o alguien, no mientas.



Eso es porque como lo que quiero, me tomo mis cañas y no voy a un gimnasio a matarme


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dice que trabaja mucho, como si tocarse el coño y difamar gente desconocida en la red fuese un trabajo. Esa lo más que ha trabajado a sido de azafata en el Mercadona ofreciendo pinchos de queso para probar. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , te ponía a currar conmigo en la fábrica , que me cago en Buda. , ibas a desear morirte. Así de claro te lo digo. Hay que tener ovarios para hacer las cosas , ovarios que ya has demostrado que no tienes. Mira a @Jevitronka , ¡ovarios! , ¡ovarios tiene la chavala para trabajar en una fábrica! ,¡lo que no tienes tú! Eso te lo garantizo.
> 
> Esta tarde he pensado en ti y te dedico esta foto.



A currarse tocan, zanahorio


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Jun 2022)

Se transformó en el centro casi de toda actividad en la sociedad ...como si estuviesemos contagiados por un virus y entonces tuvida gira en torno a ello


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Amor de compra y venta , vaya , cariño , es cierto que haces la calle.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: SIEG HEIL!!



No yo no práctico lo que hace tu madre, si os rechazo a todos es precisamente porque no quiero sexo con ninguno, mira por donde es lo que menos ús com, amigos a punta pala tengo, pero no me fio de ninguna para empezar relaciones serias, estáis cómo una Chota mejor atados rn largo que si no cuadra algo, se si da finiquito cómo hice contigo, pero tú obvió nunca me gustastes y lo sabes


----------



## masia (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Amor de compra y venta , vaya , cariño , es cierto que haces la calle.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: SIEG HEIL!!



Ciertamente, menuda aleta de orca,


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Ciertamente, menuda aleta de orca,



El fondo del asunto es que se exhibe pensando que está cañón. Así funciona su primitiva mente de reptil.


----------



## Chino Negro (16 Jun 2022)

Que es follar?
Prefiero protegerla como un Samurái


----------



## masia (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El fondo del asunto es que se exhibe pensando que está cañón. Así funciona su primitiva mente de reptil.



Según pepe la rana, sabes cosas "sensibles" familiares y de su hermana Úrsula.
A ver si lo sueltas, ahora que estás parlanchín y como no eres azog, sino que eres Bowman, que suplanta tu cuenta, quedas a salvo. @Azog el Profanador


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El fondo del asunto es que se exhibe pensando que está cañón. Así funciona su primitiva mente de reptil.



Eso es lo que haces tú y tus amigos...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Eso es lo que haces tú y tus amigos...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092449
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092450
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092451
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092452



A nadie le importan ya tus chifladuras.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A nadie le importan ya tus chifladuras.



FEO DE CARA DE MENTE Y DE CUERPO.. PERDEDOR NATO..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> FEO DE CARA DE MENTE Y DE CUERPO.. PERDEDOR NATO..



MIRA , NON VALES NIN PA FACER ESTERCO!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> MIRA , NON VALES NIN PA FACER ESTERCO!!


----------



## Euron G. (16 Jun 2022)

Ya te lo explica UN GRANDE


----------



## Topollillo (16 Jun 2022)

Pues no lo se, nunca lo hice, pero tengo curiosidad, ¿cuál es la profundidad de un coño?, ¿es como los penes los hay de 35 y de 10 cm o son todos uniformes?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Blando



Lo que te digo, @Jevitronka , las mujeres tenéis el poder de hacernos felices a los hombres. Hoy la jefa de calidad de la fábrica en la que trabajo , se acercó a mi , pensé que venía poner pegas a algo y al final solo vino a comprobar una etiqueta de una caja. Me ha hablado de forma cariñosa y ha sido muy amable. Le he dado las gracias y ella me ha respondido "gracias a ti por tu trabajo" Me ha hecho sentir super bien y me ha levantado el ánimo. Con solo unas palabras. Ese es el auténtico poder de una mujer. Uno puede sentirse muy a gusto con ellas sin estar pensando todo el rato en follar.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que te digo, @Jevitronka , las mujeres tenéis el poder de hacernos felices a los hombres. Hoy la jefa de calidad de la fábrica en la que trabajo , se acercó a mi , pensé que venía poner pegas a algo y al final solo vino a comprobar una etiqueta de una caja. Me ha hablado de forma cariñosa y ha sido muy amable. Le he dado las gracias y ella me ha respondido "gracias a ti por tu trabajo" Me ha hecho sentir super bien y me ha levantado el ánimo. Con solo unas palabras. Ese es el auténtico poder de una mujer. Uno puede sentirse muy a gusto con ellas sin estar pensando todo el rato en follar.



TÚ NO FOLLAS NI PAGANDO Y LO SABES PERDEDOR..


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Pues no lo se, nunca lo hice, pero tengo curiosidad, ¿cuál es la profundidad de un coño?, ¿es como los penes los hay de 35 y de 10 cm o son todos uniformes?



No , hombre , los hay más grandes y más pequeños, suele variar la anchura, habrás oído que hay mujeres con el coño prieto. Las asiáticas tienen el chocho más pequeño en general que las mujeres europeas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TÚ NO FOLLAS NI PAGANDO Y LO SABES PERDEDOR..



Y es así porque no me apetece revolcarme con desconocidas. Esa etapa de mi vida a quedado atrás. ¿Aún te duele que no haya bajado a Cataluña como me pediste varias veces cuándo te conocí? Mujer , no iba a desplazarme cientos de kilómetros para dar gusto a una mujer que podría ser mi madre.

Eres muy mayor , Patricia , tú no vas a la discoteca a ligar , vas al geriátrico.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y es así porque no me apetece revolcarme con desconocidas. Esa etapa de mi vida a quedado atrás. ¿Aún te duele que no haya bajado a Cataluña como me pediste varias veces cuándo te conocí? Mujer , no iba a desplazarme cientos de kilómetros para dar gusto a una mujer que podría ser mi madre.
> 
> Eres muy mayor , Patricia , tú no vas a la discoteca a ligar , vas al geriátrico.



LLEVAS FATAL QUE TE DIJERA QUE NO ME APETECIA CONOCERTE NI DARTE COBIJO Y MENOS AÚN TENER NADA CONTIGO, TE CREES LO QUE YO QUIERO QUE TE CREAS, FUÉ FÁCIL SEGUIRTE EL ROYO CÓMO EL LOCO QUE ERES.. PARA SABER QUE ERES PARTE DE LA PANDILLLA PEDERASTA.. ERES UN ESCOMBRO DEL QUE NINGUNA MUJER ES CAPAZ DE MIRARTE, NI TU MADRE TE MIRA------


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> LLEVAS FATAL QUE TE DIJERA QUE NO ME APETECIA CONOCERTE NI DARTE COBIJO Y MENOS AÚN TENER NADA CONTIGO, TE CREES LO QUE YO QUIERO QUE TE CREAS, FUÉ FÁCIL SEGUIRTE EL ROYO CÓMO EL LOCO QUE ERES.. PARA SABER QUE ERES PARTE DE LA PANDILLLA PEDERASTA.. ERES UN ESCOMBRO DEL QUE NINGUNA MUJER ES CAPAZ DE MIRARTE, NI TU MADRE TE MIRA------



"Bajas a Cataluña y lo haces" ¿recuerdas?


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que te digo, @Jevitronka , las mujeres tenéis el poder de hacernos felices a los hombres. Hoy la jefa de calidad de la fábrica en la que trabajo , se acercó a mi , pensé que venía poner pegas a algo y al final solo vino a comprobar una etiqueta de una caja. Me ha hablado de forma cariñosa y ha sido muy amable. Le he dado las gracias y ella me ha respondido "gracias a ti por tu trabajo" Me ha hecho sentir super bien y me ha levantado el ánimo. Con solo unas palabras. Ese es el auténtico poder de una mujer. Uno puede sentirse muy a gusto con ellas sin estar pensando todo el rato en follar.



Si te lo llegaba decir un hombre no te hubieras sentido bien igual?


----------



## angelbe (17 Jun 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Todos los vírgenes idénticos. Todos con las mismas ideas idénticas.
> 
> Otra puta vez a explicarlo: los cuerpos de mujeres gustan igual que gusta la comida. Tocar unas tetas DE NIVEL es, yo qué sé, una mariscada DE NIVEL. Y tocar un culo DE NIVEL es como un helado de chocolate y avellana DE NIVEL en una heladería. Y meterla en un coño también gusta y mirar de cerca mucho.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues aquí te escribe uno que cada mes por lo menos consigue 2 caras nuevas de media, hay meses que consigo más. Y hablamos de tías de nivel en todo momento.

Llegó un momento que una tía podía estar muy buena y no me ponía tanto, un nombre más a la lista, pero luego me tiraba a alguna normalita con novio o muy difícil y me ponía un montón. Al final es eso, lo que pone realmente es el juego previo. Cuando estas muy acostumbrado a tías de gym y caras de Angel al final el físico no sorprende tanto, necesitas un añadido.

Aplicable a todo en la vida, cuando tienes dinero ya no compras sólo lo bueno, tiene que tener algo más que lo haga exclusivo, eso significa que a mi por ejemplo me cuesta ponerme con una tía con fama de fácil.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> "Bajas a Cataluña y lo haces" ¿recuerdas?



Te has dado ya el porrazo o te lo doy yo? Que he Estado troleandote inútil, o no veías cómo te daba siempre excusas y esquinazos, al final te lo dije por lo claro ante tu insistencia NO NO QUIERO CONOCERTE NI QUE VENGAS. LO RECUERDAS O TE LO PONGO AQUÍ CON CAPTURA Y VEAN TODOS EL PUTO PERDEDOR PESADO Y PLASTA QUE ERES SACO DE HUESOS!?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te has dado ya el porrazo o te lo doy yo? Que he Estado troleandote inútil, o no veías cómo te daba siempre excusas y esquinazos, al final te lo dije por lo claro ante tu insistencia NO NO QUIERO CONOCERTE NI QUE VENGAS. LO RECUERDAS O TE LO PONGO AQUÍ CON CAPTURA Y VEAN TODOS EL PUTO PERDEDOR PESADO Y PLASTA QUE ERES SACO DE HUESOS!?



Coño gordo normal que le dieras esquinazos, si os encontráis se descubre el pastel y el Pajeador Azog se percata de que tienes rabo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Coño gordo normal que le dieras esquinazos, si os encontráis se descubre el pastel y el Pajeador Azog se percata de que tienes rabo.



Que pesado eres no por kilos que eres un anoréxico derroido. Antes de ayer se me declaró otro.. Un ex vecino que estuvo preparando la ocasión con regalo incluido, se ha llevado su no correspondiente.. Si tuviera rabo no iba a estar con el rastrillo de Pichas tiesas detrás mío.. Hasta besos en las manos me dan todos, es curioso empiezan a ponerme en un pedestal, cogerme las manos y besármelas y acariciarlas.. Que pasa os pone cachondos las manos o de que va el tema ya vais varios así..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que pesado etes no por kilos que eres un anoréxico derroido. Antes de ayer se me declaró otro.. Un ex vecino que estuvo preparando la ocasión con regalo incluido, se ha llevado su no correspondiente.. Si tuviera rabo no iba a estar con el rastrillo de Picasso tiesas detrás mío.. Hasta besos en las manos me dan todos, es curioso empiezan a ponerme en un pedestal, cogerme las manos y besármelas y acariciarlas.. Que pasa os pone cachondos las manos o de que va el tema ya vais varios así..





Que cruel ha estado aquí Jorge.
Tú no vas a una discoteca a ligar, vas al geriátrico.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092934
> 
> Que cruel ha estado aquí Jorge.
> Tú no vas a una discoteca a ligar, vas al geriátrico.



No me hace falta ir a discotecas ya hace eones que las han fulminado, ahora se va de after.. Tú cómo eres un viejo desfasado no te enteras de nada. Que no me hace falta ir a ningún sitio a ligar, que me salen en plena calle, pidiendo mi teléfono en ir a tomar algo y conocernos, desde extraños a conocidos que preparan la ocasión para entrarme!! Si lo que tengo es un trabajo enorme de rechazados... Que te crees que soy un orco cómo tú? Ya te gustaría puto perdedor!! Picha fina y muerta..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No me hace falta ir a discotecas ya hace eones que las han fulminado, ahora se va de after.. Tú cómo eres un viejo desfasado no te enteras de nada. Que no me hace falta ir a ningún sitio a ligar, que me salen en plena calle, pidiendo mi teléfono en ir a tomar algo y conocernos, desde extraños a conocidos que preparan la ocasión para entrarme!! Si lo que tengo es un trabajo enorme de rechazados... Que te crees que soy un orco cómo tú? Ya te gustaría puto perdedor!! Picha fina y muerta..



Que after ni qué niño muerto ballena, yo frecuento salas de postín como Luz de gas o Sutton.
Los afters te los dejo para ti.


----------



## masia (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que after ni qué niño muerto ballena, yo frecuento salas de postín como Luz de gas o Sutton.
> Los afters te los dejo para ti.



Jo tio, me has recordado de cuando en Up & Down, me llamaban por mi nombre y vivía delante del campo del Español.
Y de Luz de gas, Bikini, Trauma o Sutton, que te voy a contar.


----------



## Sesino6 (17 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Quien dice follar sice que me la chupen, etc. Honestamente, cada vez me aburre más. Y cuando lo digo, me responden que es porque no pruebo cosas nuevas, como follar en un lugar público. Algo que sí he probado, por cierto, y no le veo la gracia más de saber que la otra persona está tan cachonda y tan a gusto a mi lado que se arriega que la pillen mamando mi polla. Pero es que aún si tuviera gracoa, es como si te dicen: te aburre jugar a las cartas porque no juegas desnudo al sol o en la montaña. Sigue siendo jugar a las cartas y sigue siendo aburrido (y desconcertante).
> 
> Follar es siempre lo mismo. Probar nuevas posiciones una vez has hecho unas cuantas es aburrido, es como ponerse a pintar el salón con la mano izquierda o saltando a la pata coja, sigue siendo un coñazo. Es lo que dije antes, sumarle variaciones a una actividad aburrida no la salvará.
> 
> En mi adolescencia me vendieron el sexo como el mayor placer. Me siento estafado. Es como masturbarse pero más intenso. Ya está, no hay más. Al principio te sirve para ganar autoestima al saberte tan deseado por la hembra, pero no deja de ser una actividad que, aunque hagas mil variaciones, se vuelve rutinaria, sin mucho atractivo.



Follar no tiene ninguna gracia.
PREÑAR DVRO en el Pvto Nvcleo si la tiene.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Jun 2022)

Estás acabado y amargado


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que after ni qué niño muerto ballena, yo frecuento salas de postín como Luz de gas o Sutton.
> Los afters te los dejo para ti.



Luz de gas o sutton postín dice el anormal si he estado ahí trabajando de azafata y es demigrante! éso ya no se lleva tú vas a algún lugar estilo la paloma de yayos de 60 para adelante , anoréxico picha fina y muerta! fijo que curras ahí esta definición es muy acorde a tí calvo de mierda ... es cuestión de ir al garito ése y reventarte a hóstia limpia, le diré a los usuarios quien eres en el foro y a ver si te meten una querella o una puñalada detrás de otra y otra y otra y otraaaa mejor.. TE MUEVES EN TUGURIOS DE CHUSMA PREPOTENCIA FRAUDE CORRUPCIÓN PEDOFILIA Y PROSTITUCIÓN, ÉSTO ES DE POSTÍN HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ME CAGO EN TUS PUTOS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS Y PROFANADOS, QUE PUÑALADA TIENES !
Los agentes de seguridad muy maleducados. El hombre calvo con gafas nos trato con muy poco respeto y no nos dejo entrar sin ninguna razón aparente, las bambas dijo que era el problema pero entraron 20 chicos con bambas.
Espero que se tomen medidas al respecto ya que el personal del lugar debería tener una mínima educación por los clientes.

Estamos muy decepcionados



otra queja más de la otra mierda pinchada en un palo donde vas a currar a acosar difamar y putear a los clientes:


Fuimos con un grupo de amigos (éramos unos 15a) a Sala B. Tras 30 minutos en la cola llegamos a la entrada y un portero maleducado y prepotente (un tal Jose) nos dijo que no podíamos entrar porque alguien se había colado (falso). Hablar con él fue impossible y mostraba una actitud de matón de barrio totalmente impresentable. Salimos de la cola y pedimos hojas de reclamación para denunciar el incidente Y NOS LAS NEGARON! Al final tras reclamar durante media hora más, sólo nos dieron una y de malas maneras, amenazando. Una vergüenza los porteros y el personal de puerta. En la zona hay otros locales para ir así que evitad este antro.
Pongo 1 estrella porque no se puede poner menos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Luz de gas o sutton postín dice el anormal si he estado ahí trabajando de azafata y es demigrante! éso ya no se lleva tú vas a algún lugar estilo la paloma de yayos de 60 para adelante , anoréxico picha fina y muerta! fijo que curras ahí esta definición es muy acorde a tí calvo de mierda ... es cuestión de ir al garito ése y reventarte a hóstia limpia, le diré a los usuarios quien eres en el foro y a ver si te meten una querella o una puñalada detrás de otra y otra y otra y otraaaa mejor.. TE MUEVES EN TUGURIOS DE CHUSMA PREPOTENCIA FRAUDE CORRUPCIÓN PEDOFILIA Y PROSTITUCIÓN, ÉSTO ES DE POSTÍN HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA ME CAGO EN TUS PUTOS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS Y PROFANADOS, QUE PUÑALADA TIENES !
> Los agentes de seguridad muy maleducados. El hombre calvo con gafas nos trato con muy poco respeto y no nos dejo entrar sin ninguna razón aparente, las bambas dijo que era el problema pero entraron 20 chicos con bambas.
> Espero que se tomen medidas al respecto ya que el personal del lugar debería tener una mínima educación por los clientes.
> 
> ...



Que no me cuentes tu vida cetáceo.
Olé por los porteros que te negaron la entrada, dame sus nombres que los invito a lo que quieran.


----------



## masia (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que no me cuentes tu vida cetáceo.
> Olé por los porteros que te negaron la entrada, dame sus nombres que los invito a lo que quieran.



Tendrías que procurar no darle cuerda a ese víctima de abuso infantil, y problemas familiares (sic. la rana) y que tenga que seguirnos con un multi o desloguearse si quiere hacer pegote-pantallas.
Ya tiene al gallego para sus mierdas y es suficiente.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Que, sigue el festival?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que, sigue el festival?



Está dando los últimos coletazos el hilo, a lo sumo quedan un par de rebuznos de ProasnaChustayLechal.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Está dando los últimos coletazos el hilo, a lo sumo quedan un par de rebuznos de *ProasnaChustayLechal*.



Hay que ponerle una vitola como las de las IGP del cordero


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que, sigue el festival?



En la medida de lo posible.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En la medida de lo posible.



Ya es finde, joder!!!!

Ahora a tocarme el coño a dos manos, ya he hecho las horas semanales, y descanso bien merecido los días exactos que se deben descansar. Viva la industria, joder


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si te lo llegaba decir un hombre no te hubieras sentido bien igual?



De manera diferente. Es evidente que una mujer me despierta una serie de sensaciones que un tío por muy enrollado que sea , no puede. Solo una mujer es capaz de inflamar mi corazón. Esa sensación que sientes cuando te habla una mujer de forma cariñosa , cuando te sientes apreciado , cuando sientes que le importas a alguien alejado de tu núcleo familiar , es una droga a la que estoy enganchado.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya es finde, joder!!!!
> 
> Ahora a tocarme el coño a dos manos, ya he hecho las horas semanales, y descanso bien merecido los días exactos que se deben descansar. Viva la industria, joder



A bajo la hostelería joder!!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya es finde, joder!!!!
> 
> Ahora a tocarme el coño a dos manos, ya he hecho las horas semanales, y descanso bien merecido los días exactos que se deben descansar. Viva la industria, joder



Yo hasta las 22:00 no salgo de la fábrica. Los huevos me los voy a tocar la semana que viene, que cierra la empresa por cuestión de mantenimiento y para terminar una obra. Nueve días de vacaciones!!


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo hasta las 22:00 no salgo de la fábrica. Los huevos me los voy a tocar la semana que viene, que cierra la empresa por cuestión de mantenimiento y para terminar una obra. Nueve días de vacaciones!!



Claro, los de ETT no tenéis vacaciones. Disfrutalos como el comer


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> De manera diferente. Es evidente que una mujer me despierta una serie de sensaciones que un tío por muy enrollado que sea , no puede. Solo una mujer es capaz de inflamar mi corazón. Esa sensación que sientes cuando te habla una mujer de forma cariñosa , cuando te sientes apreciado , cuando sientes que le importas a alguien alejado de tu núcleo familiar , es una droga a la que estoy enganchado.



A mí me parece una soberana gilipollez. El que te adula quiere algo, y no necesariamente bueno. Al contrario, yo desconfío del que es demasiado cariñoso


----------



## masia (17 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En la medida de lo posible.



Eres el gallego quien escribe o eres @El tuerto Bowman y @masia que han suplantado tu cuenta, según "se rumorea"??????
Ya no me creo nada de nada,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> Eres el gallego quien escribe o eres @El tuerto Bowman y @masia que han suplantado tu cuenta, según "se rumorea"??????
> Ya no me creo nada de nada,



Que pereza me da desloguearme para ver los rebuznos de Azog el Gozador.


----------



## masia (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que pereza me da desloguearme para ver los rebuznos de Azog el Gozador.



Joder, con las multis que tienes.......
Pareces pompero,


----------



## masia (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya es finde, joder!!!!
> 
> Ahora a tocarme el coño a dos manos, ya he hecho las horas semanales, y descanso bien merecido los días exactos que se deben descansar. Viva la industria, joder



@Jevitronka birra y dardos para hoy o mañana????
Tienes que salir más del convento,


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, los de ETT no tenéis vacaciones. Disfrutalos como el comer



Las tenemos prorrateadas y esos días luego se recuperan. Eso y que yo no estoy a una nómina de la indigencia ni a diez.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me parece una soberana gilipollez. El que te adula quiere algo, y no necesariamente bueno. Al contrario, yo desconfío del que es demasiado cariñoso



El que necesite algo específicamente de mi ya tiene que estar muy en la mierda. Soy un personaje aleatorio sin mucho que ofrecer. No , las mujeres de cara casi siempre han sido muy atentas conmigo. Desde siempre. Y claro , yo he ido a parar a una empresa llena de mujeres dónde además he caído en gracia.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

masia dijo:


> @Jevitronka birra y dardos para hoy o mañana????
> Tienes que salir más del convento,



Pero si a mí estar en casa me da alergia


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El que necesite algo específicamente de mi ya tiene que estar muy en la mierda. Soy un personaje aleatorio sin mucho que ofrecer. No , las mujeres de cara casi siempre han sido muy atentas conmigo. Desde siempre. Y claro , yo he ido a parar a una empresa llena de mujeres dónde además he caído en gracia.



Tendrás pinta de entrañable


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Las tenemos prorrateadas y esos días luego se recuperan. Eso y que yo no estoy a una nómina de la indigencia ni a diez.



Yo disfruto de mis días libres lo que puedo, he tenido muy pocos


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me parece una soberana gilipollez. El que te adula quiere algo, y no necesariamente bueno. Al contrario, yo desconfío del que es demasiado cariñoso



Tal cual. Hasta los putos cojones de los que se llenan las boca con las palabras "amistad", "colegas", "hermandad", pero hasta los putos cojones. Y mientras lo dicen, con media sonrisita asomando.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si a mí estar en casa me da alergia



Pues sí. Currartelo y descansar. Tumbarte y quedarte dormido, para luego, como mucho, salir de casa, pero tranquilamente.

Hasta los puntos cojones, también, de los que no saben estar quietos y quieren que el resto les siga el ritmo o, directamente, hagan la vida del "ajetreao".


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues sí. Currartelo y descansar. Tumbarte y quedarte dormido, para luego, como mucho, salir de casa, pero tranquilamente.
> 
> Hasta los puntos cojones, también, de los que no saben estar quietos y quieren que el resto les siga el ritmo o, directamente, hagan la vida del "ajetreao".



Yo salgo a tomar una cañita por las tardes y me encuentro siempre gente. Ayer estuve jugando al fútbol en una calle con el hijo de una chica de aquí, que tendrá ocho años. Y como controlo bastante bien el balón le he enseñado al chaval a elevar el balón con el pie y le tiraba el balón con efecto. Tiene mucha madera de portero.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> De manera diferente. Es evidente que una mujer me despierta una serie de sensaciones que un tío por muy enrollado que sea , no puede. Solo una mujer es capaz de inflamar mi corazón. Esa sensación que sientes cuando te habla una mujer de forma cariñosa , cuando te sientes apreciado , cuando sientes que le importas a alguien alejado de tu núcleo familiar , es una droga a la que estoy enganchado.



FRASE EN ESTA SEMANA DE LOS 3 LIGUES : ESTÁS DENTRO DE MI CORAZÓN Y DE MÍ. Y YA PILLABA LA INDIRECTA SU P....... A LOS TRES LOS HE PILLADO RECOLOCÁNDOSE EL PAJARITO Y HE VISTO BULTOS CRECER.. TODO ELLO SIN IR ARREGLADA DE NORMALITA CON EL PELO RECOGIDO, QUE SI GUAPA, PRECIOSA, DIOSA, CUERPAZO, ERES MI DIOSA. SI ES QUE SOY LA MEJOR SIN DUDA ALGUNA. JJEJEJEJ


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El que necesite algo específicamente de mi ya tiene que estar muy en la mierda. Soy un personaje aleatorio sin mucho que ofrecer. No , las mujeres de cara casi siempre han sido muy atentas conmigo. Desde siempre. Y claro , yo he ido a parar a una empresa llena de mujeres dónde además he caído en gracia.



JAJAAJAJ NO TE LO CREES NI HARTO DEL ORUJO QUE TE METES CADA DÍA , SI ERES MÁS FEO QUE PEGARLE A UN PADRE, ESQUELÉTICO Y DEFORME QUE GRACIA NI POLLAS EN VINAGRE, LO QUE VEN EN TÍ ES UNA MASCOTA DONDE JUGAR REIRSE Y DIVERTIRSE ! JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tendrás pinta de entrañable



Llamo mucho la atención y tengo una personalidad agradable.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (18 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si a mí estar en casa me da alergia



A veces , durante períodos controlados de tiempo. Pasa un mes sin salir a la calle y te subes por las paredes.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A veces , durante períodos controlados de tiempo. Pasa un mes sin salir a la calle y te subes por las paredes.



No paso ni un día. Menos mal que en la pandemia tenía perro y jardín


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

¿Qué gano con eso?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (20 Jun 2022)

"Cástrame" tú con tu garganta y terminamos antes.


----------



## lamoffj (20 Jun 2022)

Literalmente FEKTS. Fecundo la emoción.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Jun 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Literalmente FEKTS. Fecundo la emoción.



Y @Chortina del 95 par de trols de mierda !


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (20 Jun 2022)

No es necesario, es una reacción a un mensaje. Como cuando ves un anuncio de Donuts y salivas. Comer Donuts no es una necesidad.


----------

